# BIRD AERIS AM9 29"



## frittenullnull (18. Oktober 2017)

Da ich heute auf das Bike gestoßen bin und es wirklich sehr interessant finde, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne hierzu mal einen Thread. Da es sicher noch wenig Erfahrung mit Bird gibt, würde ich mich über einen Austausch hier sehr freuen 




 


 

http://www.bird.bike/aeris-am9/


----------



## zymnokxx (18. Oktober 2017)

Sieht nicht uninteressant aus! Bin eh auf der Suche nach einem 29er Enduro... Ich werde mal nach einem Testbericht suchen und - sofern ich was gefunden habe - hier verlinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (18. Oktober 2017)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Sieht nicht uninteressant aus! Bin eh auf der Suche nach einem 29er Enduro... Ich werde mal nach einem Testbericht suchen und - sofern ich was gefunden habe - hier verlinken.


finde ich auch!
die ersten rahmen sollen erst im feb. 2018 eingehen und dann auch erst die bikes zu den tests raus gehen laut facebook.
aber vielleicht findest du ja trotzdem schon was


----------



## frittenullnull (18. Oktober 2017)

hier mal ein sehr positiver testbericht vom kleinen 650 B bruder:
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/exclusive-first-ride-the-new-bird-aeris-145/


----------



## bartos0815 (18. Oktober 2017)

Geo gewicht preis- das Bike ist heiss


----------



## kleinerHai (18. Oktober 2017)

Da hab' ich ja was angestossen...
Hab' schonmal ein Bike bei denen gekauft und nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Jungs gemacht, ich zitier mich mal selbst aus dem 29er Enduro Thread.


kleinerHai schrieb:


> Ja, hab dort selbst ein Zero Hardtail für die Frau gekauft. War alles tiptop! Kommunikation, Lieferzeit, Preis, Qualität von Material und Aufbau - alles super!
> Hier im Forum hats noch ein paar Zero AM und Zero TR, glaub' die sind alle zufrieden.


----------



## frittenullnull (18. Oktober 2017)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Da hab' ich ja was angestossen...
> Hab' schonmal ein Bike bei denen gekauft und nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Jungs gemacht, ich zitier mich mal selbst aus dem 29er Enduro Thread.



das hast du definitiv – fluch und segen zugleich 
hatte das thema 29er enduro für die kommende saison schon fast abgehakt, sieht jetzt wieder anderst aus…

die zug/kabelführung gefällt mir allerdings noch nicht so recht. hätte man doch sicher auch schicker lösen können?


----------



## kleinerHai (19. Oktober 2017)

Die Zugverlegung ist doch gar nicht soo schlimm. Was stört Dich denn?
Ist halt alles extern, mittlerweile eher selten geworden. Nicht ganz so schön, zugegeben. Die Züge auf den Produktfotos sind ein bissl lang, das ist aber kein unlösbares Problem.  Die Kreuzung der Züge auf Unterrohr kommt halt vom "englischen" Bremsensetup. Das Setup (Bremse vorne: rechts/links) kann man aber bei Bestellung vom Komplettbike z.B. wählen.


----------



## frittenullnull (19. Oktober 2017)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Die Zugverlegung ist doch gar nicht soo schlimm. Was stört Dich denn?
> Ist halt alles extern, mittlerweile eher selten geworden. Nicht ganz so schön, zugegeben. Die Züge auf den Produktfotos sind ein bissl lang, das ist aber kein unlösbares Problem.  Die Kreuzung der Züge auf Unterrohr kommt halt vom "englischen" Bremsensetup. Das Setup (Bremse vorne: rechts/links) kann man aber bei Bestellung vom Komplettbike z.B. wählen.



das mit der verdrehten bremse ist mir dann heute morgen auch in den sinn gekommen. ohne die kreuzung ist das schlimmste schon mal weg, da hast du recht! 

generell hätte ich es schöner gefunden wenn die züge auf dem unterrohr oben lang gehen (z.B. wie bei YT) und nicht an den seiten, dass man sie so extrem sieht. fahre aktuell ein propain tyee und das sind die züge auch alle außen. jedoch sind sie auf der unterseite des unterrohrs. diese lösung finde ich eigentlich den besten kompromiss aus optik und wartungsfreundlichkeit 

einen kauf des bird kann ich mir jedoch trotzdem sehr gut vorstellen


----------



## frittenullnull (19. Oktober 2017)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Die Zugverlegung ist doch gar nicht soo schlimm. Was stört Dich denn?
> Ist halt alles extern, mittlerweile eher selten geworden. Nicht ganz so schön, zugegeben. Die Züge auf den Produktfotos sind ein bissl lang, das ist aber kein unlösbares Problem.  Die Kreuzung der Züge auf Unterrohr kommt halt vom "englischen" Bremsensetup. Das Setup (Bremse vorne: rechts/links) kann man aber bei Bestellung vom Komplettbike z.B. wählen.



…warum man hier nochmal kreuzt versteh ich auch nicht. man kann doch einfach die reverb leitung auf der äußeren bahn laufen lassen und und die schaltung links daneben. wenn die reverb dann hoch in die öffnung der reverb geht, kann man mit dem schaltungszug schön unten durch…


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Oktober 2017)

@frittenullnull hatte mich in dem Thread den ich damals für mein Aeris MK 1.5 gestartet hatte markiert, ob ich mal meine 2cent zu meinem Aeris hier reinschreiben könnte 

Letztlich: nach wie vor absolut stressfrei. Ich war im Sommer in Sölden und Livigno, hier und da mal in Beerfelden und Osternohe + die üblichen Feierabend-Runden oder in der fränkischen Schweiz Touren fahren. Der Rahmen läuft nach wie vor ohne Knacken oder Knarzen, Lager hatte ich noch nicht offen (werde ich wohl im Winter mal machen, so pro forma...). Und das nach letztlich 1,5 Jahren.

Wenn ich mir das AM9 anschaue, ist das immer noch dasselbe, warum ich mich damals für das MK1.5 entschieden habe: BSA Innenlager, ISCG05, langer Dämpfer mit geringer Übersetzung (Probleme wie hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/coil-daempfer-190x51-fragen.851000/ gibt es einfach nicht  ), ausreichend lange gerade Sattelrohr (damit man eine möglichst lange Verstell-Stütze fahren kann die dann weit genug in den Rahmen geht) und generell ein stressfreies Design, kein fancy shit mit vielen Wippen und Hebeln und Zeug^^.

Die Zugverlegung ist imho hier deutlich besser gelöst, mit dem Schaltzug an der Kettenstrebe, bei meinem ist das ein wenig doof den Zug oben an der Dämpferwippe sinnvoll vorbeizulegen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat der Rahmen symmetrisch jeweils zwei Anschläge links und rechts, sprich jeweils einer für Schaltung und Bremse und für die Stütze geht's wahlweise links oder rechts, je nachdem auf welcher Seite der Hebel am Lenker sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (19. Oktober 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @frittenullnull hatte mich in dem Thread den ich damals für mein Aeris MK 1.5 gestartet hatte markiert, ob ich mal meine 2cent zu meinem Aeris hier reinschreiben könnte
> 
> Letztlich: nach wie vor absolut stressfrei. Ich war im Sommer in Sölden und Livigno, hier und da mal in Beerfelden und Osternohe + die üblichen Feierabend-Runden oder in der fränkischen Schweiz Touren fahren. Der Rahmen läuft nach wie vor ohne Knacken oder Knarzen, Lager hatte ich noch nicht offen (werde ich wohl im Winter mal machen, so pro forma...). Und das nach letztlich 1,5 Jahren.
> 
> ...


super! vielen dank 
hört sich ja alles sehr sorgenfrei an


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Oktober 2017)

und was mir persönlich bei der Geo entgegenkommt: die Kombination aus reach und Sattelrohr-Länge.

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen mit einem Reach von 450mm +- und wollte weiterhin eine 150mm Sattelstütze fahren. Damit das bei meinen Beinen klappt, darf das Sattelrohr nur 450 oder 455mm lang sein. Bei vielen anderen Herstellern ist die Abstufung M - L dann entweder passend vom Sattelrohr (M) aber nur 415 - 430reach, oder zu langes Sattelrohr in L, aber dann passendem Reach. Und Bird baut das imho passender.

Tante edit hat noch ein "Reach" vorbeigebracht...


----------



## JDEM (20. Oktober 2017)

Find das Rad auch richtig Klasse - steht neben dem Nukeproof Mega 290 ziemlich weit oben auf der haben-will-Liste. Immerhin ist das Bird erst im Februar verfügbar und vll. nicht direkt ausverkauft. Würde dann wohl eins in M/L nehmen.


----------



## frittenullnull (20. Oktober 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Find das Rad auch richtig Klasse - steht neben dem Nukeproof Mega 290 ziemlich weit oben auf der haben-will-Liste. Immerhin ist das Bird erst im Februar verfügbar und vll. nicht direkt ausverkauft. Würde dann wohl eins in M/L nehmen.


wie groß bist du denn? ich bin 1,89 und würde wohl das L nehmen – der reach ist halt schon ne nummer


----------



## JDEM (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin 1,84, hab knapp 83cm Schrittlänge und würde gerne auch mal ne 170mm Dropper fahren können. Mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel dürfte sich L bei dir bestimmt gut fahren lassen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Oktober 2017)

ich hab mal an meinem Aeris die Zugverlegung wie beim neuen 29er ausprobiert, das macht viel mehr Sinn als oben auf der Sitzstrebe:






die Außenhülle erst mit ein paar Kabelbindern fixiert, dann den Kettenstrebenschutz drumherum. Wesentlich cleaner und das Gewürge an der Dämpferwippe ist damit auch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Januar 2018)

@frittenullnull  es gibt mittlerweile einen Test:
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...spension/product/bird-aeris-am9-review-51713/

und tl;dr: geiles Rad.


----------



## f00f (4. Januar 2018)

Hört sich alles eigentlich ziemlich gut an, bis auf die anscheinend etwas überdämpfte Zug- und Druckstufe, da der Autor anmerkt, dass er beides komplett offen gefahren ist. Oder er steht auf extrem schnellen Rebound 

Und zwischen Kette und Strebe ist nicht mehr viel Platz, obwohl die Kette erst auf dem sechstkleinsten Ritzel aufliegt 

Hmm, bin zwiegespalten. Finde die restlichen Features echt gut und den Preis auch 

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Januar 2018)

der Punkt mit offener Zugstufe ist imho einfach Folge des geringen Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus. Es ist ja ein 230x65mm Dämpfer verbaut bei 150mm Federweg. Das macht im Mittel 2,3:1, mit zum einen verhältnismäßig wenig Druck und eben auch wenig Dämpfung, das der Hinterbau noch funktioniert. Zur Relation: in meinem (150mm FW + 63mm Hub) war ein Monarch mit L3-Tune drin, beim Vivid Coil fahr ich jetzt auch faktisch L-tune, Zugstufe muss ich jeweils auch relativ weit offen fahren. Mit im Winter mit Rucksack fahrfertig 90kg kann ich meinem Aeris eine 450er Feder bzw. etwa 250psi (bei max. 350psi dank Debon-Air) fahren. Wenn da jetzt jemand mit 60kg ankommt, der bräuchte ne bessere Kugelschreiber-Feder  der tftuned Federraten-Rechner sagt bei 65kg 300lbs/in Federhärte. Dementsprechend schwach muss dann auch die Zugstufendämpfung sein, sonst funktioniert das nicht mehr.
Und kann schon sein, das die Kombination aus dem Super Deluxe, dessen Abstimmung und dem Testfahrergewicht halt am falschen Ende war, das der die Zugstufendämpfung dann faktisch offen fahren musste.

Und zur Kettenstrebe: keine Ahnung, im Zweifelsfalle selber gut abkleben


----------



## JDEM (16. Januar 2018)

Hat sich hier schon jemand weiter mit dem Rad beschäftigt? Momentan schwank ich zwischen dem Nukeproof Mega 290 oder halt dem Bird...
Vorteil des Birds ist der Flaschenhalter, wahrscheinlich bessere Hinterbauperformance und leichter.

Unsicher bin ich mir bei der Größe, Bird sagt bei 1,84m ganz klar Größe L, aber 500mm Reach finde ich zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Relentless (18. Januar 2018)

Die gleiche Überlegung hatte ich auch, die Kisten haben ja schon mehr oder weniger ähnliche Eckdaten. Was mit beim Bird wesentlich besser gefällt ist der längere Dämpferhub von 65mm durch das metrische Einbaumaß von 230mm, was mir als schwerer Fahrer sehr entgegen kommt. Ergibt rund ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,3 zu 1. Das Mega 290 hat ja nen 200x57mm Dämpfer verbaut,was zu nem Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2,63 zu 1 führt. Ergo muss ich beim Bird einfach weniger Luftdruck fahren. 
Ich würde bei 180cm wohl eher zum M-L mit 475mm Reach greifen, wobei mich das Probehocken auf nem L-er ja schon mal reizen würde...
Aktuell sitz ich noch auf nem 16er Banshee Rune Gr. L mit +5mm Reach-Steuersatz, was etwa 460mm Rech ergeben sollte. Mit dem verbauten 50mm Vorbau und 800mm Lenker ist trotzdem noch Luft nach oben (vorne) offen.

Aus dem Test von Bikeradar dazu:

"While some of my colleagues love a long bike, I'm not 100 percent sold on super long bikes. At six-foot tall I rode the Medium Long bike, with a reach of 745mm (Zahlendreher), though I could have fitted easily on the Large — whether I'd have really liked the 500mm reach on the L, I'm not totally sure.

Still, the 475mm reach is probably around what I would spec myself, were I building my own frame. It's got the length to add that stability at speed and push the front wheel out in front of the rider, allowing you to push the front wheel confidently into corners to maximise grip. Yet it isn't so long that I struggled to get the front wheel up in the air. Basically, it was confident without feeling like I was riding a barge.

If my goal from the bike was to race enduro, perhaps I would have gone for the Large, which some would argue would be the faster, if less playful, bike."

6 Foot sind ca 182cm.

Desweiteren ist der Rahmen selbst bis 135kg freigegeben und Stahlfeder-freundlich.


----------



## frittenullnull (18. Januar 2018)

Das aeris in L kommt wie ich finde dem sentinel in XL recht nahe


----------



## mikefize (18. Januar 2018)

Ich hab's mir gestern Abend in L bestellt. Bin 1,89 mit 85er Schritt. Werde wahrscheinlich mit Coil fahren...


----------



## JDEM (18. Januar 2018)

Relentless schrieb:


> Das Mega 290 hat ja nen 200x57mm Dämpfer verbaut,was zu nem Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2,63 zu 1 führt. Ergo muss ich beim Bird einfach weniger Luftdruck fahren.
> Ich würde bei 180cm wohl eher zum M-L mit 475mm Reach greifen, wobei mich das Probehocken auf nem L-er ja schon mal reizen würde...



Das Metric mit 210x55mm macht es beim 2018er Mega ja auch nicht besser, da seh ich selbst mit 85kg Vorteile beim Bird und dem niedrigen Übersetzungsverhältnis. Laut Bird Bikes 2.73 > 1.84 und soll auch mit Stahlfeder gut funktionieren.


 

Größentechnisch werde ich wohl auch auf Größe L gehen (184cm und 85er Schrittlänge), theoretisch sollte dann auch noch ne 170mm Stütze passen.


----------



## mikefize (18. Januar 2018)

Bin echt gespannt auf die Performance und die Geo. Die Leitungsverlegung find ich optisch zwar auch etwas wild, aber mei, einen Tod muss man sterben...


----------



## JDEM (18. Januar 2018)

Kann man bestimmt noch optimieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (19. Januar 2018)

Gibt es irgendwo ne Info zum Rahmengewicht ? Bin heute auf das Rad gestoßen, sieht wirklich interessant aus. Auch preislich sehr attraktiv.


----------



## f00f (19. Januar 2018)

Steht dabei: 3kg ohne Dämpfer in ML: https://www.bird.bike/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Aeris-AM9-Technical-Data-Sheet-1-1024x723.png


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Januar 2018)

f00f schrieb:


> Steht dabei: 3kg ohne Dämpfer in ML: https://www.bird.bike/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Aeris-AM9-Technical-Data-Sheet-1-1024x723.png



Merci, da hatte ich wohl Tomaten auf den Augen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Januar 2018)

Bin schon auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt. Das AM9 ist zumindest auf dem Papier fast perfekt.


----------



## Relentless (22. Januar 2018)




----------



## mikefize (22. Januar 2018)

Welche Coil Dämpfer gibt's denn derzeit überhaupt für 230x65? Mein Favorit der CCDB IL Coil ist noch nicht mal angekündigt dafür, der normale CCDB ist ein ganz schöner Brocken. Fox DHX2? Den Super Deluxe Coil gibt's ja scheinbar gar nicht im Aftermarket. EXT Storia Lok wäre noch eine (ziemlich kostspielige) Option.


----------



## JDEM (22. Januar 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Den Super Deluxe Coil gibt's ja scheinbar gar nicht im Aftermarket. (ziemlich kostspielige) Option.



Den gibt es als Variante fürs Transition Patrol übern RS Händler zu beziehen. Problem könnte dabei jedoch dieses "Bearing Mount" darstellen, dazu habe ich aber bisher keine richtige Erklärung/Spezifikation gefunden.


----------



## mikefize (22. Januar 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Den gibt es als Variante fürs Transition Patrol übern RS Händler zu beziehen. Problem könnte dabei jedoch dieses "Bearing Mount" darstellen, dazu habe ich aber bisher keine richtige Erklärung/Spezifikation gefunden.



Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Hmmm... oder doch den X2 Air? Naja, ist ja noch etwas hin


----------



## Relentless (22. Januar 2018)

Der RS Coil RCT fürs Patrol passt ins AM9, habe nachgefragt. Auf Anfrage kann der Rahmen auch direkt mit X2 oder DB IL Coil geordert werden.

"Hi Deniz, 
Any of the Super Deluxe shocks will work with either the special bearing mounts or standard 30mm hardware. However the tune needs to be correct - an LL1 would be most appropriate on the RCT, perhaps an LL on an RC3 (as it has no specific low speed adjustments).

You can also look at:

Fox Float DHX2
Can Creek CC DB Coil IS

Both of these are available in the correct sizing. If you would like pricing on the fox/CC please let me know.

Ben"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (23. Januar 2018)

Einen CCDB Coil IS gibt's nicht. Es gibt nur CS (=Climb Switch, der "normale") und IL (=Inline). Ich denke, dass er den CS meint - denn der IL ist auch seitens CC wohl nicht für 230mm 2018 vorgesehen.

Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## Reamol (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

Bin eigentlich am rumschauen wegen einem Alu 29er Trailbike/Allmountain. (130-140mm FW) Um mein altes 26" 150mm FW Allmountain zu ersetzen. Bin jetzt aber über das Bird gestolpert und hab mich direkt ein wenig verguckt. Was mir aber ein wenig Sorgen macht sind die Klettereigenschaften. Wie denkt ihr klettert es? (Vorallem steile Schotterwege) Weil bei meinem alten kann ich die Gabel auf 120mm absenken, was ich eigentlich sehr praktisch finde.
Wie schätzt ihr das ein? Einen steilen Sitzwinkel und nicht allzu kurze Kettenstreben hätte es ja..


----------



## mikefize (30. Januar 2018)

Das AM9 dürfte eher in Richtung Enduro als Trailbike gehen, auch im Uphill. Aber bis auf das Bikeradar Review gibt's noch keine wirklich aussagekräftigen Fahrberichte. Kletterziege wird's wahrscheinlich keine sein, muss es ja aber auch nicht.

Absenkbare Gabel halte ich am Fully für unnötig in den meisten Fällen...


----------



## Reamol (12. Februar 2018)

Bin die letzten Wochen mein altes 26" ohne absenken der Gabel gefahren, und man kommt auch den Berg rauf. Bei ganz steilen Rampen steigt zwar das Vorderrad ganz gerne, aber das Bird ist ja länger und man sitzt im vergleich zu meinem alten ein gutes Stück weiter vorne.

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. --> Hab mir einen Vogel bestellt.


----------



## mikefize (17. Februar 2018)

Leider noch nicht meiner, von Facebook. Ich muss noch bis Ende April warten 







Ach ja, auch beim Dämpfer geht's voran. Ich hab mir jetzt einen X-Fusion Vector Coil HLR in 241x76 besorgt, den ich die nächste Zeit versuchen werde auf 230x65 umzubauen. Ist ja noch Zeit zum Basteln.

Sollte das mit dem Vector nicht hinhauen, werde ich das Thema Coil Dämpfer erstmal ad acta legen und mir einen Topaz besorgen. Soll ja auch richtig gut gehen.

Vorn bin ich derzeit noch am Hadern, ob ich in den sauren Geld-Apfel beißen und mir ne Ribbon Coil holen soll...


----------



## JDEM (17. Februar 2018)

Sieht gut aus! Ribbon Coil wäre ja beim AM9 Komplettrad interessant, aber so finde ich die zu teuer.
160er Gabel ist wohl nicht zugelassen, was mich momentan eher vom Kauf abhält (wäre für die Alpen und shutteln in Finale ja auch mal ganz nett).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (17. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube ich frag einfach mal, ob die mir nicht nen Set-Preis anbieten können, wenn ich die Ribbon noch zum Rahmen dazunehme. Glaub zwar nicht, dass sie sich darauf einlassen, aber fragen kostet ja nix.

Und wegen 150 und 160mm ... also ich seh das nicht so richtig eng. Die 10mm Federweg sehe ich zum einen nicht als kriegsentscheidend an, zum anderen variieren die Gabeln doch bei der Einbauhöhe sowieso teilweise ganz ordentlich - ich glaube nicht, dass der eine Zentimeter bei den Belastungen einen entscheidenden Unterschied macht.


----------



## JDEM (17. Februar 2018)

Das mit der Bauhöhe stimmt natürlich, da variieren die je nach Hersteller doch schon ein wenig mehr.


----------



## mikefize (15. März 2018)

Also mein Rahmen trudelt am 17.4. bei Bird ein und geht dann direkt weiter zu mir. Die meisten Komponenten liegen schon hier, Laufräder wollen noch gebaut werden, vom Coil-Dämpfer hab ich mich momentan wieder verabschiedet. Eventuell gibt's dann zu gegebener Zeit auch einen Aufbaufaden.


----------



## Reamol (15. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Also mein Rahmen trudelt am 17.4. bei Bird ein und geht dann direkt weiter zu mir. Die meisten Komponenten liegen schon hier, Laufräder wollen noch gebaut werden, vom Coil-Dämpfer hab ich mich momentan wieder verabschiedet. Eventuell gibt's dann zu gegebener Zeit auch einen Aufbaufaden.



War bei dir März oder April angegeben? Und hast du nachgefragt oder haben sie sich gemeldet?


----------



## mikefize (15. März 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> War bei dir März oder April angegeben? Und hast du nachgefragt oder haben sie sich gemeldet?



Bei mir war März angegeben, aber ich habe wohl mitten in der Umstellung auf April bestellt. Also der 17.4. ist wohl der Termin für die 2. Lieferung.

Ich hab ihnen ne Mail geschrieben. Antworten sehr fix.


----------



## Reamol (15. März 2018)

Achso danke. In dem Fall hab ich die Hoffnung dass mein Komplettrad ende April eintrudelt. 

Du machst dann schon einen Aufbaufaden, oder?


----------



## mikefize (15. März 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Du machst dann schon einen Aufbaufaden, oder?



Ja, ich habs schon vor. Momentan fehlt neben dem Rahmen nur noch die Gabel. Ich muss dann demnächst mal damit anfangen, wenn der Rahmen dann nämlich hier ist, hab ich keine Zeit mehr für solche Spielereien


----------



## JDEM (15. März 2018)

Warte grad noch auf die Steuererstattung und dann werd ich mir auch nen Rahmen bestellen... Dämpfer liegt auch schon hier.
Was habt ihr ca. in € bezahlt?

In Grün übrigens auch sehr ansehnlich:


----------



## mikefize (15. März 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Warte grad noch auf die Steuererstattung und dann werd ich mir auch nen Rahmen bestellen... Dämpfer liegt auch schon hier.
> Was habt ihr ca. in € bezahlt?



Welchen Dämpfer willst du verbauen? Ich hab mir letztens den X2 bei BC als Schnäppchen abgestaubt...

Ich hab für den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer und mit Maxle Ultimate 1394€ bezahlt.


----------



## JDEM (15. März 2018)

Hab auch einen bei BC ergattert. Preis ist doch ein wenig mehr als ich gedacht hätte - laut diversen Währungsrechner komm ich auf etwa 1310€ inkl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (15. März 2018)

Ich hab ja schon vor einer ganzen Weile bestellt, kann schon sein, dass das Pfund inzwischen schwächer geworden ist. Die Maxle Ultimate kostet ja außerdem auch noch etwas Aufpreis.


----------



## JustSupertramp (15. März 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Warte grad noch auf die Steuererstattung und dann werd ich mir auch nen Rahmen bestellen... Dämpfer liegt auch schon hier.
> Was habt ihr ca. in € bezahlt?
> 
> In Grün übrigens auch sehr ansehnlich:



Weg vom Nukeproof, hin zum Bird? 
Was hat Dich am Bird mehr überzeugt?


----------



## JDEM (15. März 2018)

JustSupertramp schrieb:


> Weg vom Nukeproof, hin zum Bird?
> Was hat Dich am Bird mehr überzeugt?



Längerer Dämpfer mit besseren Übersetzungsverhältnis, Flaschenhalter, Leichter und noch nen bisschen moderne Geometrie.


----------



## bs99 (15. März 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Längerer Dämpfer mit besseren Übersetzungsverhältnis, Flaschenhalter, Leichter und noch nen bisschen moderne Geometrie.


Weisst Du wie viel schwerer der Rahmen des Mega 290 ist?


----------



## JDEM (16. März 2018)

Genaues Gewicht weiß ich nicht, dürften beim 2018er dürften das schon ein paar hundert Gramm ausmachen. Aber für mich nicht das wichtigste Ausschlusskriterium, fahre ja schon ein sackschweres Banshee Prime.


----------



## f00f (16. März 2018)

Random unsortierte, gesammelte Facts, evtl. nützlich für den einen oder anderen beim Zusammenbau oder der Entscheidung fürs AM9 

Drehmomente können aus dem Frame Data Sheet vom One45 LT übernommen werden: https://www.bird.bike/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Aeris-145-LT-Technical-Data-Sheet-V1.0.pdf
Maximale Kettenblattgröße ist 34T in Boost! Kettenblätter mit größerem Offset passen nicht wg Kettenstrebe; ist auch mit Boost sehr knapp
Raw ist echtes Raw; die Decals sind direkt auf dem Alu

OneUp ISCG Kettenführung passt. Bei der Specialized Minikettenführung steht die Schraube für den Schlitten etwas raus und stößt daher an der unteren Schwinge an (Schraube kürzen)

RockShox Dämpfer RT sollte laut Bird Cycleworks LL3 Tune haben; bei RT3 könnte ein LL reichen
Beim RS Superdeluxe RC3 wird hinten ein kugelgelagerte Aufnahme verwendet und vorne eine herkömmliche mit Gleitlagern. Man kann aber verwenden, was man möchte
Dämpferaufnahme ist vorne und hinten 30mm (M8)

Flasche ist eng bei Dämpfer mit Piggy (X2); eine Elite Fly 550ml im Specialized Zee Cage passt
Unterm Tretlager ist ein Ablauf, klar ist ja nen englischer Rahmen 
Steckachse 12x148, Length 180mm, Thread Length 20mm, Thread Pitch M12X1.75, z.B. RockShox 00.4318.005.010 (Maxle Ultimate) und 00.4318.005.028 (Maxle Stealth)


----------



## Reamol (16. März 2018)

f00f schrieb:


> RockShox Dämpfer RT sollte LL3 Tune haben; bei RT3 könnte ein LL reichen



Kannst du mir kurz schildern was ein "LL Tune" ist, wann man es braucht und was es verbessert etc.?


----------



## f00f (16. März 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Kannst du mir kurz schildern was ein "LL Tune" ist, wann man es braucht und was es verbessert etc.?



Das bezieht sich auf die Dämpfung von Rebound/Compression. Hier wird das erklärt: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-tune-was-bedeutet-ml-hl-oder-die-die-es-noch-gibt.628317/


----------



## JDEM (16. März 2018)

LL wäre die schwächste Werksabstimmung für Druck - und Zugstufe. Ergibt sich aus dem niedrigen Übersetzungsverhältnis am Hinterbau. Für ganz leichte Fahrer evtl problematisch, kann aber von erfahrenen Tunern bestimmt angepasst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reamol (16. März 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> LL wäre die schwächste Werksabstimmung für Druck - und Zugstufe. Ergibt sich aus dem niedrigen Übersetzungsverhältnis am Hinterbau. Für ganz leichte Fahrer evtl problematisch, kann aber von erfahrenen Tunern bestimmt angepasst werden.



Problematisch weil es schon das Setup für leichte Fahrer ist, und somit "noch weicher" nicht mehr geht? Habe Fahrfertig 65kg, und mir ein Bird mit RS Deluxe RT3 Debon air bestellt. Macht mir keine Angst.  

Könnt ihr schon eine Prognose machen wie ich den Dämpfer dann (wahrscheinlich) einstellen muss?


----------



## JDEM (16. März 2018)

Zur Not kannst du den Dämpfer immer noch auf dünneres Öl umstellen (lassen). Würde ich erstmal ausprobieren wenn das Rad fertig ist.


----------



## mikefize (16. März 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Zur Not kannst du den Dämpfer immer noch auf dünneres Öl umstellen (lassen). Würde ich erstmal ausprobieren wenn das Rad fertig ist.



Verbaust du eigentlich den X2 mit dem M Tune von BC oder lässt du da im Vorfeld noch was ändern? Sollte aber eigentlich ganz gut hinkommen, zumindest bei etwas schwereren Fahrern wie mir...


----------



## JDEM (16. März 2018)

Da hab ich mir ehrlich noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht. Denke mit 85kg probier ich es erstmal...


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. März 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Problematisch weil es schon das Setup für leichte Fahrer ist, und somit "noch weicher" nicht mehr geht? Habe Fahrfertig 65kg, und mir ein Bird mit RS Deluxe RT3 Debon air bestellt. Macht mir keine Angst.
> 
> Könnt ihr schon eine Prognose machen wie ich den Dämpfer dann (wahrscheinlich) einstellen muss?



schau mal auf Seite 1 vom Thread
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bird-aeris-am9-29.858571/#post-15003741

bzw. den verlinkten Testbereicht davor. Da war eben das Problem angesprochen worden, das der Tester mit offener Zugstufe unterwegs war.


----------



## JDEM (17. März 2018)

So schaut das in XL aus - Bild ist aus ner Facebook Gruppe geklaut: https://www.facebook.com/groups/birdmtb/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyDogCowboy (18. März 2018)

Also ich habe mal beim Ben nachgefragt bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit Größe XL (in raw) und er meinte, irgendwann im Juni 

das ist natürlich Mist (für mich). Aber ich finde kein anderes Bike, das eine so ansprechende Geometrie (für mich) hat. Das Mega gefällt mir, aber ich finde die Kinematik undurchdacht und das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist mir zu scharf (vor allem für Fahrer um 115Kg, fertig) 

Auch habe ich gefragt ob es ein maximales Fahrergewicht gibt. Antwort: Nein, für alle Gewichtsklassen freigegeben, aber je leichter der Fahrer ist, desto länger wird der Rahmen halten . Das finde ich mal eine direkte Ansage.


----------



## JDEM (18. März 2018)

Klar, mehr Gewicht = mehr Belastung. Ist ja bei anderen Herstellern nicht anders und im Zweifel bleibt ja noch die lebenslange Garantie.


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (18. März 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Klar, mehr Gewicht = mehr Belastung. Ist ja bei anderen Herstellern nicht anders und im Zweifel bleibt ja noch die lebenslange Garantie.


war ja nicht negativ gemeint. Eher (positiv) erstaunt, dass Dinge ausgesprochen werden wie sie sind. Macht bestimmt nicht jeder Hersteller ?...


----------



## freetourer (18. März 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Genaues Gewicht weiß ich nicht, dürften beim 2018er dürften das schon ein paar hundert Gramm ausmachen. Aber für mich nicht das wichtigste Ausschlusskriterium, fahre ja schon ein sackschweres Banshee Prime.



Fährst du aktuell noch ein Prime?

Was versprichst Du Dir von einem Wechsel aufs Bird?


----------



## JDEM (18. März 2018)

SkyDogCowboy schrieb:


> war ja nicht negativ gemeint. Eher (positiv) erstaunt, dass Dinge ausgesprochen werden wie sie sind. Macht bestimmt nicht jeder Hersteller ?...



Ja, seh ich genauso. Wenigstens offen und ehrlich ausgesprochen...



freetourer schrieb:


> Fährst du aktuell noch ein Prime?
> 
> Was versprichst Du Dir von einem Wechsel aufs Bird?



Das Prime wird behalten. 
Will zusätzlich noch ein Rad mit mehr Reserven, modernerer Geometrie und besserem Fahrwerk. Muss aber wohl mal nachfragen wann das überhaupt lieferbar ist...


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich frag einfach mal, ob die mir nicht nen Set-Preis anbieten können, wenn ich die Ribbon noch zum Rahmen dazunehme. Glaub zwar nicht, dass sie sich darauf einlassen, aber fragen kostet ja nix.


Hast du darauf schon eine Antwort bekommen ? Das wäre nämlich auch mein Plan 



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> In Grün übrigens auch sehr ansehnlich:



Das ist aber nicht das AM9, oder doch ?


----------



## Reamol (23. März 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das AM9, oder doch ?



Doch, steht auf der Sattelstrebe


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. März 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Doch, steht auf der Sattelstrebe



Ah, konnte ich am Handy nicht erkennen, danke. Das grün sieht aber deutlich heller aus als der Bird-Seite.


----------



## Reamol (23. März 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ah, konnte ich am Handy nicht erkennen, danke. Das grün sieht aber deutlich heller aus als der Bird-Seite.


Ja da hast du recht. Habe mich zuerst auch gewundert, denn nach den Renderings (sind keine Fotos) auf der Webseite gefiel mir das grün nicht, aber so hat es schon was.


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (24. März 2018)

Ich frag mal euch bevor ich Bird mit noch einer weiteren Mail nerve: 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht bezüglich der Wunschkonfiguration eines Komplettbikes und anderen, nicht zu Auswahl stehenden Teilen? 
Ich habe einen Vogel (vor-)bestellt und hätte eigentlich ganz gerne eine DVO Diamond. 

Hat sich das preislich bei euch gerechnet (falls jemand bereits Erfahrungen hat) oder ist es sinnvoller die Teile hinterher zu tauschen und das Ersetzte einfach zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (26. März 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Hast du darauf schon eine Antwort bekommen ? Das wäre nämlich auch mein Plan



Ben wollte sich beim Vertrieb kümmern und mir einen Preis nennen, aber hab jetzt ne Weile nix gehört. Werde jetzt vor den Feiertagen nochmal nachhaken.

Gibt aber nur das Standard Offset, 46mm ausschließlich als OEM, die dürfen sie anders nicht rausgeben.


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ben wollte sich beim Vertrieb kümmern und mir einen Preis nennen, aber hab jetzt ne Weile nix gehört. Werde jetzt vor den Feiertagen nochmal nachhaken.
> 
> Gibt aber nur das Standard Offset, 46mm ausschließlich als OEM, die dürfen sie anders nicht rausgeben.


Klingt gut, melde dich mal, wenn du einen Preis hast.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## doctor worm (27. März 2018)

Ich hatte auch mal gefragt wegen ner Lyrik oder der MRP:
"In terms of forks, I can sort you out but it would be closer to the normal high street price rather than our OE prices as we have to source the parts from UK suppliers to offer them with frames."

Aber mal was anderes, beim Dämpfer nimmt man schon eher den Super Deluxe als den einfachen Deluxe? Gibt es einen Unterschied zu den Monarch Modellen oder klebt da vor allem ein neuer Name drauf?


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. März 2018)

AM9 in XL:


----------



## rzOne20 (28. März 2018)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> AM9 in XL:


hihi, da schauen die Reifen wieder nach 26" aus *gg*


----------



## slash-sash (4. April 2018)

Na, da klinke ich mich doch direkt mal ein. 
Interessantes Teil. Jetzt noch nen Winkelsteuersatz rein, ne 160er Gabel und schon kann man doch mal starten. 
Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste seinen Vogel hier vorstellt. 
Das Blau find ich ja super. Aber, da es nen Rendering ist und kein Foto, wäre es mal spannend zu wissen, wie es in der Realität aussieht. Fotos habe ich nämlich keine gefunden. 




Sascha


----------



## Reamol (4. April 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das Blau find ich ja super. Aber, da es nen Rendering ist und kein Foto, wäre es mal spannend zu wissen, wie es in der Realität aussieht. Fotos habe ich nämlich keine gefunden.



Geht mir genau so und deswegen wird meins blau.  Ende April müsste ich Bilder liefern können.


----------



## f00f (4. April 2018)

FWIW, das Blau ist das gleiche wie beim Aeris 120, s. Homepage von Bird.


----------



## slash-sash (4. April 2018)

FWIW verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber das Blau schaue ich mir gleich nachher mal an. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reamol (4. April 2018)

f00f schrieb:


> FWIW, das Blau ist das gleiche wie beim Aeris 120, s. Homepage von Bird.



Weisst du zufälligerweise ob die Akzente auf Unterrohr und Sitzrohr auch "nur" ein anderer Blauton, oder Lila ist? Finde beides schön und es ist mir eigentlich Wurst, aber Lila wär schon ein wenig geiler.


----------



## f00f (4. April 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Weisst du zufälligerweise ob die Akzente auf Unterrohr und Sitzrohr auch "nur" ein anderer Blauton, oder Lila ist? Finde beides schön und es ist mir eigentlich Wurst, aber Lila wär schon ein wenig geiler.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass es Lila ist. Deswegen ist meins raw 
(habe aber auch zw. Blau und raw geschwankt)

Hier sieht man das blaue, ganz hinten an der Wand:
https://www.facebook.com/birdmtb.co...8246220694270/775459559306263/?type=3&theater


----------



## slash-sash (4. April 2018)

Gerade wegen dem Lila würde ich Blau nehmen. Blau/Blau finde ich nicht prickelnd. 




Sascha


----------



## JDEM (4. April 2018)

Werd wohl auch in den nächsten Tagen ordern


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. April 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Werd wohl auch in den nächsten Tagen ordern



Bin auch kurz davor. Aber irgendwie werden die lieferbaren Optionen mit jedem Tag weniger, gestern der Rahmen (ML in raw), heute die Gabel (Ribbon Coil). Was kommt morgen ?


----------



## JDEM (4. April 2018)

Blau in L ist noch lieferbar (vorbestellbar)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reamol (5. April 2018)

Gemäss info vom Nest beginnen sie in der Woche vom 23.4.18 mit dem Aufbauen der AM9 Komplettbikes.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. April 2018)

Hier mal Bilder vom blauen Rahmen, ist mir persönlich zu viel pink.




Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## slash-sash (5. April 2018)

Ich finde es super. 
Besten Dank für die Fotos. Wo hast du die her?



Sascha


----------



## f00f (5. April 2018)

Sieht aus wie ne E-Mail von Bird. Das "How would you rate my reply?" kommt mir inzw. sehr bekannt vor


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. April 2018)

f00f schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne E-Mail von Bird. Das "How would you rate my reply?" kommt mir inzw. sehr bekannt vor


Stimmt genau. Die Fotos sollen ein Demobike zeigen.
Das grün ist übrigens dasselbe wie beim Aeris 145.

edith fragt: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Aufbauqualität der Laufräder von Bird ?


----------



## mikefize (13. April 2018)

Mein Rahmen ist auf dem Weg  Mir fehlen leider noch ein, zwei Teile und vor allem aber Zeit für den Aufbau gerade. Vor Mai wird es wahrscheinlich nix werden.


----------



## f00f (13. April 2018)

(FWIW: mit Shimano Di2-Bottle-Cage-Adapter und Spesh Zee Cage II passt auch ne 0,7l Flasche )
Edit: Größe ist M/L, mehr Bilder im Album


----------



## Seebl (13. April 2018)

Uhhh da geht mir dezent einer ab. Top Teil, wie läuft die Coil?


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. April 2018)

Sehr schick, welche Größe ist das ?


----------



## f00f (14. April 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Uhhh da geht mir dezent einer ab. Top Teil, wie läuft die Coil?


Thx! Bitte anständig bleiben 

Ich stehe zwischen zwei Federhärten und will mir daher noch kein finales Urteil erlauben. Ich werde bald die weiche Feder verbauen und dabei auch von 150mm auf 160 traveln.

Ansonsten ist die Gabel wirklich super verarbeitet, spricht naturgemäß sehr fein an, LSC merkt man jeden Klick, Rebound auch.


FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Sehr schick, welche Größe ist das ?



Thx! Das ist M/L bei 1,75m Körpergröße - passt mir genau  Meine Bikes haben sich im Lauf der letzten Zeit, angefangen mit Banshee Prime in M, über Prime in L und jetzt das Bird immer weiter vergrößert. Ich glaube, jetzt bin ich angekommen.

Das Teil ist trotz seiner Größe und anders als man aufgrund der Geodaten vielleicht vermuten würde, wendig, spritzig und agil. Und ich als Fahrtechnikverweigerer schaffe damit sogar manche Spitzkehren, die ich vorher mit dem Prime nicht geschafft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (14. April 2018)

Zwischen welchen Federhärten hängst du denn bei welchem Gewicht ? Hab auch seit drei Wochen die Coil, zuerst mit der weichen Feder gefahren, da ist sie aber an jedem kleinen Drop durchgeschlagen, die Progressionsverstellungs hat auch nicht geholfen. Jetzt fahre ich seit einer Woche die Medium-Feder, ist natürlich etwas straffer aber passt immer noch gut. Natürlich nicht mehr ganz so sensibel, deshalb fahre ich die LSC jetzt komplett offen, den Rebound sowieso. Das alles bei 70-72 kg nackig.



f00f schrieb:


> Thx! Das ist M/L bei 1,75m Körpergröße - passt mir genau  Meine Bikes haben sich im Lauf der letzten Zeit, angefangen mit Banshee Prime in M, über Prime in L und jetzt das Bird immer weiter vergrößert. Ich glaube, jetzt bin ich angekommen.
> 
> Das Teil ist trotz seiner Größe und anders als man aufgrund der Geodaten vielleicht vermuten würde, wendig, spritzig und agil. Und ich als Fahrtechnikverweigerer schaffe damit sogar manche Spitzkehren, die ich vorher mit dem Prime nicht geschafft habe



Ich liege bei 1,78 und hab auch das ML im Auge, scheint wohl zu passen. Woran meinst du liegst es, dass das Bird so spritzig ist ? Rein von der Geo her sollte es ja eigentlich anders sein, gerade die 440er Kettenstreben sprechen überhaupt nicht dafür


----------



## f00f (15. April 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Zwischen welchen Federhärten hängst du denn bei welchem Gewicht ?



Mit 75kg nackig zwischen soft und mittel, hängt ja auch vom Federweg ab, siehe Tabelle von MRP. Habe derzeit bei 150mm und ca. 20% SAG die mittlere Feder drin und erhoffe mir mit der weichen Feder und Traveln auf 160mm ca. 25% SAG und verbessertes Ansprechverhalten.



FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich liege bei 1,78 und hab auch das ML im Auge, scheint wohl zu passen. Woran meinst du liegst es, dass das Bird so spritzig ist ? Rein von der Geo her sollte es ja eigentlich anders sein, gerade die 440er Kettenstreben sprechen überhaupt nicht dafür



Spritzig ist natürlich relativ und vollkommen subjektiv  und ich bin absolut nicht der Experte in solchen Fragen.

Mein Prime kommt mir jedenfalls spürbar behäbiger vor, obwohl es kürzer (Radstand) und steiler (Lenkwinkel) ist, kann dir also nicht sagen, woran das liegt. OK, die Kettenstreben vom Prime sind noch länger 
Die Federelemente sind aber auch komplett andere und das spielt vermutlich auch ne Rolle (Monarch/Inline, Pike beim Prime vs X2, Ribbon Coil beim Bird).

Die Länge der Kettenstreben beim Bird passt mir persönlich. Ich find's sehr ausgewogen, man steht schön zentral und muss nicht mit bewusst viel Druck aufm Vorderrad fahren um den Grip zu halten. Und auch im Flachen fühlt es sich für mich lebendig genug an.

Bird empfiehlt M/L für 1,70-1,80m und da liegst du ja auch gut drin, aber damit das passt darf man mMn nicht unbedingt auf kurze Rahmen stehen.
Hoffe das Geschreibsel hilft


----------



## slash-sash (15. April 2018)

Das hilft total  Besten dank schon mal für die Infos. 
Was füreinander Schrittlänge hast du denn und was für ein Hub hat deine Sattelstütze?
Könnte man den Dämpfer umdrehen? Ist für mich nur ne optische Frage. Oder stößt die Lufkammer dann am Rahmen an, bzw. passt erst gar nicht?

Fährt in naher Zukunft jemand im Raum S/RT/TÜ etc. zufällig ein Bird?




Sascha


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. April 2018)

f00f schrieb:


> Hoffe das Geschreibsel hilft



Auf jeden Fall, hab gerade meinen Rahmen in ML und grün bestellt 

Hattest du deines als Komplettbike bestellt ? Sind ja einige Teile dran, die man auch bei Bird so bekommt.


----------



## f00f (15. April 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das hilft total  Besten dank schon mal für die Infos.
> Was füreinander Schrittlänge hast du denn und was für ein Hub hat deine Sattelstütze?
> Könnte man den Dämpfer umdrehen? Ist für mich nur ne optische Frage. Oder stößt die Lufkammer dann am Rahmen an, bzw. passt erst gar nicht?



Gerne 
Öööhh, Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht. Die Stütze ist ne Revive 160 und könnte noch ca. 4cm versenkt werden. Das mit dem Dämpfer kann ich die Tage mal ausprobieren.


----------



## f00f (15. April 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, hab gerade meinen Rahmen in ML und grün bestellt
> 
> Hattest du deines als Komplettbike bestellt ? Sind ja einige Teile dran, die man auch bei Bird so bekommt.



Ne, nur den Rahmen mit Steuersatz und  RS Dämpfer. Dann gab's dummerweise plötzlich den Fox-Sale bei BC, aber ich wollte eh einen Dämpfer als Ersatz  

Die Ribbon hatte ich schon vor längerer Zeit bestellt und bevor es klar war, dass es das Bird wird.


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. April 2018)

f00f schrieb:


> Ne, nur den Rahmen mit Steuersatz und  RS Dämpfer.



Das würde ja heißen, dass die Lieferangaben auf der Bird-HP (Ende April/Anfang Mai) nicht stimmen. Du hast dann wahrscheinlich als einer der ersten bestellt ?


----------



## f00f (15. April 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Das würde ja heißen, dass die Lieferangaben auf der Bird-HP (Ende April/Anfang Mai) nicht stimmen. Du hast dann wahrscheinlich als einer der ersten bestellt ?



Wieso sollten die nicht stimmen, frag zur Not mal nach? Bei meiner Bestellung damals war März als Lieferdatum angegeben (1. Charge?) und das hat locker geklappt. Hat mich auch gewundert


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. April 2018)

f00f schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die nicht stimmen, frag zur Not mal nach? Bei meiner Bestellung damals war März als Lieferdatum angegeben (1. Charge?) und das hat locker geklappt. Hat mich auch gewundert



Das meinte ich doch, wusste ja nicht wann du bestellt hast und was zu der Zeit als Lieferdatum angegeben war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (16. April 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Fährt in naher Zukunft jemand im Raum S/RT/TÜ etc. zufällig ein Bird?
> 
> Sascha



Mein Vogel wird wahrscheinlich so Mitte Mai fertig sein - ich wohne zwar in Muc, bin aber regelmäßig im Raum RT/TÜ. Falls eine Testfahrt in Größe L da für dich relevant wäre, könnte man das sicher arrangieren.

btw: Rahmen kommt morgen sagt UPS  Aufbauthread lege ich dann die Tage mal los.

Übrigens: Das Aeris AM9 scheint Enduro Bike of the Year bei MBUK zu sein. Edit: Top 3 angeblich... gewonnen hat ... Trommelwirbel ... Canyon


----------



## f00f (16. April 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> btw: Rahmen kommt morgen sagt UPS  Aufbauthread lege ich dann die Tage mal los.



 bin gespannt!



mikefize schrieb:


> Übrigens: Das Aeris AM9 scheint Enduro Bike of the Year bei MBUK zu sein. Edit: Top 3 angeblich... gewonnen hat ... Trommelwirbel ... Canyon



Naja, gegen Canyon ist unfair: bester Kundenservice, bestes Kettenstrebenaustauschprogramm, bester Geschäftsführerbrief, beschdes alles!


----------



## JDEM (16. April 2018)

Das Teil sieht ja echt gut aus! Sind das bei Raw eigentlich nur graue Aufkleber oder noch unter Lack wie z.B. bei Banshee?


----------



## mikefize (17. April 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht ja echt gut aus! Sind das bei Raw eigentlich nur graue Aufkleber oder noch unter Lack wie z.B. bei Banshee?



Laut der Facebook Gruppe ist es echtes Raw. Also kein Klarlack


----------



## Reamol (17. April 2018)

Evtl. Farblos eloxiert? So gar nichts ist ja auch nicht unbedingt ideal...


----------



## mikefize (17. April 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Evtl. Farblos eloxiert? So gar nichts ist ja auch nicht unbedingt ideal...



Glaube ich nicht. Wird halt nach ner Zeit dann verwittert aussehen. Ich schau es mir nachher mal genauer an, wenn mein Rahmen da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f00f (17. April 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Laut der Facebook Gruppe ist es echtes Raw. Also kein Klarlack



Das stimmt. Bird Cycles hatte mir auf Nachfrage geschrieben: "The raw frame is totally raw aluminium alloy with decals applied directly to the metal"


----------



## Reamol (19. April 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> btw: Rahmen kommt morgen sagt UPS  Aufbauthread lege ich dann die Tage mal los.



Und?


----------



## mikefize (19. April 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Und?



Rahmen ist da, aber habs bis hierhin gerade mal geschafft, ihn aus dem Karton zu nehmen. Am WE geht's dann mal mit dem Thread los


----------



## Reamol (19. April 2018)

Top, ich freue mich.


----------



## JDEM (19. April 2018)

Ich mich auch. Bei mir kommt momentan irgendwie immer was dazwischen...


----------



## pat (19. April 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Am WE geht's dann mal mit dem Thread los


Na, ich bitte darum.   

Bei dem aktuellen Wetter bis und mit Wochenende, ich glaube, ich hätte Nachtschicht eingelegt und wäre Ready to Race. 

Im Ernst, bin gespannt auf deine Eindrücke. Interessantes Bike. Baust ne 160er rein?


----------



## mikefize (19. April 2018)

pat schrieb:


> Na, ich bitte darum.
> 
> Bei dem aktuellen Wetter bis und mit Wochenende, ich glaube, ich hätte Nachtschicht eingelegt und wäre Ready to Race.
> 
> Im Ernst, bin gespannt auf deine Eindrücke. Interessantes Bike. Baust ne 160er rein?



Es juckt, aber ich hab auch noch nicht alles beisammen. Die Laufräder wollen noch gebaut werden und hinter der Gabel steht noch ein Fragezeichen. Aber wird wahrscheinlich ein Edelstein mit 150mm.

Außerdem hab ich ja noch so ein, zwei andere Räder die ich am WE ausführen kann


----------



## slash-sash (19. April 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Rahmen ist da, aber habs bis hierhin gerade mal geschafft, ihn aus dem Karton zu nehmen. Am WE geht's dann mal mit dem Thread los


Das ist nen Grund, aber kein Hinderniss 
Scherz beiseite. Wir freuen uns auch auf ein Foto nur vom Rahmen 




Sascha


----------



## mikefize (19. April 2018)

Also gut, ihr elenden Quälgeister 

Ein paar Impressionen vom Rahmen:



 



 



 

Wiegt mit Maxle Ultimate und dem Platzhalter für den Dämpfer übrigens 3.129g - Größe L.

Und ein Suchbild aus der Komponentenkiste:


----------



## slash-sash (19. April 2018)

Cool. Geht doch. Dass man immer erst betteln muss 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f00f (19. April 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Könnte man den Dämpfer umdrehen? Ist für mich nur ne optische Frage. Oder stößt die Lufkammer dann am Rahmen an, bzw. passt erst gar nicht?



Der X2 passt andersrum (ich nehme an, du meinst mit Piggy nach oben) nicht rein, er stößt dann an der schwarzen Wippe an.


----------



## slash-sash (19. April 2018)

Nee. So, wie er ist, also PP nach unten, aber das PP auf die Seite mit dem schwarzen Rocker. 




Sascha


----------



## mikefize (20. April 2018)

Nachdem ich gestern übrigens im Wald ohne Fremd- und MTB-Einwirkung aus eigener Dummheit die Böschung runtergehagelt bin und mein linkes Knie so groß ist wie ein Kinderkopf, habe ich am WE genügend Zeit den Aufbauthread besonders schön zu machen


----------



## Reamol (25. April 2018)

gelöscht wegen unfähig


----------



## Reamol (25. April 2018)

Erster sneek-peak. Fazit vorerst: Beim Flaschenhalter muss ich noch kreativ werden.  Specialized Zee Cage?
Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht und anständige Bilder gibt es wenn ich es gefahren bin, im Wald.


----------



## bs99 (25. April 2018)

Sehr schönes Rad was man so erkennen kann.
Zee Cage ist perfekt


----------



## slash-sash (26. April 2018)

Cool. Aber warum verdeckst du die Hälfte vom Bike?
Nee, im Ernst. Bekommen wir noch Bilder vom ganzen Rad? Gerne auch aus jeder erdenklichen Perspektive. Finde die Farbkombi cool 





Sascha


----------



## JDEM (26. April 2018)

https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...roduct/bird-aeris-am9-gx-custom-review-51971/


----------



## f00f (27. April 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Erster sneek-peak. Fazit vorerst: Beim Flaschenhalter muss ich noch kreativ werden.  Specialized Zee Cage?
> Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht und anständige Bilder gibt es wenn ich es gefahren bin, im Wald.



Zum Glück hast du es nicht in grün genommen  Würde mich auch über mehr und bessere Bilder freuen, vom blauen AM9 gibts bisher gar keine gescheiten. Und ganz wichtig: wie findest du's, wie fährt's sich? Du kommst von 26", oder? 

Danke 

P.S. Zee Cage passt und hält bei mir die Flasche bisher ohne Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reamol (29. April 2018)

So, nach den ersten drei Ausfahrten und dem ersten mal putzen neue Bilder. Ja genau, bin jetzt den Winter durch wieder 26" gefahren, wobei ich sommer davor noch ein wenig mit einem 29" XC Hardtail unterwegs war.
Es fährt sich sehr gut, unauffällig, souverän. Hatte ja ein wenig angst, dass die Länge vieleicht ein bisschen zu viel des Guten ist. Jedoch sind diese Ängste sofort verflogen. Habe nirgends mehr Mühe als mit dem kurzen 26er. Dafür geht eine Menge einfacher. Hinterrad versetzen geht auch ganz gut, aber vom Manual bin ich wieder ein bisschen weiter entfernt. (Konnte es noch nie, also stört es mich nicht gross )
Rauf geht es eigentlich auch sehr gut, nur wenn man auf losem untergrund aus dem Sattel steigt muss man bewust das Gewicht nach hinten verlagern, da es sonst gerne durchdreht. Dafür ist es im Sitzen sehr angenehm.

Das Zee Cage konte ich in den lokalen Bikeshops nicht auftreiben, also wurde es ein Elite Cannibal, bei dem ich zwei zusätzliche Löcher gebohrt habe um ihn tiefer montieren zu können. Jetzt bringe ich eine klein bauende 500ml Flasche gut rein und raus.

EDIT: Farblich wirkt es in echt ein bisschen weniger "baby-blau/hellblau" aber es ist schno ein helleres blau, und das Pink/lila/violett passt extrem gut, bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Farbenwahl


----------



## slash-sash (29. April 2018)

Das sieht schon richtig lecker aus. Glückwunsch. 
Magst du uns was zur Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau sagen/zeigen?! 
Würde nen 2,35er Schwalbe auf einer 30-35er MW-Felge fahren wollen. 





Sascha


----------



## Reamol (29. April 2018)

sl  ash-sash schrieb:


> Magst du uns was zur Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau sagen/zeigen?!
> Würde nen 2,35er Schwalbe auf einer 30-35er MW-Felge fahren wollen.



Bird gibt an, dass bis zu 2.5 zoll Reifen rein passen. Bei meinem 2.3 Aggressor der 59mm, auf meiner Felge mit 27mm Innenmaulbreite, baut habe ich bei Sitz- sowie Kettenstreben noch jeweils genau 10mm Luft links und rechts. Das sieht dann folgendermassen aus:


----------



## Martin123 (30. April 2018)

@Reamol: auf was für ein Gewicht kommst du komplett, bzw. Rahmengröße?

Merci schon mal


----------



## Reamol (30. April 2018)

Gewicht weiss ich noch nicht, und hab nicht mal eine funktionierende Personenwaage zu Hause. Werde es noch nachreichen wenn ich es mal gewogen habe. Nach berechnungen müsste es fahrfertig mit Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Marshguard ziemlich genau bei 14kg landen.
Rahmengrösse ist M.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2018)

bzgl. der (zu) langsamen Zugstufe vom RS Deluxe im AM9: auch andere Rahmen haben dasselbe Problem 

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/nukeproof-mega-275c-rs-review.html



> I aired up the RockShox Super Deluxe to 165 psi to achieve 30% sag, and didn't need to run any volume spacers. The one slight issue I ran into was with the shock's range of rebound settings – in order to get the rebound speed I wanted I had to run the dial fully open. Luckily, the rebound was just quick enough for me in that position, but it's possible that lighter riders (I'm 160 pounds) may need a different rebound tune to get the shock set up properly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (2. Mai 2018)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> bzgl. der (zu) langsamen Zugstufe vom RS Deluxe im AM9: auch andere Rahmen haben dasselbe Problem
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/nukeproof-mega-275c-rs-review.html


hatte doch auch schon das erste nukeproof mega in 26" mit dem monarch rt3 dämpfer eine überdämpfte zugstufe.
die rs scheinen selbst mit dem L3 tune noch sehr stark gedämpft zu sein. fox hat da eventl. mehr spielraum in richtung weniger dämpfung.
stellt sich die frage wer dann einen hightune der zugstufe überhaupt benötigt wenn die l tunes schon zu stark gedämpft sind.
als leichtgewicht schaut man also in die röhre und kann gleich wieder geld investieren um eine brauchbare abstimmung zu erhalten, sofern das bei rs überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2018)

nachdem schon ein paar AM9 hier herumfahren: könnte jemand mal auf die Aufkleber seines RS Deluxe schauen, welcher Tune da angegeben ist?


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Mai 2018)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nachdem schon ein paar AM9 hier herumfahren: könnte jemand mal auf die Aufkleber seines RS Deluxe schauen, welcher Tune da angegeben ist?



Auf meinem Super Deluxe RC3 steht LL1. Bin gespannt wie der Dämpfer bei meinen 70 kg funktionert. Leider fehlen noch viele Teile (vor allem der LRS).

Zum Gewicht: Farbe grün, Größe M/L, inkl. RC3-Dämpfer, ISCG-Aufnahme und Stealth-Achse: 3574 g


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2018)

ok, dann ist das wirklich schon der generell schwächste Tune für Zug- und Druckstufe.


----------



## Reamol (3. Mai 2018)

Auf meinem Deluxe rt3 habe ich keinerlei Rot/Blaue Buchstaben gefunden... Nur ein Aufkleber wo drauf steht:

"28T74693200
230X65 LL3S380"

Ob LL für den Tune steht?


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Mai 2018)

Müsste


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Mai 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Auf meinem Deluxe rt3 habe ich keinerlei Rot/Blaue Buchstaben gefunden... Nur ein Aufkleber wo drauf steht:
> 
> "28T74693200
> 230X65 LL3S380"
> ...



So ähnlich stehts bei mir auch. Ist wohl die neue Deklarierung des Tune bei der Deluxe-Generation.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Mai 2018)

wie üblich hilft der Blick in den SRAM Spareparts Katalog 
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...lt/files/techdocs/2017_rockshox_spc_rev_b.pdf

warum auch immer die Tunes noch "monarch plus" heissen, zumindest sind die Nummern unter dem Super Delux angegeben:



Description
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Low/Comp-Low 3 (CF-60lbs ), LF-320, B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Low/Comp-Low (CF-80lbs), LF-320,B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Low/Comp-Mid (CF-97lbs), LF-320,B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Low/Comp-High (CF-110lbs), LF-320, B1 
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid/Comp-Low 3 (CF-60 lbs), LF-320, B1 
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid/Comp-Low (CF-80lbs), LF-320,B1 
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid/Comp-Mid (CF-97lbs), LF-320,B1 
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid/Comp-High (CF-110lbs), LF-320, B1 
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-High/Comp-Low (CF-80lbs), LF-320, B1 
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-High/Comp-Mid (CF-97lbs), LF-320, B1 
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-High/Comp-High (CF-110lbs), LF-320, B1 

sprich LL3 ist das Kombi mit der schwächsten Dämpfung für Zug- und Druckstufe.


----------



## Reamol (4. Mai 2018)

Martin123 schrieb:


> @Reamol: auf was für ein Gewicht kommst du komplett, bzw. Rahmengröße?
> 
> Merci schon mal



So wie es da steht ist es 14.1kg.


----------



## slash-sash (10. Mai 2018)

Habe gerade auf der Bird-HP gesehen, dass man (jetzt) auch eine BikeYoke Revive bestellen kann 
Voll geil. 
Ich habe es jetzt mal kalkuliert und komme auf 2895 Pfund komme (inkl. Porto). Schon echt nen nettes P/L-Verhältnis. 
Allerdings geistert in meinem Kopf noch das Vitus Escarpe rum, weil es als „sprungwilliges“ 29er getestet wurde. 
Das Knolly Fugitive finde ich auch interessant, aber wohl ordentlich zu teuer (2300€ alleine für den Rahmen?! Wenn das stimmt). 
Ansonsten gäbe es ich das Whyte 150. Aber da hat das Bird nen besseres P/L-Verhältnis. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Mai 2018)

Ich weiss nicht, jedesmal wenn ich es durchrechne komme ich mit Lyrik, Super Deluxe  und der günstigsten Versenkstütze auf über 3000 Pfund, was ja fast 3500 Euro sind.
Ich finde das nicht günstig, und ich bin im Zweifel ob es wirklich ein Enduro ist...gibt es da irgendwo Race Referenzen?


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. Mai 2018)

Enduro ist was du draus machst 
Mal ernsthaft, was macht für dich denn ein Enduro aus ? 160 mm Federweg ? Ich werde meins auch mit 160/150 fahren, ist das jetzt schon Enduro oder noch AM ? 
Bei mir läuft sowas über die Geo und die passt für schnelles Bergabgeholze auf jeden Fall denke ich. Der Hinterbau soll ja laut den Tests auch ordentlich progressiv sein, was mir nach meinem Banshee Rune (zum Ende degressiv) sehr wichtig ist.

Ich meine bei Bird mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das Aeris auch in Rennserien ziemlich erfolgreich eingesetzt wird, bin mir aber nicht hundertprozentig sicher. 

Die Preise für das Komplettrad kamen mir auch nicht so wahnsinnig günstig vor, ich hätte auch bei meiner Wunschausstattung immer noch Teile austauschen müssen (Kurbel, LRS, Bremsen). Deshalb ist es auch nur der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer und ordentlich Ersatzschaltaugen geworden 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## slash-sash (11. Mai 2018)

Wie gesagt: was ist ENDURO?! Ich will gar kein reinrassiges Enduro mehr. Aber die Geo vom Bird finde ich top. 
Ich brauche halt keine XO1; mir reicht die NX. Zumal es den ganzen 11-Fach Krams ja auch günstig zu kaufen gibt. Und eine MT5 ist auch schnell angebaut. Gibt’s mittlerweile ja auch recht günstig. 
Dann noch schnell die Lyrik raus geschmissen und ne Selva eingebaut und fertig. Alle Neuteile werden natürlich verkauft. Oder man fragt direkt an, was sie als Aufpreis haben wollen.  
Alles andere kann ich erst einmal getrost fahren und wird bei Zeiten ausgetauscht. 
Günstig ist mit Sicherheit was anderes. 
Aber sind die Alternativen (Vitus Escarpe, NS Snabb 150 Plus etc.) sind ja nicht günstiger. Oder habe ich da was übersehen?




Sascha


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Mai 2018)

Vitus Escarp hat halt eine (für mich) blöde Geo. KS 450, 67,5 Lw, Stack 636, kein Boost (wg Wiederverkauf) usw.
Komplettrad bekommst das Alutech Tofane auch um 3600 Euro, das ist arg bergablastig!

Das Bird finde ich einen perfekten Kompromiss aus allem, mit leichtem Hang zu bergab. Mein Meinung dazu halt


----------



## Reamol (11. Mai 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf der Bird-HP gesehen, dass man (jetzt) auch eine BikeYoke Revive bestellen kann



Kann man schon länger. Habe meins ja auch mit revive, welches ich im Februar bestellt habe.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, jedesmal wenn ich es durchrechne komme ich mit Lyrik, Super Deluxe und der günstigsten Versenkstütze auf über 3000 Pfund, was ja fast 3500 Euro sind.



Bei mir wurde es mit Lyric, Deluxe rt3, Bikeyoke Revive, Next R Lenker und Turbine R Vorbau (inkl. Versand und Zoll) 3587CHF, also 3000€
Was ich echt günstig finde wenn man es mit anderen Komplettbikes vergleicht. Jedoch habe ich die billigste Bremse genommen und eine 4 Kolben XT montiert


----------



## slash-sash (12. Mai 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Kann man schon länger. Habe meins ja auch mit revive, welches ich im Februar bestellt habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit der BikeYoke wusste ich gar nicht. Finde ich aber top, da es eh meine WahlStütze geworden wäre. 
Und wie oben schon beschrieben, werde ich wohl auch den Weg des Tauschens gehen. 
Mal schauen, ich denke zum Winter hin werde ich das Projekt angehen. 




Sascha


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. Mai 2018)

So, dann zeige ich hier mal meinen grünen Vogel. Fährt sich echt gut, laufruhig, springfreudig und noch relativ wendig. Nach meinem rune endlich ein Hinterbau mit ordentlich Progression, hab schon ganz vergessen wie sich das anfühlt 
Nur der Dämpfer ist deutlich zu langsam. Wiege 70 kg nackig, hab jetzt 25% SAG, Zug- und Druckstufe voll aufgerissen. Im groben Gerümpel verhärtet der Hinterbau ziemlich deutlich, weil er einfach nicht schnell genug aus dem Federweg kommt. Springen geht gut, aber noch fast einem Jahr nur Hardtail fahren sollte das auch langsam sitzen 
Die Druckstufe finde ich aber sehr angenehm, das Rad geht gut vorwärts, wippt bergauf nur minimal und lässt sich (für ein Fully) gut durch Wellen usw. pushen. Bei größeren Schlägen ist es dann natürlich nicht mehr ganz so komfortabel.

Soweit zum Fahreindruck. Hat hier jemand Interesse an einem Bird-Merino-Shirt ? Schwarz, Größe L, weißer Aufdruck auf der Brust und am Rücken. Hatte ich mir mitbestellt, ist aber zu groß. Einfach Per PN Bescheid sagen, in den nächsten Tagen dann im Bikemarkt.

Fährt eigentlich jemand das Bird mit nem Coil-Dämpfer ? Die Progression müsste da ja her geben, oder ?

Und jetzt Bilder (bessere und von der richtigen Seite folgen noch):


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Mai 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> So, dann zeige ich hier mal meinen grünen Vogel. Fährt sich echt gut, laufruhig, springfreudig und noch relativ wendig. Nach meinem rune endlich ein Hinterbau mit ordentlich Progression, hab schon ganz vergessen wie sich das anfühlt
> Nur der Dämpfer ist deutlich zu langsam. Wiege 70 kg nackig, hab jetzt 25% SAG, Zug- und Druckstufe voll aufgerissen. Im groben Gerümpel verhärtet der Hinterbau ziemlich deutlich, weil er einfach nicht schnell genug aus dem Federweg kommt. Springen geht gut, aber noch fast einem Jahr nur Hardtail fahren sollte das auch langsam sitzen
> Die Druckstufe finde ich aber sehr angenehm, das Rad geht gut vorwärts, wippt bergauf nur minimal und lässt sich (für ein Fully) gut durch Wellen usw. pushen. Bei größeren Schlägen ist es dann natürlich nicht mehr ganz so komfortabel.
> 
> ...


Wie is die Abfahrtsperformnce im direkten Vergleich zum Banshee (und mit welchem Fahrwerk hattest du das Banshee)


----------



## ABBiker (29. Mai 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> So, dann zeige ich hier mal meinen grünen Vogel.


Welche Größe ist das und wie groß bist Du bei welcher Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (30. Mai 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wie is die Abfahrtsperformnce im direkten Vergleich zum Banshee (und mit welchem Fahrwerk hattest du das Banshee)



Das Rune bin ich mit Pike (inkl. AWK) und CC DB Air CS (zuletzt noch die Coil-Version) gefahren. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man die beiden direkt miteinander vergleichen, weil:
- 26" vs. 29"
- andere Geo 
- anderes Hinterbausystem
- besser einstellbarer Dämpfer im Rune

Aber so allgemein gesprochen war das Rune ein Mini-Downhillbike. Der Hinterbau hat wirklich alles gefressen, man hatte immer das Gefühl von endlosem Federweg (gerade mit dem Coil-Dämpfer, der aber von der Endprogression her nicht zum degressiven VPP-Hinterbau gepasst hat). Wirklich aktiv zu fahren brauchte man nicht, weil das Fahrwerk das meiste absorbiert hat.
Das Bird ist ne ganze Ecke länger (441 mm zu 475 mm Reach), dadurch bei Highspeed stabiler aber eben auch etwas träger. Zum Hinterbau kann ich erstmal nur das sagen, was ich oben schon geschrieben habe. Mit nem vernünftig abgestimmten/ abstimmbaren Dämpfer kann ich das gerne nochmal weiter ausführen.



ABBiker schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das und wie groß bist Du bei welcher Schrittlänge?



Ist ein M/L, ich bin 180 cm groß bei 83 cm Schrittlänge. Könnte im Sitzen noch ein Stück kürzer sein, da muss ich die Sattelstellung noch feintunen.


----------



## greg12 (30. Mai 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Das Rune bin ich mit Pike (inkl. AWK) und CC DB Air CS (zuletzt noch die Coil-Version) gefahren. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man die beiden direkt miteinander vergleichen, weil:
> - 26" vs. 29"
> - andere Geo
> - anderes Hinterbausystem
> ...


wieso schaft rock shox es immer noch nicht, die zugstufe an den dämpfern so anzupassen, dass auch leichtere fahrer was davon haben? seit jahren wird pro neuer dämpfergeneration von erweiterter besserer zugstufe gesprochen und heute ist selbst der leichteste tune noch immer unbrauchbar in vielen bikes, da überdämpft.
beim bird hilft wahrscheinlich nur den dämpfer zu tunen, gegen einen fox zu tauschen (der von haus aus eine weitere zugstufenbandbrreite besitzt) oder ordentlich kilos raufzufuttern! 
ansonsten spannendes bike mit top geo zum vernünfitgten preis!


----------



## Reamol (4. Juni 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Zug- und Druckstufe voll aufgerissen. Im groben Gerümpel verhärtet der Hinterbau ziemlich deutlich, weil er einfach nicht schnell genug aus dem Federweg kommt.



Das hab ich auch. Und jetzt wo ich (deutlich) schneller wurde, gerade bei grobem Zeug, (Dem Bird sei dank) stört es mich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig.



greg12 schrieb:


> wieso schaft rock shox es immer noch nicht, die zugstufe an den dämpfern so anzupassen, dass auch leichtere fahrer was davon haben? seit jahren wird pro neuer dämpfergeneration von erweiterter besserer zugstufe gesprochen und heute ist selbst der leichteste tune noch immer unbrauchbar in vielen bikes, da überdämpft.
> beim bird hilft wahrscheinlich nur den dämpfer zu tunen, gegen einen fox zu tauschen (der von haus aus eine weitere zugstufenbandbrreite besitzt)



Ich hab mich mal ein wenig umgeschaut... Kann es sein dass es den DPX2 performance nicht in 230x65 gibt, sondern nur den hässlichen Kashima? Und wie läuft es im Aftermarket mit den Tunes? Die sind ja oft nicht angegeben. Bei gebrauchten kann man es ja über die ID nachschlagen. Einen den ich gefunden habe hat folgenden Tune:





Also Druckstufe Mittel und Zugstufe ebenfalls. Das wär ja nicht ideal, oder ist der DPX2 so viel besser einstellbar dass es trotzdem eine Verbesserung wäre?
Was wäre ideal? Druckstufe Low und Zugstufe High? Gibt's das überhaupt?


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. Juni 2018)

Heute schön zwei Stunden im warmen Regen gefahren, war auch nicht rutschiger als der Staub in den letzten Wochen.
Danach das erste Mal geputzt, hat sogar Spaß gemacht 
Der X2 macht sich auch besser als der RC3, auch wenn ich die Zugstufe erstmal genausoweit zugedreht habe wie bei letzterem. Wird jetzt aber nach und nach aufgedreht.
Ansonsten bin nach wie vor super zufrieden mit dem Rad


----------



## Symion (19. Juni 2018)

Hat schon jemand ein XL? Bin zwar 1,93 denke aber über das L nach. 500 Reach reicht eigentlich und die meiste Zeit wird es halt nicht auf Rennen sondern auf heimischen Trails bewegt.


----------



## bansaiman (20. Juni 2018)

Dämpfer umstimmen, wäre doch au h eine Option zum Neukauf. Wenn das jemand kompetentes mit ordentlichem Öl macht, sollten die Probleme des trägen hinterbaus passé sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (20. Juni 2018)

Hat hier jemand on  Einem transition patrol gewechselt und kann bitte einen vergib euch stellen knallen Disziplinen? Und welche Größe er bei welcher Körpergröße hätte und jetzt hat, b8tte


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (20. Juni 2018)

Symion schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein XL? Bin zwar 1,93 denke aber über das L nach. 500 Reach reicht eigentlich und die meiste Zeit wird es halt nicht auf Rennen sondern auf heimischen Trails bewegt.



hab mir auch einen Vogel bestellt in XL und bin ebenfalls 194cm. Bei mir auch nur heimische Trails (Alpen). Hab nicht lange gezögert bei der Größe - wollte bewusst mal ein richtig (angemessen) großes Rad. Hoffe in den nächsten paar Wochen das Bike zu bekommen. Dann kann ich ja mal berichten.


----------



## bansaiman (21. Juni 2018)

An diebesitzer, wie verhält es sich beim klettern punkto wippen und.im fw versacken sowie Vortrieb im Vergleich mit welchen anderen Kandidaten? 
Einer der Kollegen hier ausm aufbauthread , der vom xc kommt, sagte, es würde ohne climswitch schon ordentlich wippen. Aber das deckt sich ja nicht mit den Tests


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. Juni 2018)

Meines wippt bergauf kaum, nur im Wiegetritt fängt es an. Ich fahre aber auch mit "nur" 25 % Sag, also eher auf der straffen Seite.
Den CS vom X2 hab ich bisher nur einmal zum Testen benutzt.


----------



## bansaiman (21. Juni 2018)

Was fahrt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße für RahmenGrößen?


----------



## Reamol (22. Juni 2018)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße für RahmenGrößen?



Grösse M (also die kleinste) bei 1.70m. Fühlt sich perfekt an.
In die Knie geht es im Wiegetritt schon mit offenem Dämpfer. Habe aber keinen Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen Bikes. Und da ich sowieso immer mind. 1h am Stück rauf fahren muss, blockier ich den Dämpfer eh immer.

In die Knie im Sinn von einbisschen einfedern, nicht Schmerzen im Knie


----------



## LuckZero (22. Juni 2018)

Guude,

momentan bin ich nur auf einem Last FF unterwegs. Meine alten Knochen sagen, es muss noch ein Fully her. Auf der Suche bin ich auf das Bird AM9 gestoßen. Wie ist das mit dem Hinterbau zu verstehen, wenn man nicht so schwer ist? Würde ein DVO Topaz T3 Air evtl. besser als ein RockShox Dämpfer arbeiten?

Gabel mit 160mm sollte ja auch ohne Problem möglich sein?

Gruß


----------



## bansaiman (22. Juni 2018)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> momentan bin ich nur auf einem Last FF unterwegs. Meine alten Knochen sagen, es muss noch ein Fully her. Auf der Suche bin ich auf das Bird AM9 gestoßen. Wie ist das mit dem Hinterbau zu verstehen, wenn man nicht so schwer ist? Würde ein DVO Topaz T3 Air evtl. besser als ein RockShox Dämpfer arbeiten?
> 
> ...



Der Dämpfer ist so oder so besser als der rs. Sehr konstant, mega ansprechverhalten, kannst ihn selber sehr leicht warten, da durch den bladder ein luftfreier Zusammenbau wesentlich leichter ist und der Dämpfung kolben ist schöner gearbeitet. Neben meinem custom air Dämpfer eines anderen Herstellers bisher der beste mittensupport, den ich bei Luft hatte.


----------



## bansaiman (22. Juni 2018)

[


Reamol schrieb:


> Grösse M (also die kleinste) bei 1.70m. Fühlt sich perfekt an.
> In die Knie geht es im Wiegetritt schon mit offenem Dämpfer. Habe aber keinen Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen Bikes. Und da ich sowieso immer mind. 1h am Stück rauf fahren muss, blockier ich den Dämpfer eh immer.
> 
> In die Knie im Sinn von einbisschen einfedern, nicht Schmerzen im Knie



Kommt denn hier jemand aus n I cht allzu großer Distanz zu Köln?Würde gerne mal probesitzen für M und ML


----------



## Reamol (22. Juni 2018)

bansaiman schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> Kommt denn hier jemand aus n I cht allzu großer Distanz zu Köln?Würde gerne mal probesitzen für M und ML



660km von Köln entfernt... Wenn du mal in den Schweizer Alpen Urlaub machst kannst du dich aber gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (22. Juni 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> 660km von Köln entfernt... Wenn du mal in den Schweizer Alpen Urlaub machst kannst du dich aber gerne melden.


 
Bist du denn eher ein sitzriese mit kurzen Beinen oder normale bzw lange Beine und welche Vorbaulänge fährst du?


----------



## Reamol (22. Juni 2018)

Was normal ist weiss ich nicht. Habe schrittlänge ca. 83cm wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Vorbau ist einer mit 40mm verbaut. Vom Sattelstützenauszug (Revive 160) ginge auch ML. Unter dem Vorbau habe ich jedoch nur 5mm Spacer, was dann glaub grad so keine Sattel/Lenkerüberhöhung ergibt. Taugt mir. Mit einem ganz kurzen Vorbau ginge sogar bereits ML denke ich, aber da es eh schon schön lang ist...

Das hast du gesehen:?


----------



## bansaiman (22. Juni 2018)

Klar, aber echte erf


Reamol schrieb:


> Was normal ist weiss ich nicht. Habe schrittlänge ca. 83cm wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Vorbau ist einer mit 40mm verbaut. Vom Sattelstützenauszug (Revive 160) ginge auch ML. Unter dem Vorbau habe ich jedoch nur 5mm Spacer, was dann glaub grad so keine Sattel/Lenkerüberhöhung ergibt. Taugt mir. Mit einem ganz kurzen Vorbau ginge sogar bereits ML denke ich, aber da es eh schon schön lang ist...
> 
> Das hast du gesehen:?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 744282



Klar, aber dachte Erfahrungen sind immer besser. Dann könnte ich ML nehmen, mit meinen kurzen Beinen und langem OK. Hab jetzt auch 440 sitzrohr mit 170mm one up und noch übrigem Auszug


----------



## LuckZero (22. Juni 2018)

Reach an dem Bike ist ja schon lang. Bin nur 174cm kurz (Schrittlänge ca. 81.5cm). ML Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau sollte passen?

Was kann man im Moment für Gabeln empfehlen, Preis/Leistung sollte stimmen


----------



## bansaiman (22. Juni 2018)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Reach an dem Bike ist ja schon lang. Bin nur 174cm kurz (Schrittlänge ca. 81.5cm). ML Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau sollte passen?
> 
> Was kann man im Moment für Gabeln empfehlen, Preis/Leistung sollte stimmen



Auf der eurobike kommt wahrscheinlich von manitou eine neue longtravel 29er.soweot ich von testfahrern weiß, wird die sicher hammer. Wenn nicht ein test einen Reinfall bestätigt, wird das meine neue Gabel. Manitou ist recht preiswert.
Ansonsten gebrauchte yari  die neue negativ feder für 47 Euro rein und fast Druckstufe. Dan. HSt ne super Gabel für wenig Geld.


----------



## LuckZero (22. Juni 2018)

Noch ne Frage. Wird der Aluhaufen wirklich in UK zusammengebraten? Das "Build in the UK" kann ich nicht glauben.


----------



## Reamol (22. Juni 2018)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage. Wird der Aluhaufen wirklich in UK zusammengebraten? Das "Build in the UK" kann ich nicht glauben.



Built heisst nicht welded. Sie sagen nirgens dass sie ihn im UK zusammenbrutzeln. Also nein.


----------



## LuckZero (22. Juni 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Built heisst nicht welded. Sie sagen nirgens dass sie ihn im UK zusammenbrutzeln. Also nein.


Schade...aber nach vielen Jahren Erfahrung (hoffe es werden noch mehr) mit Alteisen aus Sollihull ist es vielleicht gar nicht schlecht woanders braten zu lassen.

Projekt Bird LR9 läuft an


----------



## Reamol (25. Juni 2018)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Projekt Bird LR9 läuft an



LR9?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (25. Juni 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Built heisst nicht welded. Sie sagen nirgens dass sie ihn im UK zusammenbrutzeln. Also nein.


Was gegenteiliges wird aber auch nirgends erwähnt. Was soll "built in uk" denn sonst heißen?
Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren...


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juni 2018)

das die Kompletträder nicht fertig im Karton aus dem Container fallen, sondern nur die Rahmen und dann in UK zusammengebuilded werden.


----------



## Reamol (25. Juni 2018)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Was soll "built in uk" denn sonst heißen?



Aufgebaut, also montiert.

Ich meine einmal irgendswo im Pinkbike Forum gelesen zu haben dass Ben gesagt hat, dass sie in Asien zusammengebrutzelt werden. Aber ich habe es nicht mehr gefunden. Könnte mich auch irren. Sonst wäre aber wohl kaum ein Rahmenpreis von einem halben Nicolai möglich.

Qualitativ hat mein Rahmen keinerlei Macken. Also egal wer den gebraten hat, hat es im Griff.


----------



## mikefize (25. Juni 2018)

Die Rahmen sind aus Taiwan. Ich hatte Ben per Mail gefragt.


----------



## doctor worm (25. Juni 2018)

Alles klar! Mich stört es ja nicht das es in Taiwan hergestellt wurde, mich wundert allerdings, dass es da so unklar kommuniziert wird. Zumal meins dann nicht mal built in UK ist sondern built in Kreuzberg...


----------



## slash-sash (25. Juni 2018)

Naja, Alutech ist auch (nicht mehr) manufactured in Germany. 
Die Rahmen sind mittlerweile auch Asien. Kommuniziert wurde es damals auch nicht wirklich. Ich hatte damals noch einen der letzten von Jürgen geschweißten Fanes Rahmen. 
Find ich auch in keinster Weise schlimm. Warum auch. In Asien gibt es genug Firmen, die top Rahmen bruzzeln können. Schwingt halt immer nur das „Vorurteil“ der niedrigen Löhne mit. Wird wohl auch so sein, mag aber auch Firmen geben, die anständig zahlen. 
Demnach …!




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyDogCowboy (22. Juli 2018)

Hier mal mein Vogel in Größe XL und ein paar Eindrücke (vielleicht hilft es jemandem)

Für meine 193/194cm ist es für meinen Geschmack die perfekte Größe. L wäre mir! zu klein.
Ich habe nicht viel Erfahrung mit aktuellen Enduros. Aber bis vor 7 Jahren bin ich viel und regelmäßig einige Jahre Downhill gefahren und bin schon einige Bikes gefahren. Ich kann sagen niemals zuvor fuhr sich ein Rad so "geil". Vom Gefühl irgendwie besser bzw. "leichter" wie jedes dieser 26" DH Bikes von damals. Die Klettereigenschaften finde ich persönlich phänomenal. Am Gardasee 800hm+ am Stück klettern waren kein Problem. Der Hinterbau ist für meinen Geschmack ein Traum. Schön progressiv mit stets genug Reserve und trotzdem auf gewisse Weise (soweit mit Luftdämpfer möglich) "plüschig".

Gewicht: 14,8Kg
Systemgewicht fahrfertig mit Rucksack: ca 125Kg
Zugstufe Dämpfer: 2 bis 3 Klicks in Richtung langsam
Luftdruck hinten: 210PSI mit 3 Reducern (werde wohl wieder auf 2 wechseln)
Luftdruck vorne: 90PSI mit 4 Token

Ich habe ein ovales NONBoost 28Z Kettenblatt verbaut (also mit 6mm Offset statt 3mm ). Das ganze rückt die Kettenlinie 3mm weiter nach innen, was beim vielen Klettern auf den großen Ritzeln weniger Verschleiß bringt. Die Kettenstrebe lässt das zu (2mm Luft)

Mittlerweile mit Saint Bremsen und anderer Spacer/Vorbau Lösung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Lange Radstand von 130cm ist (m-)ein Traum. Man fliegt quasi oder fährt wie auf Schienen das ganze verblockte Zeug hinunter. Die Wendigkeit finde ich erstaunlicherweise keinesfalls suboptimal. Mit etwas Technik gelingt das alles genauso (nach dem dritten mal sowieso ganz automatisch).

Die Vorteile des langen Radstandes und der 29" Reifen möchte ich nie mehr missen!


(endlich ein passend großes) Traumfahrrad!


----------



## souldriver (25. Juli 2018)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Alles klar! Mich stört es ja nicht das es in Taiwan hergestellt wurde, mich wundert allerdings, dass es da so unklar kommuniziert wird. Zumal meins dann nicht mal built in UK ist sondern built in Kreuzberg...


In Berlin gekauft? Wo denn?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2018)

ne, so war das wohl nicht gemeint...



(@doctor worm wohnt in Berlin und hat den Rahmen bei Bird.bike im Netz gekauft und ihn dann zuhause in Berlin aufgebaut)


----------



## Lerry (6. August 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Mein Vogel wird wahrscheinlich so Mitte Mai fertig sein - ich wohne zwar in Muc, bin aber regelmäßig im Raum RT/TÜ. Falls eine Testfahrt in Größe L da für dich relevant wäre, könnte man das sicher arrangieren.
> 
> btw: Rahmen kommt morgen sagt UPS  Aufbauthread lege ich dann die Tage mal los.
> 
> Übrigens: Das Aeris AM9 scheint Enduro Bike of the Year bei MBUK zu sein. Edit: Top 3 angeblich... gewonnen hat ... Trommelwirbel ... Canyon



Bei mir steht auch der Kauf eines AM9 kurz bevor. Jedoch würde ich, bevor ich es bestelle gerne mal drauf sitzen. 
Würde jemand im Tausch gegen einen Kasten Bier oder eine Flasche Wein sein Bird für eine kleine Parkplatzrunde zu Verfügung stellen  ?
Wohne in München, würde aber auch etwas mit dem Auto fahren.

VG
Leo


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. August 2018)

Falls hier jemand auf der Suche nach einem AM9 ist: Ich werde meines wohl wieder verkaufen, ist mir insgesamt doch etwas zu viel Federweg (und auch minimal zu groß/lang) :/

 Größe M/L in grün mit Fox Float X2 oder RS Super Deluxe RC3.


----------



## Symion (30. August 2018)

@FastFabi93 
Kannst du was zu den zwei Dämpfern im Bird sagen (inkl. Fahrergewicht)? Überlege mit den Rahmen zu holen, die Komplettbikes sind nicht so das was ich gerne hätte. Mit stellt sie nun die Frage ob einer der Dämpfer gleich mit in den Warenkorb wandern sollte.


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. August 2018)

Symion schrieb:


> @FastFabi93
> Kannst du was zu den zwei Dämpfern im Bird sagen (inkl. Fahrergewicht)? Überlege mit den Rahmen zu holen, die Komplettbikes sind nicht so das was ich gerne hätte. Mit stellt sie nun die Frage ob einer der Dämpfer gleich mit in den Warenkorb wandern sollte.



Den Super Deluxe bin ich nur auf 2-3 Ausfahrten gefahren, zusätzlich noch mit dem falschen Tune (L/L) für mein Gewicht (70 kg nackig). Deswegen nur so viel: Sensibel ist er, die Druckstufen unterscheiden sich deutlich voneinander. Aber halt für mein Gewicht komplett Überdämpfer gewesen (bin Druck- und Zugstufe komplett offen gefahren). Bei schwereren Fahrerende sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Zum X2: Ebenfalls super sensibel, mit fünf Spacern schön progressiv, sodass man auch bei Landungen ins Flat noch Reserven hat. Und man kann sich halt immer mit genau einer Einstellung beschäftigen, was mich bei so "einfachen" Dämpfern immer stört.  Auch schön hitzestabil, bei einer Abfahrt mit 1000 Tm am Stück war keine Änderung der Dämpfung spürbar. Der Climbswitch ist auch deutlich spürbar, der Hinterbau wippt immer noch minimal und wird gleichzeitig unsensibler was kleine Schläge angeht. 
Außerdem hat man nicht das Problem eines falschen Tunes, weil der Einstellbereich beim X2 so groß ist. Würde ich jederzeit wieder einbauen. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen


----------



## bansaiman (3. September 2018)

Um eine genaue Vorstellung zu haben. 

Die Fahrer unter Euch, die um die 175cm groß sind und M/L fahren. Welche Vorbau Länge fährt ihr und sitzt ihr damit sehr gestreckt? 
Will nicht mit 177 und 40er Vorbau nachher gestreckt wie auf einem Rennrad sitzen und mir den Rücken kaputt machen. 

Klar 35 mm,den sattel nach vorne schieben und den riser nach hinten ausrichten geht auch noch aber zu knapp sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## Relentless (3. September 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand auf der Suche nach einem AM9 ist: Ich werde meines wohl wieder verkaufen, ist mir insgesamt doch etwas zu viel Federweg (und auch minimal zu groß/lang) :/
> 
> Größe M/L in grün mit Fox Float X2 oder RS Super Deluxe RC3.



Möchtest Du den Rahmen immer noch loswerden? Dann darfst Du dich gerne per PN bei mir melden


----------



## monsterlurchi (12. September 2018)

Ich habe meins nun auch so weit. Leider hat es nur für eine kurze Runde zum Einstellen gereicht. Fährt sich aber schon ganz angenehm. Der lange reach kommt gar nicht so extrem rüber wie es auf dem Papier scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (12. September 2018)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Ich habe meins nun auch so weit. Leider hat es nur für eine kurze Runde zum Einstellen gereicht. Fährt sich aber schon ganz angenehm. Der lange reach kommt gar nicht so extrem rüber wie es auf dem Papier scheint. Anhang anzeigen 772084 Anhang anzeigen 772085 Anhang anzeigen 772086




Körpergröße, Schrittlänge und RahmenGröße ?


----------



## monsterlurchi (12. September 2018)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Körpergröße, Schrittlänge und RahmenGröße ?



Zu Befehl! 188cm, 87cm, L


----------



## backinblack76 (12. September 2018)

ist gut geworden Alex. Ist das weiss oder silber?


----------



## monsterlurchi (12. September 2018)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> ist gut geworden Alex. Ist das weiss oder silber?



Danke! 
Das ist der raw Rahmen.


----------



## bansaiman (12. September 2018)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Zu Befehl! 188cm, 87cm, L



Sehr gut, Kamerad. Abtreten :-D
Danke


----------



## rzOne20 (28. September 2018)

Wie sind den die Gewichte der AM9 so im Schnitt. Interessieren würde mich M-L


----------



## mikefize (28. September 2018)

Meins liegt so bei ziemlich genau 14kg ohne Pedale in Größe L.


----------



## rzOne20 (28. September 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Meins liegt so bei ziemlich genau 14kg ohne Pedale in Größe L.


Hast du da auch wo den Aufbau präsentiert / dokumentiert? Würde es als Orientierung brauchen!

Danke


----------



## monsterlurchi (28. September 2018)

Ich bin mal so frei:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-bird-bird-bird-the-bird-is-the-word.869886/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (28. September 2018)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-bird-bird-bird-the-bird-is-the-word.869886/



Genau, seitdem hat sich nur die Bremse verändert: Statt der Hope habe ich jetzt eine MT7 dran, dürfte sich aber bzgl. Gewicht nicht viel geben.


----------



## slash-sash (28. September 2018)

Gib doch mal bitte nen Feedback zur Selva. Denn die interessiert mich brennend. 
Überlege nämlich, ob ich die Fox 36 Performance direkt im Neuzustand gleich verkaufe und mir ne Selva hole. Dürfte sich ja fast aufgehen. 




Sascha


----------



## mikefize (28. September 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Gib doch mal bitte nen Feedback zur Selva. Denn die interessiert mich brennend.
> Überlege nämlich, ob ich die Fox 36 Performance direkt im Neuzustand gleich verkaufe und mir ne Selva hole. Dürfte sich ja fast aufgehen.



Ich hab überhaupt keinen Grund zur Klage. Die Selva hat mich bisher nie im Stich gelassen und macht einen super Job. Man hat zahlreiche Einstellmöglichkeiten (ich fahre z.B. inzwischen den harten Druckstufentune) und ein großartiges Ansprechverhalten, gerade auch auf den ersten paar Millimetern des Federwegs.
Das einzige, woran ich mich gewöhnen musste ... die Geräuschkulisse ist beachtlich... schlürf, schlürf


----------



## rzOne20 (28. September 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Genau, seitdem hat sich nur die Bremse verändert: Statt der Hope habe ich jetzt eine MT7 dran, dürfte sich aber bzgl. Gewicht nicht viel geben.



Dh ein Bird mit ordentlichen Reifen ( DD, SG, ...) inkl Pedale wird wohl kaum unter bzw im Bereich von 13,5 kg machbar sein?


----------



## mikefize (28. September 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Dh ein Bird mit ordentlichen Reifen ( DD, SG, ...) inkl Pedale wird wohl kaum unter bzw im Bereich von 13,5 kg machbar sein?



Naja, es kommt auf die restlichen Komponenten an. Mein Fahrwerk ist mit dem X2 und der Selva ja auch nicht das leichteste. Lenker gehen auch nochmal paar Gramm. Aber 13,5 wird mit robusten Reifen schwierig. Rahmen liegt halt so bei ~3,2kg ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## JDEM (28. September 2018)

14,5kg finde ich nen angenehmes Gewicht - 2 Kilo leichter als nen Meta29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (28. September 2018)

Bin aktuell bei China Kofferwaage 13.2 Kilo. Ich tippe aber auch auf eher mal 13.5.


----------



## bansaiman (29. September 2018)

Wie ist eurer Erfahrung nach bei mehrfachem allwetter Gebrauch die Woche, sowie regelmasug auch mal ordentlichen Strecken mit alpinem Charakter die Haltbarkeit der Lager?
Sehen so klein aus und ich will nicht alle 9 Monate die Lager wechseln


----------



## bansaiman (29. September 2018)

Wife 90 Kilo und ein Kollege 110,da ist die Frage doch schon von Bedeutung


----------



## monsterlurchi (30. September 2018)

War heute das erste Mal kurz im Park mit dem Vogel. Was mir auf den hometrails nur bedingt aufgefallen ist, war im Park super nervig. An alle Bird Fahrer, klappern bei euch die Züge auch so extrem und wenn ja, was habt ihr dagegen getan?


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. September 2018)

Was soll da klappern, ist doch alles außen verlegt ?


----------



## monsterlurchi (30. September 2018)

Erster Eindruck waren die Züge.
Ich bin wirklich am suchen. Vielleicht ist es auch die Leitung der revive im Sitzrohr.

Vielleicht mal alle clips durch Kabelbinder ersetzen. Dann sollten die Züge weniger Spiel haben.


----------



## mikefize (1. Oktober 2018)

Hab meine Züge von Anfang an mit Kabelbindern festgemacht. Hatte nie Probleme mit Klappern


----------



## monsterlurchi (2. Oktober 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Hab meine Züge von Anfang an mit Kabelbindern festgemacht. Hatte nie Probleme mit Klappern


Das ist auch keine Leitung. Das ist eine der Dämpferbuchsen. Einer der Bolzen ist ein klein wenig zu dünn und die Buchse zu weit. Alles in allem nicht so viel, könnte aber zu den Geräuschen führen. Kontakt zu bird ist in jedem Fall das beste was ich bisher erlebt habe, Reaktionszeiten sind wirklich grandios. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir das gelöst bekommen.


----------



## ryder71 (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich möchte mir auch ein AERIS in L oder XL aufbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang das Steuerrohr beim L-Rahmen ist (wegen der erforderlichen Schaftlänge der Federgabel)?


----------



## Asko (4. Oktober 2018)

Hier gibts eine Geotabelle: https://www.bird.bike/frame-data-sheets/

Das L hat ein 110mm Steuerrohr, das XL 120mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryder71 (4. Oktober 2018)

Danke! Jetzt weiß ich, wofür die Abkürzung HT steht.


----------



## Tchalee (5. Oktober 2018)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> War heute das erste Mal kurz im Park mit dem Vogel. Was mir auf den hometrails nur bedingt aufgefallen ist, war im Park super nervig. An alle Bird Fahrer, klappern bei euch die Züge auch so extrem und wenn ja, was habt ihr dagegen getan?



Also ich habs ganz assi mit Klebeband nochmal nach fixiert. Für einen Notfall hab ich so auch immer was dabei. Hab aber auch alle halterungen durch einen Kabelbinder ersetzt.... war nicht so erfolgreich. 

Viel mehr stört mich das ich meinen Flaschenhalter via Topeak adapter nach unten versetzen musste weil sonst nichts rein gepasst hat dank Dämpfer ... daran hab ich halt echt nicht gedacht beim kauf ^^ 
Und finde einen Flaschenhalter zwar hässlich aber geschickt


----------



## Rider005 (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin Interessiert an einem Bird Aeris am9, weil es von der Geometrie und vom Federweg mich anspricht. Aktuell fahr ich ein Banshee Prime BJ.2016  XL und ich hätte gern mehr Federweg, darum hätte ich mir ein Aeris AM9 gedacht.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit Rahmen/Lager und kann der Hinterbau mit einem Banshee mithalten?


----------



## Reamol (8. Oktober 2018)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wie ist eurer Erfahrung nach bei mehrfachem allwetter Gebrauch die Woche, sowie regelmasug auch mal ordentlichen Strecken mit alpinem Charakter die Haltbarkeit der Lager?
> Sehen so klein aus und ich will nicht alle 9 Monate die Lager wechseln





Rider005 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit Rahmen/Lager und kann der Hinterbau mit einem Banshee mithalten?



Meins fahr ich seit ende April recht oft, auch bei regen, aber schon lieber wenn von oben kein Wasser kommt. Bis jetzt fühlen sich die Lager noch wie am ersten Tag an, aber dort wo der Aussenring der Lager ein wenig vor steht, sieht man dass sie zu rosten beginnen. Dürfen also schon nicht die höchste Qualität sein. ich denke im Frühling (also nach einem Jahr) spendier ich dem AM9 neue Lager.


----------



## monsterlurchi (12. Oktober 2018)

Das klappern war am Ende dann doch der Dämpfer. Daher nun was anderes drin. Der super deluxe war wirklich gut und mMn auch optisch besser zum Rahmen gepasst aber ich denke man bekommt den x2 auch so hin, dass er gut im bird funktioniert


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Oktober 2018)

Rider005 schrieb:


> Ich bin Interessiert an einem Bird Aeris am9, weil es von der Geometrie und vom Federweg mich anspricht. Aktuell fahr ich ein Banshee Prime BJ.2016  XL und ich hätte gern mehr Federweg, darum hätte ich mir ein Aeris AM9 gedacht.
> 
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit Rahmen/Lager und kann der Hinterbau mit einem Banshee mithalten?


Frag mal @f00f,  der fährt beide!


----------



## Tchalee (12. Oktober 2018)

Servus. Hab ne kurze frage. Mein Rad vorne macht komische geäusche.






Wollte nur kurz fragen ob das normal ist bei einem dtswiss laufrad/hub. Oder ob ich dringend danach schauen muss.
Es passiert vorallem wenn ich über stock und stein fahre und das Rad kurzzeitig bodenkontakt verliert.

Schonmal danke falls wer was weiß.


----------



## Rider005 (15. Oktober 2018)

@PORTEX77 und @Reamol vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. 
Wenn ein XL Rahmen wieder Verfügbar ist werd ich wahrscheinlich zuschlagen.


----------



## JohnnyRider (16. Oktober 2018)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Servus. Hab ne kurze frage. Mein Rad vorne macht komische geäusche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist vollkommen normal, dass diese "Kappen" lose sind, allerdings sollte das beim Fahren keine Geräusche verursachen, da sie durch die Achse gespannt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider005 (16. November 2018)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch einen Rahmen bestellt und bin am Überlegen welche Gabel ich verbauen soll. Mit einem Normalen Offset 51 oder mit einem geringeren Offset . Was für Gabeln fahrt‘s ihr in euren Birds?


----------



## LuckZero (16. November 2018)

Rider005 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt auch einen Rahmen bestellt und bin am Überlegen welche Gabel ich verbauen soll. Mit einem Normalen Offset 51 oder mit einem geringeren Offset . Was für Gabeln fahrt‘s ihr in euren Birds?



Schau mal in dem Forum von Pinkbike. Dort gibts Infos zu weniger Offset im Aeris. Wenn meine englische Dauerbaustelle wieder läuft werde ich endlich nen Rahmen bestellen. Aber eins nach dem anderen


----------



## bansaiman (17. November 2018)

Rider005 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt auch einen Rahmen bestellt und bin am Überlegen welche Gabel ich verbauen soll. Mit einem Normalen Offset 51 oder mit einem geringeren Offset . Was für Gabeln fahrt‘s ihr in euren Birds?




Der geringere offset sollte sich genauso auswirken wie bei jedem anderen langen Rad mit dem new school mini offset. Also definitiv nicht nachteilig.

PS herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## bansaiman (17. November 2018)

Ich übrigens gerade auch. Rahmen befindet sich im Lackierprozess 
Ich bin schon weiter als die Grundierung....
Als Dämpfer kommt wahrscheinlich ein vector coil hlr und als Gabel wahrscheinlich eine auf 29umgebaute metric hlr mit symion tuning. Dann hab ich als Nebeneffekt auch nen modernen sbg offset weil 27.5er Gabelkrone


----------



## Tobi1409 (17. November 2018)

Laut Aussage von Bird definitiv ein kurzes Offset einbauen....macht ja auch Sinn...gibt es eventuell Jemanden der ein XL fährt und davon ein Foto reinstellen könnte??


----------



## Sebb85 (17. November 2018)

servus, ich habe in Erinnerung, dass der Hinterbau bei leichten Fahrern nicht gut funktioniert.
Was ist da dran? Kann das mit einem anderen Dämpfer-tune behoben werden?

Ich wiege 70/75kg und das bird wäre schon ein Wunschkandidat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (17. November 2018)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde dies in dem einen Test nur in Verbindung mit dem RS Super deluxe bemängelt.


----------



## bansaiman (17. November 2018)

Sebb85 schrieb:


> servus, ich habe in Erinnerung, dass der Hinterbau bei leichten Fahrern nicht gut funktioniert.
> Was ist da dran? Kann das mit einem anderen Dämpfer-tune behoben werden?
> 
> Ich wiege 70/75kg und das bird wäre schon ein Wunschkandidat...




Klaro, das muss ein wirklich schlechter Hinterbau sein, wenn er tatsächlich so gequchstabhangig wäre. Nee, rs Dämpfer waren schon immer bekannt dafür überdämpft zu sein und wenn man die Tests zu dem am145 liest, wird das auch explizit bestätigt. Also liegt nur am dämpfer. Weil leichter Fahrer heißt, weniger Druck auf der feder, heißt der Dämpfer hat weniger Kraft mit dem Rebound wieder im die pushen zu kommen und dann wirkt das Ding träge und versäuft im Federweg.
Daher, anderer Dämpfer tune, von jemandem ein customshimming machen lassen, ist ja der tune nur präziser, oder nen damofer mit großem verstellbereich. 
Wenn man das Rad nicht in ein paar Monaten verkauft bin ich immer für custom tune.  Holst du das meiste aus dem Dämpfer raus und ist meist die günstigste Variante, wenn man den Dämpfer schon hat


----------



## Sebb85 (17. November 2018)

Also ich hab mir jetzt hier mal alles durchgelesen. Scheint ja mit dem Fox out of the box zu passen. Bei bird gibt es die Fox Dämpfer auch als light tune zu bestellen. Ist halt auch gleich ein anderer Preis.

Wenn noch ein leichter Fahrer Infos zu einem angepassten RockShox hat, immer raus damit!


----------



## bansaiman (17. November 2018)

Sebb85 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt hier mal alles durchgelesen. Scheint ja mit dem Fox out of the box zu passen. Bei bird gibt es die Fox Dämpfer auch als light tune zu bestellen. Ist halt auch gleich ein anderer Preis.
> 
> Wenn noch ein leichter Fahrer Infos zu einem angepassten RockShox hat, immer raus damit!



Ist ja auch due falsche Variante. Guten gebrauchten nehmen und beim forums tuner für 60 Euro custom machen lassen und fertig ist die Wurst


----------



## Reamol (18. November 2018)

Sebb85 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt hier mal alles durchgelesen. Scheint ja mit dem Fox out of the box zu passen. Bei bird gibt es die Fox Dämpfer auch als light tune zu bestellen. Ist halt auch gleich ein anderer Preis.
> 
> Wenn noch ein leichter Fahrer Infos zu einem angepassten RockShox hat, immer raus damit!



Bin nackig 60kg, und hab es ursprünglich mit deluxe bestellt, in der Hoffnung dass ich eine normale Flasche reinkriege. Daraus wurde nichts, musste basteln dass ich eine kleine rein krieg. Fahrbar war es mit dem Rockshox auf jeden Fall. Jedoch hatte ich den Rebound immer auf ganz schnell, und bei sehr schnellen Schlägen bildete ich mir ein, dass er immer noch merklich verhärtet. Dann hab ich mir einen occasion ab Neubike DPX2 gekauft, und es war bereits besser. Nur hatte ich dann nicht mehr eine so gute Federwegsausnutzung. Trotzdem war es besser. Mein nächster schritt kommt im Frühling, Dämferservice und einen Light-tune. War letzte Woche im gespräch mit Ben, er empfahl mir auch den Tune machen zu lassen. Dann sollte Ausnutzung und feel passen.(Ach ja, mehr platz um den Bidon habe ich jetzt auch noch, trotz Ausgleichsgefäss.)

EDIT: wenn ich mich nicht täusche war es beim Rockshox schon der leichteste Tune



bansaiman schrieb:


> und beim forums tuner für 60 Euro custom



?

Weiss nämlich noch nicht wo ich den DPX2 hinschicken soll... Kenne keine Adresse hier in der Schweiz.


----------



## bansaiman (19. November 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Bin nackig 60kg, und hab es ursprünglich mit deluxe bestellt, in der Hoffnung dass ich eine normale Flasche reinkriege. Daraus wurde nichts, musste basteln dass ich eine kleine rein krieg. Fahrbar war es mit dem Rockshox auf jeden Fall. Jedoch hatte ich den Rebound immer auf ganz schnell, und bei sehr schnellen Schlägen bildete ich mir ein, dass er immer noch merklich verhärtet. Dann hab ich mir einen occasion ab Neubike DPX2 gekauft, und es war bereits besser. Nur hatte ich dann nicht mehr eine so gute Federwegsausnutzung. Trotzdem war es besser. Mein nächster schritt kommt im Frühling, Dämferservice und einen Light-tune. War letzte Woche im gespräch mit Ben, er empfahl mir auch den Tune machen zu lassen. Dann sollte Ausnutzung und feel passen.(Ach ja, mehr platz um den Bidon habe ich jetzt auch noch, trotz Ausgleichsgefäss.)
> 
> EDIT: wenn ich mich nicht täusche war es beim Rockshox schon der leichteste Tune
> 
> ...




User symion macht dir preiswert ne individuelle Anpassung auf radmodell, dein Gewicht und Fahrstil


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. November 2018)

ich werf das einfach mal hier rein, vielleicht liest ja der eine oder andere Aeris MK1/1.5 Besitzer auch hier mit 

https://www.bird.bike/aeris-mk1-mk1...CFjbyTpB6P0C5V81x6O_Bqtg3HUd7y734ntWjRn8Yl8FE



> So for a limited time only, we will be offering:
> 
> 
> 25% off when you trade-in you old Mk1 or Mk1.5 Aeris frame (no matter what the condition) for a new frame and shock;
> ...



klingt an sich schon schick, aber mit dem Wechsel auf Boost + Metric dann nicht mehr soooo attraktiv: zumindest meinen CCDB inline Coil als Metric genauso günstig zu bekommen dürfte schwierig werden


----------



## mikefize (19. November 2018)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> zumindest meinen CCDB inline Coil als Metric genauso günstig zu bekommen dürfte schwierig werden



Den gibt's in der Größe vom AM9 leider überhaupt nicht :-( Sonst hätte ich ihn bei mir verbaut...

Edit: geht's ja gar nicht um's AM9. Einfach mein Geschreibsel ignorieren. Es ist noch früh. Und Montag.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. November 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Den gibt's in der Größe vom AM9 leider überhaupt nicht :-( Sonst hätte ich ihn bei mir verbaut...
> 
> Edit: geht's ja gar nicht um's AM9. Einfach mein Geschreibsel ignorieren. Es ist noch früh. Und Montag.



doch, schon auch  Ich hab in meinem MK1.5 einen CCDB inline coil als 216x63, wenn ich das Angebot dort in Anspruch nehmen wollen würde und mir z.B. ein AM9 kaufen würde, dann wäre die Option auf den CCDB komplett raus, weil den gibt's wie du schon sagst nicht in Metric in den Abmessungen. 
(auch für ein Aeris 145LT, dasselbe Elend mit dem Dämpfer + neues Hinterrad weil kein Boost-Adapter für meinen Actionsports LRS)


----------



## Sebb85 (19. November 2018)

Ich habe Bird angeschrieben bezüglich der "Dämpferproblematik" bei leichten Fahrern, ich habe speziell für mein Gewicht 70-75kg nachgefragt. Ben hat mir wie folgt geantwortet:

"I think most of the comments are based on the 2018 shock - the 2019 RCT is much less damped and runs a wider range of adjustment, so it would be fine for your weight if that is the shock you choose"

Sollte also funktionieren und wenn nicht geht der Dämpfer zum tuner. MST hat auch was schönes für die superdeluxe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (19. November 2018)

Sebb85 schrieb:


> Ich habe Bird angeschrieben bezüglich der "Dämpferproblematik" bei leichten Fahrern, ich habe speziell für mein Gewicht 70-75kg nachgefragt. Ben hat mir wie folgt geantwortet:
> 
> "I think most of the comments are based on the 2018 shock - the 2019 RCT is much less damped and runs a wider range of adjustment, so it would be fine for your weight if that is the shock you choose"
> 
> Sollte also funktionieren und wenn nicht geht der Dämpfer zum tuner. MST hat auch was schönes für die superdeluxe....



Wichtig bei mst.... Zumindest bei der Kartusche kommt bei fahrradfahrwerk ein Standard stack für alle anstatt individuell. Da würde ich vorher genau nachfragen. Sonst alternativ FAST Suspension fragen,ob die ein tuning für den Dämpfer anbieten. Die sind mst ebenbürtig aber passen I. D. R. Den stack für dich an


----------



## Rider005 (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab jetzt mein Bird fertig aufgebaut.


----------



## ryder71 (9. Dezember 2018)

Rider005 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mein Bird fertig aufgebaut.


Freu mich schon auf meins - gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## Rider005 (2. Januar 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Schutz für das Unterrohr. Kann mir jemand einen Unterrohrschutz empfehlen?


----------



## mikefize (3. Januar 2019)

Hast du es geschafft ne Delle reinzumachen? Mein Unterrohr hat dieses Jahr in Finale einige richtig fiese Steine abbekommen und mit einem lauten DING quittiert. Bis auf ein paar kleine Kratzer konnte ich aber nix entdecken. Also klar, sicher ist sicher ... aber ich glaube, da ist schon genügend Material vorhanden.


----------



## monsterlurchi (3. Januar 2019)

wenn es ein lackierter Rahmen ist, kann ich es nachvollziehen das da was dran soll. Das sieht schnell unschön aus. Da es aber auch ein raw ist, würde ich mir da keinen Kopf drum machen.


----------



## Vogward (5. Januar 2019)

Moin,

ich schwanke zur Zeit zwischen L und XL bei 190cm und SL 90cm.
Nachdem ich mir die 11 Seiten durchgelesen habe stehe ich wirklich genau zwischen den Größen. Beispielhaft gingen @monsterlurchi auf L und @SkyDogCowboy auf XL, wobei ich größentechnisch genau zwischen den beiden bin.  Ich werde das Bird vor allem bei Events wie der Trailtrophy und in den tschechischen Bikeparks/Trailparks bewegen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir mit ein bisschen aktuellem Feedback zu euren Größen weiterhelfen. 

P.S.: Ich beziehe mich ausdrücklich auf Körperlänge und Schrittlänge bei meinem Vergleich weiter oben


----------



## monsterlurchi (5. Januar 2019)

Wäre sehr interessant zu wissen was du jetzt fährst bzw. was ersetzt werden soll.

Ich bin mit dem L sehr zufrieden, länger sollte es für mich mit nem 45er Vorbau  nicht sein und ich bin froh auf die Empfehlung von Bird gehört zu haben.

2cm sind 2cm und evtl. sind das genau die 2cm die dich für das xl qualifizieren.

Allerdings denke ich, dass bei 190cm das L immer noch passt. Speziell für bikepark und Co.


----------



## Vogward (6. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Info.
Fahre noch ein Commencal meta HT in 26" und ein Transalp Signature in 26" (Reach 468 mit 50mm Vorbau). 
Das Signature muss weg. Ich habe im Sommer einige 29er getestet (Nicolai, Commencal, YT) und fühlte mich auf auf diesen wohler. Ich tendiere nun eher zu L nach Vergleich mit den Geometrien der Leihräder.
Ansonsten kommt eben ein 55-60mm Vorbau ran. 
Habt ihr eine 150 oder 160er Gabel verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (6. Januar 2019)

150, wobei ich mir überlege auf 160 zu gehen.


----------



## mikefize (6. Januar 2019)

Vogward schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Fahre noch ein Commencal meta HT in 26" und ein Transalp Signature in 26" (Reach 468 mit 50mm Vorbau).
> Das Signature muss weg. Ich habe im Sommer einige 29er getestet (Nicolai, Commencal, YT) und fühlte mich auf auf diesen wohler. Ich tendiere nun eher zu L nach Vergleich mit den Geometrien der Leihräder.
> Ansonsten kommt eben ein 55-60mm Vorbau ran.
> Habt ihr eine 150 oder 160er Gabel verbaut?



Ich fahre mit 1,88 / 85 (also langer Oberkörper) ein AM9 in L und 40mm Vorbau und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Größe. Ist auch so schon ein ganz schön großes Bike - das XL sehe ich wirklich erst ab 2m Körpergröße oder speziellen Vorlieben.

Habe eine Selva mit 160mm verbaut, die gut mit dem Rad harmoniert.

Nachdem mein X2 jetzt übrigens zum zweiten Mal innerhalb einer Saison undicht ist, werde ich auf einen anderen Dämpfer wechseln, hab keine Lust mehr auf das Theater. Fährt jemand einen DVO Topaz im AM9?


----------



## Rider005 (6. Januar 2019)

Ich bin 198 und fahre eine XL Rahmen mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Den Rahmen fahr ich mit einer 150 Gabel mit einem 35mm Vorbau.


----------



## Symion (7. Januar 2019)

Beim Bird ist immer zu bedenken das aufgrund des steilen Sitzwinkels das Oberrohr - ETT - im Verhältnis zum Reach kurz ist.
Man sollte sich daher nicht nur vom Reach leiten lassen, sonst ist die Sitzposition bescheiden.
Mit 1,94m habe ich auf einem XL gesessen und fand es schon sehr aufrecht.


----------



## mikefize (7. Januar 2019)

So kurz finde ich das Oberrohr aber ehrlich gesagt nicht. Mit 655mm in L ist man auf dem Niveau von den meisten anderen Rädern in XL (wenn überhaupt). Das Madonna ist z.B. deutlich kürzer, genau so wie das Transition Sentinel. Selbst das neue Nicolai G1 hat ein kürzeres OR. Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle kein Rad gefunden mit einem längeren Oberrohr als beim AM9.

Aber jetzt, wenn ich dich hier sowieso schon im Gespräch habe @Symion  Hast du spontan einen Tipp bzgl. Dämpfer für das AM9? Der X2 nervt mich wie gesagt und ich bin derzeit am Überlegen was stattdessen reinkommt. Bin auch für exotische Lösungen offen.


----------



## monsterlurchi (7. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte vor dem X2 den Super Deluxe RCT drin. Ich fand den vom Feedback her definierter als den X2. 
Zur Saison werde ich wohl wieder wechseln. Aktuell ist eh Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (7. Januar 2019)

Mit dem X2 hat man halt extremes Sofa-Feeling. Man bekommt ihn durch die Einstellungen zwar etwas lebendiger, aber generell hast du schon recht... Obwohl ich von der Performance her schon zufrieden war. Bin selbst noch unentschlossen, was ich lieber möchte. Vielleicht geb ich dem Super Deluxe einfach ne Chance. DPX2 wäre sicherlich auch eine Option, ist mir im Aftermarket aber zu teuer... oder eben Exoten wie Topaz, TriAir oder der neue DT.


----------



## Vogward (7. Januar 2019)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch 
Der Rahmen in RAW, wie sieht das Alu nach einer Saison aus? Fängt es schnell an zu "blühen"?


----------



## monsterlurchi (7. Januar 2019)

Bei mir fährt das bird immer im Wechsel mit nem last FFWD. Daher sind da erst knappe 1000km drauf. Bisher ist nichts zu sehen und wenn kann man da sicher mit nem Schleifvlies vieles wieder entfernen.


----------



## Dusius (9. Januar 2019)

Hmmm, 

Schaue auch gerade nach was neuem und das Aeris AM9 ist ja wirklich nicht so verkehrt  
Ich bin 192cm lang und derzeit auf einem Commencal Meta AM v4.2 unterwegs in Größe XL. Jetzt ist das Bird in L ja ca. vergleichbar mit dem Commencal in XL (wenn man auf die Maße schaut und ich mich nicht verguckt habe). Also überlege ich ein L zu kaufen.

Wie ist das denn mit der 160mm Gabel? freigegeben ist es ja nicht von Bird (wurde mir per Mail gesagt) aber was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## mikefize (9. Januar 2019)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Schaue auch gerade nach was neuem und das Aeris AM9 ist ja wirklich nicht so verkehrt
> Ich bin 192cm lang und derzeit auf einem Commencal Meta AM v4.2 unterwegs in Größe XL. Jetzt ist das Bird in L ja ca. vergleichbar mit dem Commencal in XL (wenn man auf die Maße schaut und ich mich nicht verguckt habe). Also überlege ich ein L zu kaufen.
> ...



Zum Federweg: Ganz ehrlich? In dem Bereich finde ich 10mm hin oder her komplett vernachlässigbar. Einbauhöhe, Sag usw. beeinflussen den effektiven Federweg und die resultierende Geometrie ja sowieso noch zusätzlich. Ich fahr die Selva nur auf 160 weil ich bisher ehrlich gesagt zu faul zum Traveln war.

Größe: Wenn dir das Meta in der Größe taugt, wäre das Bird in L die richtige Wahl. Laut deren Größentabelle wäre aber auch XL was für dich. Wie gesagt, ich find's dann irgendwann schon sehr lang.


----------



## LuckZero (9. Januar 2019)

ca. 10mm Unterschied (Achse-Krone) hast du schon wenn du Verschiedene 150er Gabeln vergleichst. Also egal. Habe hier auch die Selva 160 für den Bock liegen.


----------



## Reamol (10. Januar 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Hast du es geschafft ne Delle reinzumachen? Mein Unterrohr hat dieses Jahr in Finale einige richtig fiese Steine abbekommen und mit einem lauten DING quittiert. Bis auf ein paar kleine Kratzer konnte ich aber nix entdecken. Also klar, sicher ist sicher ... aber ich glaube, da ist schon genügend Material vorhanden.



Meins hat auch viele grosse Steine abgekriegt, und hab es tatsächlich geschafft, eine kleine Delle rein zu bekommen. Das Rohr ist ja leicht "eckig" im Querschnitt, und gerade im Eck hat es eine kleine Delle bekommen. Aber da mache ich mir wirklich keine Gedanken, die Rohre klingen recht dick, wenn ich es mit meinem alten, sehr leichten Alu Rahmen vergleiche.


----------



## Reamol (10. Januar 2019)

Doppelpost, da ich dachte es sei wiedereinmal Zeit für ein Bild, und ich es im Editor nicht einfügen konnte.


----------



## bansaiman (13. Januar 2019)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Sram gx eagle kurbel bb 30,kettenblatt natürlich 3mm offset, 32 t  rund, bsa Tretlager e13. ... 

Obwohl ich unter der rechten Tretlager Schale 2 spacer habe, berührt das kettenblatt die kettenstrebe und kann sich n I cht frei drehen. Das kann bei der spec doch eigentlich nicht sein. Hat jemand eine Idee zur Lösung? 

Bzw bitte postet doch ein paar bilder von eurem Tretlager Bereich mit installierter kurbel von unten betrachtet. Das wäre toll, vllt findet sich dann die Lösung


----------



## JDEM (13. Januar 2019)

Das Problem liegt wohl an der BB30 Kurbel, die dürfte, wie fast immer, eine zu kurze Achse haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (13. Januar 2019)

Nope hat sie nicht. Und genau betrachtet is das mit der Achse auch schnurz. Du musst ja nur schauen, wie weit entfernt vom Tretlager euch das Kb am Tretlager aufliegt, wie der Durchmesser und der offset Richtung Rahmen ist. Die Summe dieser Faktoren ergibt ja den effektiven Abstand. Wäre meine Achse zu kurz, hätte ich ganz einfach das Problem, das nicht genug rausstünde trotz nur 1 spacer und ich die kurbel nicht befestigen könnte  Außerdem fahren in der fb Gruppe bird cycleworks owners auch einige mit bb30 boost Achse


----------



## bansaiman (13. Januar 2019)

Wie gesagt, schickthier mal bitte fotos und schreibt Kb größe und offset dazu


----------



## JDEM (13. Januar 2019)

Da bin ich raus. Dein Geschreibsel kann man eh nicht vernünftig lesen...


----------



## mikefize (13. Januar 2019)

Ich finds auch gelinde gesagt etwas respektlos, wenn man sich nicht einmal die Zeit nimmt, die eigenen Beiträge nochmals zu lesen aber von anderen verlangt, sich die Zeit zu nehmen um zu helfen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2019)

War "den Hersteller kontaktieren und um Lösungsvorschläge bitten" schon?! Uuuh, bald kommt hoffentlich kein harter Brexit, sonst wird es lustig mit Reklamationen und Zoll. :-/


----------



## bansaiman (13. Januar 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Da bin ich raus. Dein Geschreibsel kann man eh nicht vernünftig lesen...



Entschuldige, meine schreibkorrektur ist der horror und reagiert auch nicht immer wie ich sie anweise. Den langen Eintrag hab ich nun korrigiert. 

Ich hab jetzt schon viel herumprobiert.
Daher würden mir einfach Bilder von Leuten, bei denen es offensichtlich funktioniert am meisten helfen, um den Unterschied und Fehler zu finden


----------



## bansaiman (13. Januar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> War "den Hersteller kontaktieren und um Lösungsvorschläge bitten" schon?! Uuuh, bald kommt hoffentlich kein harter Brexit, sonst wird es lustig mit Reklamationen und Zoll. :-/



Naja, da jemand anderes den Rahmen schon in Betrieb hatte, wird es hoffentlich keine fehlkonstruierte kettenstrebe sein


----------



## mikefize (13. Januar 2019)

Ich knipse nachher mal was. Aber hab halt keine BB30 Kurbel.


----------



## bansaiman (13. Januar 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich knipse nachher mal was. Aber hab halt keine BB30 Kurbel.



Das ist nicht schlimm, ich muss ja praktisch nur wissen, welcher Abstand vom kettenblatt zum Rahmen gegeben sein muss und sehen, was ich vllt falsch mache. Bzw was bei mir nicht passt. Dann werde ich gucken, wie ich das bei mir manage.

Mann mann, meine Gabel bekomme ich komplett gewartet, aber mit ner kurbel hab Ich Probleme :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (13. Januar 2019)

Mir fällt grad ein, dass ein BB30 Kettenblatt übrigens 0mm Offset hat. Vll reichen die 3mm schon um sauber an der Kettenstrebe vorbeizukommen.


----------



## Reamol (13. Januar 2019)

Vom inneren Kettenblattrand zur flucht des Tretlagergehäuses sind es bei mir 13mm (Normale GX eagle mit 30T boost Kettenblatt)
Wie man im zweiten Bild sieht, ist es ganz schön knapp bei der Kettenstrebe. Beim 32T war es zeimlich gleich.


----------



## bansaiman (13. Januar 2019)

Hmmm, danke schonmal. Jetzt bin ich mir nur gerade unsicher.... Der offset versetzt die Zähne nach innen Richtung Tretlager oder umgekehrt? Bin langsam verwirrt


----------



## JDEM (13. Januar 2019)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hmmm, danke schonmal. Jetzt bin ich mir nur gerade unsicher.... Der offset versetzt die Zähne nach innen Richtung Tretlager oder umgekehrt? Bin langsam verwirrt



ja, ist immer die Versetzung der Zähne nach innen mit gemeint.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2019)

Bei Superstar Components z.B. haben die Boost Kettenblätter 0mm Offset und die normalen 3mm Offset.


----------



## bansaiman (13. Januar 2019)

Hehe, so wie das gerade bei mir aussieht, hätte ich wohl am liebsten 0 offset. Will, dass das bei der nächsten Bestellung passt. 
Zwar hat mein Kb, ich hatte mich vertan, tatsächlich 6mm,ABER ich habe dafür auch schon experimentell 2 spacer auf der Kb seite drunter gepackt. Echt merkwürdig. Vllt nehme ich direkt 0mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2019)

Das SSC ist super (ich habe das oval boost) würde es wieder bestellen, Preis 30 Pfund top und ab und wann gibts 20%.


----------



## bansaiman (14. Januar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das SSC ist super (ich habe das oval boost) würde es wieder bestellen, Preis 30 Pfund top und ab und wann gibts 20%.



Ja, bin am überlegen. Nur eigentlich geht eben nicht über das stahl sram Kb. 13 Euro und als Stahl wahrscheinlich seeeeehr langlebig. Fahre eben auch viel im Schlamm. Erst Samstag ne 1200 hm regentour gemacht. 
Wie haltbar ist denn deiner Erfahrung nach das ssc Kb im Vergleich zum alu sram Kb?


----------



## m4k1 (22. Januar 2019)

falls wer einen am9 rahmen in L loswerden will bitte melden


----------



## wesso1983 (29. Januar 2019)

Gibt es hier jemanden in NRW, der ein Bird Aeris AM9 in XL fährt? Würde gerne einmal eins Probe fahren und komme aus Münster (westf.)


----------



## ryder71 (8. Februar 2019)

Fährt sich echt gut - vor allem auch bergauf. Mit 28-11/46 auch alpentauglich. Abwärts noch nicht wirklich Gas gegeben (noch zu viel Schnee in Tirol) .


----------



## LuckZero (9. Februar 2019)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 824096 Anhang anzeigen 824097Fährt sich echt gut - vor allem auch bergauf. Mit 28-11/46 auch alpentauglich. Abwärts noch nicht wirklich Gas gegeben (noch zu viel Schnee in Tirol) .



Vielleicht können wir ja mal die Vögel in Tirol zusammen fliegen lassen


----------



## m4k1 (9. Februar 2019)

ich hab mir auch eins bestellt....ich bin gespannt!


----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2019)

Endlich, endlich ist mein Vogel, oder Drachen, auch fertig


----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2019)

Die Vorbereitung


----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2019)

Nächster Schritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2019)

Forgeschrittene Lackierung


----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2019)

Und schön glänzend fertig ist die Schlange


----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2019)




----------



## slash-sash (20. Februar 2019)

Coole Leistung  wenn auch nicht meins. 
Aber macht man aus einem Vogel denn eine Schlange?! 
Aber wenn der Vogel so bissig ist auf dem Trail, wie seine tierische Lackierung anmutet, ist es perfekt. 
Bist du Lackierer? Sieht mega aufwändig aus. 
Und scheinbar ja auch ein Freund „unbekannter“ Teile. Ich denk da nur an die Reifen. 
Die Durolux ist zwar geil, aber auch selten zu sehen. 
Auf dem Bild sieht der Spider der Bremsscheiben rot aus. Ist der eigentlich orange? Passt der zm orange deines Rahmens?
Und was wiegt es, so, wie es da steht?
Viel Spaß jedenfalls damit. 




Sascha


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Februar 2019)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 828700



In grün fand ich es besser 

Ne, ist schick geworden. Aber nicht mein Geschmack


----------



## biker-wug (20. Februar 2019)

Die Lackierung ist richtig schick!


----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2019)

Dankee. Nein, mein erstes Mal. Viel gelesen, airbrush set und autolack geholt und probiert. Dadurch hab ich viel gelernt und ein 2.wäre sicher sogar noch hübscher


----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2019)

Ja, ich mag gerne gute Teile abseits vom mainstream. Gerade die 2018er suntour Teile brauchen sich nicht mehr hinter der highend Liga von rs etc verstecken. Der triair Dämpfer läuft sogar ähnlich wie ein DVO Topaz. Sollte ich die durolux allerdings nicht auf das Niveau meiner mattoc mit irt oder symion Metric HLR bekommen, wird die neue manitou LT 29er Gabel ihren Weg ins Radel finden. 
Hier habe ich einen von Symion mit gedrehtem spacer getravelten und custom geshimmten 241 moto c2r verbaut. Geht trotz coil ohne Plattform saugut voran das AM9.
Ansonsten shigura Bremsen, newmen und spike anbauteile, oneup 170mm Dropper.
Reifen 
MSC GRIPPER DH und AM. Gehen richtig gut. Intermediate, aber dafür auch sehr gut im Schlamm und sind auf nassen Wurzeln genauso gut 2ie ein Continental Baron. Dämpfen aber besser.

Gewicht hab ich noch nicht gewogen, aber fühlt sich irgendwie recht leicht an.


----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2019)

Achja, die Bremsscheibe sind rot und passen nicht 100 pro vom Ton. Aber hatte die hope halt noch hier und Orange wäre auch nicht deckungsgleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Februar 2019)

Gabel/Bremse  top


----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Gabel/Bremse  top



Bremse vr shigura,also slx hebel u. Mt5 sattel, am hr deore 4 kolben bremse. 
Ging mir um sinnvolle Komponenten mit toller Leistung, Haltbarkeit und zweckmäßig sehr guter Leistung ohne markenPrestige Zwang ;-)


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Februar 2019)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Bremse vr shigura,also slx hebel u. Mt5 sattel, am hr deore 4 kolben bremse.
> Ging mir um sinnvolle Komponenten mit toller Leistung, Haltbarkeit und zweckmäßig sehr guter Leistung ohne markenPrestige Zwang ;-)


Hier auch Deoreshigura, hinten slx
Leider nicht am Bird


----------



## m4k1 (28. Februar 2019)

kann mir jemand sagen welche fidlock sich in einem L mit superdeluxe mit piggy ausgeht? 450 oder gar 600ml?


----------



## monsterlurchi (1. März 2019)

Wenn überhaupt die 450. 600 auf keinen Fall. Bei mir passt gerade so ne 550er elite fly im specialized zee cage und die liegt am piggy fast an. Beim super deluxe ging da ein Blatt Papier dazwischen, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Tchalee (1. März 2019)

Hab mir schon überlegt ne 350er Kinderflasche zu kaufen. Flaschenhalter weiter runter zu versetzen mit nem Adapter funktioniert auch nicht weil die Rundung direkt kommt. 
Hab auch nen Superdeluxe dran .... Echt das einzig negative. Wobei ich aktuell eh viel mit Hip-Pack unterwegs bin und da auch 2L reinpassen.
Hab einen Schlauch am Rahmen und Tools etc in ner Satteltasche/Strap. Paar ml Wasser am Rahmen wären trozdem extrem wichtig um einfach auch mal befreit Radeln zu gehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f00f (3. März 2019)

Doch das geht problemlos. Habe mit nem Shimano Di2 Adapter den Specialized Zee Cage II (mit Entnahme nach links weil das Ventil vom X2 rechts etwas im Weg steht) weiter nach unten versetzt und bekomme so eine 710ml Spesh Flasche rein. Ist eng, aber passt genau 
(Edit: Rahmengröße M/L)


----------



## m4k1 (4. März 2019)

was ist das für ein adapter?


----------



## monsterlurchi (4. März 2019)

Sollte der hier sein
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Di2-Adapter-SM-BA01-fuer-Flaschenhalter-p21893/


----------



## monsterlurchi (4. März 2019)

Wobei es damit auch klappen könnte.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/T...apter-fuer-Flaschenhalter-Modell-2018-p61885/

Manchmal kann es echt einfach sein, muss einem nur einer sagen.


----------



## m4k1 (4. März 2019)

ja supa...danke!


----------



## Tchalee (4. März 2019)

topeak geht nicht bei mir! XL rahmen


----------



## monsterlurchi (4. März 2019)

Also bleibt das shimano Ding der tip.  Gerade bestellt. Mal gucken ob es passt.


----------



## Tchalee (5. März 2019)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Also bleibt das shimano Ding der tip.  Gerade bestellt. Mal gucken ob es passt.


Gut dann sind wir schon zwei ^^ 
Hoffe echt das es passt. ne 500ml Flasche würde eigentlich schon fast reichen. 
Dann kann ich entweder bisschen wasser mitnehmen oder halt so ein Werkzeug Bottle ding rein machen und den rest mit dem Hip-pack (2l) Wäre halt schon ein gutes setup!


----------



## Reamol (5. März 2019)

Ich habe zwei zusätzliche Löcher in den Flaschenhalter gebohrt und eine 500ml passt nun gut. Mit dem DPX2 hat es noch ein bischen mehr platz.


----------



## Tchalee (8. März 2019)

Hab mal selbst mit der di2 verlängerung es nun gemacht
Ergebniss ist jetzt nicht so doll bei mir
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cdwF9-IsGWE2pBHmGZ-5aaJa7vyG9tE_/view?usp=sharing

Und mit der di2 verlängerung + dem toppeak verlängerungsding ...
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bZbqNQnUdxdat7wyJJxXd4co2_6HWsY1/view?usp=sharing


Direkt zufrieden bin ich nicht! Wüsste jetzt auch nicht was ich noch machen kann (ausser unterrohr). Ist ne 500ml Flasche...


Hab jetzt leider auch nicht so die Ahnung. Aber geh ich recht in der Annahme das es mit nur dem di2 mount funktioniert weil ja der Dämpfer von hinten rein schiebt und sich vorne eigentlich nicht bewegt ?

Sorry hab da echt nun gar keine Ahnung wie sich das in bewegung verhält....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (8. März 2019)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Hab mal selbst mit der di2 verlängerung es nun gemacht
> Ergebniss ist jetzt nicht so doll bei mir
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cdwF9-IsGWE2pBHmGZ-5aaJa7vyG9tE_/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...



Schaut doch gut aus. Um sicherzugehen, einfach Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und mal komplett komprimieren.


----------



## Tchalee (8. März 2019)

Gerade getestet. Passt mit nur einer verlängerung (di2) rein. sauber !


----------



## m4k1 (8. März 2019)

ich hab den zee auf einen wolftooth adapter geschraubt...passt wunderbar


----------



## monsterlurchi (8. März 2019)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Gerade getestet. Passt mit nur einer verlängerung (di2) rein. sauber !


Kannst du mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## Tchalee (9. März 2019)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Foto machen?


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cdwF9-IsGWE2pBHmGZ-5aaJa7vyG9tE_/view?usp=sharing

sorry bin irgendwie zu doof das hier ordentlich einzufügen


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. März 2019)

weil ich es gerade sehe: einer in der Bird FB-Gruppe hat sich einen Adapter via 3D-Drucker gebaut








Daten gibt es hier zum Download: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3478529


----------



## Tchalee (9. März 2019)

Muss erstmal fragen was ne Framebag das ist ^^ und wo die her kommt.
Das sieht halt wirklich ends nice aus vom setup her


----------



## morph027 (10. März 2019)

Mahlzeit....mein BMC hat gerade einen Riss im Hinterbau und da es das Trailfox offiziell nicht mehr gibt und @EL Pablo für seinen Tausch einen Speedfox bekommen hat (der mir zu wenig ist), suche ich aktuell nach Plan B, falls es im BMC Lager keinen Hinterbau mehr gibt.

Aktuell sind das Mega 290 und das Bird am interessantesten, wobei mir das Bird schon fast besser gefällt. Aktuell fahre ich das Trailfox in L (Reach 460, TT 638) mit einem 50mm Vorbau und es ist das beste Rad, was ich je gefahren bin 

Ich bin 180 mit SL 90. Der M/L Rahmen hätte zwar einen längeren Reach, aber TT ist ja etwas kürzer. Mit min. 178 könnte ich ja laut Sizing Guide sogar auf L gehen, dann halt mit einem kürzeren Vorbau wieder ausgleichen, oder was meint ihr? Ähnliche Körpergrößen hier vertreten?


----------



## bansaiman (11. März 2019)

morph027 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit....mein BMC hat gerade einen Riss im Hinterbau und da es das Trailfox offiziell nicht mehr gibt und @EL Pablo für seinen Tausch einen Speedfox bekommen hat (der mir zu wenig ist), suche ich aktuell nach Plan B, falls es im BMC Lager keinen Hinterbau mehr gibt.
> 
> Aktuell sind das Mega 290 und das Bird am interessantesten, wobei mir das Bird schon fast besser gefällt. Aktuell fahre ich das Trailfox in L (Reach 460, TT 638) mit einem 50mm Vorbau und es ist das beste Rad, was ich je gefahren bin
> 
> Ich bin 180 mit SL 90. Der M/L Rahmen hätte zwar einen längeren Reach, aber TT ist ja etwas kürzer. Mit min. 178 könnte ich ja laut Sizing Guide sogar auf L gehen, dann halt mit einem kürzeren Vorbau wieder ausgleichen, oder was meint ihr? Ähnliche Körpergrößen hier vertreten?




M/L bei 177cm und das ist kein bisschen zu lang, fühlt sich sehr angenehm an. Bei 182cm mit 40 oder sogar 35er Vorbau nimm am besten L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryder71 (11. März 2019)

Bei 188 cm und SL von 88 cm passt das L mit 35er Vorbau sehr gut.


----------



## LuckZero (23. März 2019)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem bei der Montage von einer Sram X01 DUB Kurbel (Kettenblatt ist ein Absolute Black Boost 32T). Wenn ich die Kurbel vorspanne geht das Kettenblatt nicht mehr am Rahmen vorbei. Die äußere 4,5 mm Distanzscheibe ist natürlich verbaut.














Jemand eine Idee?

Gruß


----------



## JDEM (23. März 2019)

Kettenblatt drehen und Spacer auf die andere Seite?


----------



## greg12 (23. März 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe ein Problem bei der Montage von einer Sram X01 DUB Kurbel (Kettenblatt ist ein Absolute Black Boost 32T). Wenn ich die Kurbel vorspanne geht das Kettenblatt nicht mehr am Rahmen vorbei. Die äußere 4,5 mm Distanzscheibe ist natürlich verbaut.
> 
> 
> ...


Das kettenblatt wird das Problem sein. Ab gibt 50mm chainline an, boost hat 52mm daher mehr raum zur kettenstrebe!


----------



## LuckZero (23. März 2019)

greg12 schrieb:


> Das kettenblatt wird das Problem sein. Ab gibt 50mm chainline an, boost hat 52mm daher mehr raum zur kettenstrebe!



Bist du dir da sicher. Habe die Boost Version. Auf der HP von AB wird auch von 52mm geschrieben.


----------



## greg12 (23. März 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher. Auf der HP von AB wird auch von 52mm geschrieben.


https://absoluteblack.cc/xx1-style-sram.html

Hier steht 50mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuckZero (23. März 2019)

greg12 schrieb:


> https://absoluteblack.cc/xx1-style-sram.html
> 
> Hier steht 50mm...



Sorry, ich habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass es sich um ein ovales Kettenblatt handelt. Ich glaube da liegt auch das Problem. Man müsste entgegen der Sram Spec. noch einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite zwischen Rahmen und Lager packen dann würde es an dem Bird passen. Habe jetzt wieder das normale Sram Kettenblatt montiert. Passt.

Ob das jetzt was mit dem komischen DUB Standard zu tun hat kann ich nicht sagen.





Bild: Zur Info, so schaut es mit dem SRAM Standart 32T Kettenblatt aus. So bleibt es erst mal.


----------



## half-devil333 (8. April 2019)

Kann einer von euch einen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem AM9 und dem Transition Sentinel ziehen? Ich überlege gerade, ob ich nicht umsteige...

Das AM9 in M/L ähnelt geotechnisch sehr dem Sentinel in Größe L. Beim Sentinel in Alu stört mich das recht hohe Gewicht, sowie der lineare Hinterbau in Kombination mit "nur" 140 mm Federweg.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. April 2019)

Reamol schrieb:


> So, nach den ersten drei Ausfahrten und dem ersten mal putzen neue Bilder. Ja genau, bin jetzt den Winter durch wieder 26" gefahren, wobei ich sommer davor noch ein wenig mit einem 29" XC Hardtail unterwegs war.
> Es fährt sich sehr gut, unauffällig, souverän. Hatte ja ein wenig angst, dass die Länge vieleicht ein bisschen zu viel des Guten ist. Jedoch sind diese Ängste sofort verflogen. Habe nirgends mehr Mühe als mit dem kurzen 26er. Dafür geht eine Menge einfacher. Hinterrad versetzen geht auch ganz gut, aber vom Manual bin ich wieder ein bisschen weiter entfernt. (Konnte es noch nie, also stört es mich nicht gross )
> Rauf geht es eigentlich auch sehr gut, nur wenn man auf losem untergrund aus dem Sattel steigt muss man bewust das Gewicht nach hinten verlagern, da es sonst gerne durchdreht. Dafür ist es im Sitzen sehr angenehm.
> 
> ...


Finde deine Zugverlegung gelungen 
Bin dabei ein Aeris 120 LT aufzubauen und mich würde interessieren ob sich die Zugverlegung in der Praxis bewährt hat?


----------



## Reamol (9. April 2019)

Ich habe es als Komplettbike gekauft, war also schon so. Jedoch habe ich dann das Schaltkabel erst eine Öse weiter unten am Unterrohr nach nach rechts geführt, damit ich oben in die Steuerrohrverbindung ein Ersatzschlauch hinein bekomme.


----------



## Reamol (9. April 2019)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> Kann einer von euch einen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem AM9 und dem Transition Sentinel ziehen? Ich überlege gerade, ob ich nicht umsteige...
> 
> Das AM9 in M/L ähnelt geotechnisch sehr dem Sentinel in Größe L. Beim Sentinel in Alu stört mich das recht hohe Gewicht, sowie der lineare Hinterbau in Kombination mit "nur" 140 mm Federweg.



Nein kann ich leider nicht. Aber vor einem Jahr waren meine zwei Kandidaten eben diese zwei. Schlussendlich wurde es wegen 1. Preis, 2. Gewicht und 3. wusste ich nicht wo ich ein Transition bekomme. Bin voll zufrieden und froh, dass ich mich fürs Bird entschieden habe.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. April 2019)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> Beim Sentinel in Alu stört mich das recht hohe Gewicht, sowie der lineare Hinterbau in Kombination mit "nur" 140 mm Federweg.


Was Stört am Börd?


----------



## monsterlurchi (9. April 2019)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Gerade getestet. Passt mit nur einer verlängerung (di2) rein. sauber !



Bei mir auch. Jetzt passt auch ne größere Flasche als die Fly 550ml.


----------



## half-devil333 (9. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was Stört am Börd?


eigentlich nur, dass ich das Sentinel hab und nicht das Bird 

Mit 1,80 m Körpergröße und einer Spannweite von 1,86 m bin ich das Sentinel in Größe L mit einem 40 mm Vorbau gefahren. Das war ganz ok, obwohl es mir nicht wirklich lang vorkam. Meine Überlegung ist nun, das AM9 in Größe L zu bestellen. Auf dem Papier finde ich den Lenkwinkel relativ steil. Mit einer 160 mm Gabel dürfte dieser ja bei ca. 65° liegen. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich noch einen Winkelsteuersatz mit -1° und einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren (31 bis 35 mm). Somit wäre das AM9 dann ca. 15 mm bis 19 mm länger (500+35 mm - paar Millimeter wegen des flacheren Lenkwinkels) als mein jetziges Sentinel (475+40 mm).
Ich bin in letzter Zeit einige längere Räder gefahren (Geometron usw...). Danach fand ich das Sentinel in L schon recht kurz. Was meint ihr? M/L oder L bei meinen Proportionen? Schrittlänge müsste bei 83 cm liegen. Meine 170er Stütze sollte auch in den L Rahmen passen, wenn sich diese ganz versenken lässt (?).


----------



## monsterlurchi (9. April 2019)

M/L


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. April 2019)

Das Bird meines Kollegen (ML) hat mir mit 1,77/84sl gut gepasst, und ich fahr sonst 435 reach.
65er Lenkwinkel steil? Naja, jeder wie er meint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. April 2019)

Für die Wetter-/Fein-/IBC-fühligen ist das wohl steil. 
Warum man das nicht erst einmal im Konstrukt der (wahrscheinlich mit irgendwelchem Hirnschmalz erdachten) Gesamtgeo so fährt...


----------



## FastFabi93 (9. April 2019)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> M/L oder L bei meinen Proportionen?



Nimm das M/L. Bin selber 180/83 und habe das M/L schließlich wieder verkauft weil es mir zu lang war. Die ganze Länge und Geschwindigkeit geradeaus bringt dir nichts, wenn du mit der Kiste nicht mehr um die Kurve kommst.


----------



## LuckZero (9. April 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> wenn du mit der Kiste nicht mehr um die Kurve kommst.



Musste halt schnelle Kurven fahren

Ich als alter kleiner Mann komme mit ML sehr gut klar. Im Zweifel bei Bird nachfragen...die wissen Bescheid.


----------



## FastFabi93 (9. April 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Musste halt schnelle Kurven fahren



Sind leider nicht alle Kurven schnelle Kurven


----------



## Arierep (23. April 2019)

Wie viele von Ihnen haben eine 160-mm Gabel am AM9?


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. April 2019)

Wahrscheinlich alle


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich alle


Na, besser als Bier alle...


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. April 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Na, besser als Bier alle...


Bierreserven finale?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bierreserven finale?


Zum Glück.....nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arierep (24. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich alle



Keine überraschung ...
Ich denke, das hätte die Bestandskonfiguration des AM9 sein sollen!


----------



## monsterlurchi (5. Mai 2019)

Ich habe meinem ein kleines Farbtupferl verpasst. Mir gefällt das ziemlich gut mit ein bißchen Orange. Die Griffe tausche ich wieder in schwarz.


----------



## mikefize (6. Mai 2019)

Boah, bring mich nicht auf dumme Ideen ... das schaut schon ganz schön schick aus so...


----------



## monsterlurchi (6. Mai 2019)

War auch angenehm überrascht, wie gut sich das verträgt. 

Was wurde denn aus deinem Dämpfer Tausch?


----------



## mikefize (6. Mai 2019)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> War auch angenehm überrascht, wie gut sich das verträgt.
> 
> Was wurde denn aus deinem Dämpfer Tausch?



Ich hab meinen X2 erstmal wieder auf Garantie reparieren lassen. Ich warte gerade noch, was die nächste Zeit für neue Dämpfer im metrischen Bereich kommen und schaue mal. Bis dahin ist der Fox ja auch keine Katastrophe


----------



## Momocop (8. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute,
Ich interessiere mich auch Grade sehr für das Bird. Ich bin ca 184cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von etwa 86cm.
Welche Größe würdet ihr da empfehlen?
Probe rollen wird ja erstmal schwierig.

Beste Grüße Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (9. Mai 2019)

das kann mit L schon gehen. Ich bin 4 cm größer bei 1 cm mehr Schrittlänge. 
Am besten mal den Ben von Bird anschreiben. 

Meins steht bei Stuttgart, je nachdem wo du herkommst kannst du dich gerne mal draufsetzen


----------



## Momocop (9. Mai 2019)

@monsterlurchi 

Ben sagt eindeutig Größe L
Stuttgart ist nicht unbefunbe um die ecke aber danke fur das Angebot!

Was hat es denn mit der Dämpfer Aufnahme auf sich? Da steht was von bearing mount


----------



## monsterlurchi (9. Mai 2019)

dann vertraue mal auf Ben ;-) 
Bearing mount ist nur beim RS Super deluxe. Da ist statt der klassischen Dämpferbuchse ein bearing eyelet verbaut, also ein Kugellager drin durch das der Dämpferbolzen geschoben wird. 


Wie hier, nur eben an der unteren Aufnahme:


----------



## Momocop (9. Mai 2019)

Okay, aber ich kann schon jeden 230*65mm Dämpfer einbauen?


----------



## monsterlurchi (9. Mai 2019)

ja. Brauchst nur die passenden Buchsen dann. Das bearing eyelet ist im Dämpfer und nicht im Rahmen


----------



## rzOne20 (10. Mai 2019)

Weiß man eigentlich schon das Rahmengewicht?


----------



## monsterlurchi (10. Mai 2019)

@mikefize hat seinen "L" ohne Dämpfer mit 3129g inkl. Maxle ultimate gewogen


----------



## rzOne20 (10. Mai 2019)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> @mikefize hat seinen "L" ohne Dämpfer mit 3129g inkl. Maxle ultimate gewogen


Klingt sehr OK


----------



## bansaiman (26. Mai 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen X2 erstmal wieder auf Garantie reparieren lassen. Ich warte gerade noch, was die nächste Zeit für neue Dämpfer im metrischen Bereich kommen und schaue mal. Bis dahin ist der Fox ja auch keine Katastrophe



Manitou bringt in ein paar momaten den Mara Pro, orxemtlich dur hdacht, leicht zu warten und sinnvolle funktuonen.der climnb switch ist wie beim push 11 6 ein eigener kreislauf mit eigenem Kompression kolben, den man auch gut erreichbar sekbst shimmen kann, um von lockout bis zu einer leichten kletterhilfe oder einem voll funktionsfähigen Flowtrailmodus allesnach seinem geschmack zimmern zu können. 
Ichvermute, der Straßenpreis wird wie bei einem topaz um 450 euro liegen.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Mai 2019)

Momocop schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich interessiere mich auch Grade sehr für das Bird. Ich bin ca 184cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von etwa 86cm.
> Welche Größe würdet ihr da empfehlen?
> Probe rollen wird ja erstmal schwierig.
> ...



Fur dich vermutlich L, bin 177 cm groß mit kurzen, beinen und langen Armen  und komme mit 40mm vorbau super mit m/L zurecht. Finde es auch kein bisschen träge beim normalen fahren zwischen flowtrail und geballer. Nur schwerer beim bikestolpern mit meinen kurzrn beinen das lange rad herum zu bekommen. Aber während der fahrt ist es wirklich verspielt und macht richtig Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (26. Mai 2019)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> eigentlich nur, dass ich das Sentinel hab und nicht das Bird
> 
> Mit 1,80 m Körpergröße und einer Spannweite von 1,86 m bin ich das Sentinel in Größe L mit einem 40 mm Vorbau gefahren. Das war ganz ok, obwohl es mir nicht wirklich lang vorkam. Meine Überlegung ist nun, das AM9 in Größe L zu bestellen. Auf dem Papier finde ich den Lenkwinkel relativ steil. Mit einer 160 mm Gabel dürfte dieser ja bei ca. 65° liegen. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich noch einen Winkelsteuersatz mit -1° und einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren (31 bis 35 mm). Somit wäre das AM9 dann ca. 15 mm bis 19 mm länger (500+35 mm - paar Millimeter wegen des flacheren Lenkwinkels) als mein jetziges Sentinel (475+40 mm).
> Ich bin in letzter Zeit einige längere Räder gefahren (Geometron usw...). Danach fand ich das Sentinel in L schon recht kurz. Was meint ihr? M/L oder L bei meinen Proportionen? Schrittlänge müsste bei 83 cm liegen. Meine 170er Stütze sollte auch in den L Rahmen passen, wenn sich diese ganz versenken lässt (?).



170mm Sattelstütze geht ohne Probleme ;-)


----------



## Reamol (28. Mai 2019)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Finde es auch kein bisschen träge beim normalen fahren zwischen flowtrail und geballer.



Und fliegen kann die Mühle auch


----------



## hardtails (28. Mai 2019)

Hat irgendjemand zwischen Ruhrgebiet und Pfalz einen XL Rahmen auf dem er mich Mal ein Stück bergauf fahren lässt?


----------



## bansaiman (28. Mai 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand zwischen Ruhrgebiet und Pfalz einen XL Rahmen auf dem er mich Mal ein Stück bergauf fahren lässt?




Leider nur ML in Leverkusen


----------



## ryder71 (2. Juni 2019)

So sieht’s aus nach einem Wochenende am Molvenosee


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Juni 2019)

Falls noch jemand die zum Rahmen passende Bekleidung sucht 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1126402-bird-merino-shirt-gr-l


----------



## Reamol (10. Juni 2019)

Ich denke es fahren einige das AM9 mit 160mm. Mich hat es gewundert was für Auswirkungen das auf die Geometrie hat, deswegen habe ich es schnell aufgezeichnet. (Alle Masse sind ohne Sag, bei jeweils 25% Sag wären es nur noch 7mm mehr zur originalen 150mm)

 150mm, Grösse M:



Rot sind sozusagen Kontrollmasse, um zu sehen dass es mit der Vorgabe übereinstimmt.

160mm Grösse M:



 
Der Radstand wächst um 4.2mm, das Tretlager wandert um 3.3mm nach oben und der Lenkwinkel wird ein Halbes Grad flacher. Der Sitzwinkel wird ebenfalls rund ein Halbes Grad flacher. Was ich nicht bedacht habe, ist das Ebenfalls der Reach 5mm schrumpft.

Soviel zur Theorie, was sagen die, die 160mm an der Front fahren? Spürt man diese Änderungen?


----------



## LuckZero (10. Juni 2019)

Kommt wahrscheinlich stark auf die 160er Gabel an in wie weit die Geo verändert wird. Unterschiede in der Einbaulänge, sowie der Nachlauf. So weit ich weiss empfiehlt selbst Bird mittlwerweile Gabeln mit einem Nachlauf < 51mm (fahre Selva mit 46mm).


----------



## Reamol (10. Juni 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Kommt wahrscheinlich stark auf die 160er Gabel an in wie weit die Geo verändert wird. Unterschiede in der Einbaulänge, sowie der Nachlauf. So weit ich weiss empfiehlt selbst Bird mittlwerweile Gabeln mit einem Nachlauf < 51mm (fahre Selva mit 46mm).



Ja ein geringerer Rake wär schon nice, jedoch habe ich eine Lyrik, könnte also günstig traveln. Dann würde der Rake aber gleichbleiben.
Ein kürzerer Rake soll es ja ein bisschen weniger "kippelig" machen, aber der Nachlauf selbst würde ja wachsen. Was für Stabilität sorgt. Wär sicher positiv, aber in meinem Fall bleibt das Chassis der Gabel. Deswegen frage ich mich ob dann 65° Lenkwinkel bereits zu viel des Guten ist. Habe jetzt schon bei steilen, langsamen Kehren, dass die Front in die falsche Richtung abhauen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momocop (12. Juni 2019)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe mir nun auch einen  Aeris Am9 Rahmen in RAW gekauft. Nun wollte ich Mal in die Runde fragen ob eure Rahmen auch quasi null Finish hatten. 
Also an meinem ist quasi alles vertreten: bisschen gebürstet, gar nicht bearbeitet, hellgraue Rückstände, kleine Macken, ganz feine Kratzer, etwas größere Kratzer usw. Sieht schon sehr industriell aus


----------



## LuckZero (12. Juni 2019)

Ja die Raw sind wirklich Raw nach ein paar mal fahren fällt nix mehr auf. Wenn man viel schwitzt vielleicht mal nach der Fahrt mit nem Lappen über den Rahmen....Aber hey wir haben den Lack gesparrt


----------



## monsterlurchi (16. Juni 2019)

Nach einer Woche Vinschgau ziehe ich erneut ein positives Feedback. Die Kiste läuft, passt aber wirklich gerade so auf die Hänger vom Shuttle.


----------



## Tchalee (17. Juni 2019)

War gerade selbst in Ligure und hatte das problem mit den Shuttel Anhängern selbst auch. Musste einmal auf das 50er ritzel schalten. Dann hats gerade noch so rein gepasst.

Im Hotel hat es auch nicht wirklich in die Hänge vorrichtung gepasst 

Naja 29er XL ist es halt schon ein Truck. Aber ein verdammt schneller Truck der Berg runter. Bereue es keine Sekunde. Weder hier an der Schwäbischen Alb noch in Finale Ligure! Finde es ist für mich wirklich das perfekte Trail/Enduro Bike


----------



## mikefize (17. Juni 2019)

Ich dreh immer einfach kurz die Gabel um, bevor's auf den Shuttlehänger geht. Muss man den Vogel nicht so reindrücken


----------



## LuckZero (17. Juni 2019)

Der Hinterbau ist ja eher progressiv ausgerichtet. Nutzt ihr hinten den kompletten Federweg? Fahre einen Dämpfer DVO TOPAZ T3AIR. Da ist immer gut 1cm übrig (30% sag). Auch wenn meine Formula Selva vorne mal auf Anschlag geht (das schafft man nicht so leicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reamol (17. Juni 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist ja eher progressiv ausgerichtet. Nutzt ihr hinten den kompletten Federweg? Fahre einen Dämpfer DVO TOPAZ T3AIR. Da ist immer gut 1cm übrig (30% sag). Auch wenn meine Formula Selva vorne mal auf Anschlag geht (das schafft man nicht so leicht).



Ich fahre meinen Dämpfer ohne Volumenspacer und habe bei "normalem" fahren auch meist noch ein wenig übrig. Erst bei grösseren Sprüngen wird dann der gesamte Federweg genutzt.

Apropos Federweg nutzen. Ich habe eher das "Problem" dass ich bei der Gabel (Lyric rct3) beim normalen Fahren recht viel übrig habe. (25% Sag) Denkt ihr mehr oder weniger Volumenspacer würden Abhilfe schaffen? Oder liegt es wohl eher an einer zu Hecklastigen Fahrerposition?


----------



## LuckZero (18. Juni 2019)

Reamol schrieb:


> Apropos Federweg nutzen. Ich habe eher das "Problem" dass ich bei der Gabel (Lyric rct3) beim normalen Fahren recht viel übrig habe. (25% Sag) Denkt ihr mehr oder weniger Volumenspacer würden Abhilfe schaffen? Oder liegt es wohl eher an einer zu Hecklastigen Fahrerposition?



Durch die Volumenspacer bekommt die Gabel ja mehr Progression. Wenn du schon Spacer in der Gabel hast, einfach mal ohne fahren und vergleichen.


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (19. Juni 2019)

Hey,

Also ich fahre seit fast einem Jahr ein XL bei 193cm seit einiger Zeit mit DHX2 Dämpfer und 160mm ACS3 Stahlfeder Lyrik

Fazit nach tausenden Höhenmeter runter (und auch rauf):

Ich möchte keinen! kürzeren Radstand (nie mehr!).
Mit etwas Übung ist das Bike (trotzdem?) superwendig aber mega stabil am trail.

160mm fühlen sich viel harmonischer an als die 150mm an der Front an. Ich persönlich empfinde die 150cm hinten als mehr FW und in Kombination mit 160 an der Front wirkt das System irgendwie ausgeglichener.

Nie mehr Luft! Sowohl beim Dämpfer wie auch an der Gabel. Der DHX2 ist ein Traum fürs AM9. Das Biker ist der Knaller (jetzt erst recht). Bügeleisen! Nach dem Wechsel auf Coil meint man erst das ganze Potential des Rahmens zu spüren.

Und ja, raw ist wirklich raw. Mit allen drum und dran und allen Spuren der Produktion (mega geil!). Nach einem Jahr wird die Patina richtig schön dunkel - ich behandle oder Putze da gar nichts. Das Bike ist ein Werkzeug kein Ausstellungsstück.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juni 2019)

SkyDogCowboy schrieb:


> Und ja, raw ist wirklich raw. Mit allen drum und dran und allen Spuren der Produktion (mega geil!). Nach einem Jahr wird die Patina richtig schön dunkel - ich behandle oder Putze da gar nichts. Das Bike ist ein Werkzeug kein Ausstellungsstück.


Für die Galerie halt Photoshoppen.


----------



## schnubbi88 (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen! Nach langem Überlegen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, mir ein am9 zu bestellen  

Mit 1.90, sl 91 und Armspannweite 189 kann ich laut Bird/ Ben L und XL fahren, werde jedoch auf das XL gehen, nach einer Reihe zu kurzer Bikes möchte ich jetzt Mal die volle Dröhnung haben und mir nicht später denken "hättse mal..." 

Ben empfiehlt mir einen 40er Vorbau. Können die anderen XL Fahrer Empfehlungen geben zu Vorbau-/Lenkerkombis? Bin vor allem bzgl. Rise noch unsicher, tendiere momentan zu 35mm (sitze gern möglichst aufrecht). 

Wichtig wäre, dass genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist, oder  ? 
Wie erreiche ich das? Eher längerer Vorbau und niedriger rise oder kann man das pauschal nicht so sagen? Wäre da für Input sehr dankbar!

Bin mir noch unsicher bzgl. Der Räder, bin ich mit den dt Swiss xm501 gut bedient wenn ich eher selten harte Sachen und Bikepark fahre oder sollte man das leichte Mehrgewicht der ex501 in Kauf nehmen und hat dafür ein wesentlich stabileres Rad? Die bird factory wheels sind ja bereits mit den xm481 über 2 kg, habe bei Ben jetzt nochmal angefragt, wie es mit den custom wheels aussieht.


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (22. Juni 2019)

Also ich habe überall 3cm mehr als du und kann dir sagen XL ist die richtige Größe für dich
Mit deiner Größe hätte ich immer noch XL genommen.

35mm rise hab ich auch und 40mm Vorbau. Hatte mal einen 35mm Vorbau ausprobiert und bin wieder bei 40mm gelandet. 

Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist m.E. immer genügend da, selbst bei 160mm Gabel. 

Lies dir mal die diversen Erörterungen zur Fahrwerksgeometrie hier im Forum durch dann kannst du das gedanklich durchspielen mit den ganzen Parametern wie Rise, Vorbaulänge, Stack, Spacerhöhe, Druck am Vorderrad usw. 

jeder hat da auch etwas andere Vorlieben vor allem wenn du sagst trotzdem so aufrecht wie mgl sitzen zu wollen.

Zu den Laufrädern kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich wohl etwas heftiger unterwegs bin und hab die ex511 mit 204s Naben


----------



## schnubbi88 (24. Juni 2019)

SkyDogCowboy schrieb:


> Also ich habe überall 3cm mehr als du und kann dir sagen XL ist die richtige Größe für dich
> Mit deiner Größe hätte ich immer noch XL genommen.
> 
> 35mm rise hab ich auch und 40mm Vorbau. Hatte mal einen 35mm Vorbau ausprobiert und bin wieder bei 40mm gelandet.
> ...


Danke! Ich werde das dann erstmal einen 35mm riser + 40 oder 35 mm Vorbau ausprobieren. Da ich ca. 75 kg nackt wiege, sollte ich wohl auch mit den xm1501 locker hinkommen!


----------



## schnubbi88 (25. Juni 2019)

Ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit Geometriedaten und bin daher gerade erst auf etwas Interessantes gestoßen: mein letztes Bike , ein Canyon spectral Al ex in Größe XL , hat ein Oberrohr von 659, das BIRD in XL 680. Rechnet man dazu, dass der reale Sitzwinkel beim spectral relativ zum bird gesehen noch flacher ist, verlängert sich das Oberrohr ja nochmal beim spectral und man kommt wahrscheinlich bei sehr ähnlichen werten raus. Mit dem Unterschied, dass man beim BIRD viel zentraler über dem Tretlager und damit angenehmer sitzt. Zudem war am spectral noch ein 50 mm Vorbau statt deren 40 am BIRD, das rückt die ganze Frage, ob das BIRD zu groß sein könnte, in ein völlig neues Licht. 
Denn das spectral war mir alles andere als zu groß. Allerdings fand ich die Sitzposition nicht sehr angenehm und hatte richtige Probleme, auf dem Bike eine gute Balance zu finden! Gebau da hätte ich mir mehr reach gewünscht, den das BIRD jetzt ausreichend hat.

Von daher glaube ich, XL ist die absolut richtige Wahl und freue mich, wenn die raw Rahmen wieder bestellbar sind...

Gruß


----------



## schnubbi88 (6. Juli 2019)

Das Bike ist bestellt  Habe es nun mit 40er Vorbau bestellt, bin vor allem erstmal auf die Sitzposition gespannt!! Ist alles auf Lager, wie lange dauert es erfahrungsgemäß ungefähr, bis das Bike dann da ist?


----------



## Momocop (10. Juli 2019)

Ich bin nun auch fast fertig mit meinem Aufbau. Ein paar Sachen braucht's noch und die meisten decals kommen noch runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayF (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, das Aeris ist ein Recht interessantes Rad. Ich möchte aber ungern die Katze im Sack kaufen. Deshalb die Frage, gibt es jemand im Raum um Augsburg (bis 150km Umkreis auch kein Problem) der mich mal Probefahren lassen würde. Natürlich gegen entsprechenden Bier ausgleich  Größe wäre M/L.

Danke und Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## mikefize (13. Juli 2019)

JayF schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, das Aeris ist ein Recht interessantes Rad. Ich möchte aber ungern die Katze im Sack kaufen. Deshalb die Frage, gibt es jemand im Raum um Augsburg (bis 150km Umkreis auch kein Problem) der mich mal Probefahren lassen würde. Natürlich gegen entsprechenden Bier ausgleich  Größe wäre M/L.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Jürgen



Ich hab ein L in München, falls nicht zu groß.


----------



## JayF (13. Juli 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich hab ein L in München, falls nicht zu groß.


Super, danke fürs Angebot. L wäre tatsächlich die Empfehlung von Bird bei 1,83, also nicht zu groß. Nur trifft die Größe glaub nicht meinen persönlichen Geschmack. Aber probesitzen ist sicher kein Fehler. Hättest nächstes Wochenende mal Zeit?


----------



## Momocop (19. Juli 2019)

So, bin nun auch seit Sonntag fertig mit dem Bird. Bin auch schon 2 Runden gefahren und ich bin wirklich begeistert. Das Rad geht sehr gut bergauf und macht auf dem Trail eine Menge Spaß. Es beschleunigt deutlich besser als das Norco Range welches ich vorher hatte.


----------



## Vogward (19. Juli 2019)

Momocop schrieb:


> So, bin nun auch seit Sonntag fertig mit dem Bird. Bin auch schon 2 Runden gefahren und ich bin wirklich begeistert. Das Rad geht sehr gut bergauf und macht auf dem Trail eine Menge Spaß. Es beschleunigt deutlich besser als das Norco Range welches ich vorher hatte.




Hi, welche Größe ist das denn? L?


----------



## Momocop (19. Juli 2019)

Vogward schrieb:


> Hi, welche Größe ist das denn? L?



Genau


----------



## schnubbi88 (3. August 2019)

Hier Mal ein Paar Bilder vom neuen Bike 
Optisch schon Mal, v.a. in Natura, ein Traum!

Testfahrt steht noch aus, da die mitgelieferte Kette gerissen angekommen ist


----------



## schnubbi88 (17. August 2019)

Hallo Leute,

Habe meine erste Ausfahrt hinter mir und muss sagen, dass ich echt glücklich mit dem Bike bin!!

Es war meine erste Fahrt seit einem Jahr und dementsprechend war ich danach auch zerstört ...

Hatte bereits auf der ersten Tour einen Schlüsselmoment, in dem ich gemerkt habe, wie gut dieses Bike trotz seiner Länge um die Kurve geht!! Diese ganze Diskussion um Bikelänge und Handlichkeit , Agilität usw. ist für mich nun endgültig hinfällig. Ich habe mich Dank der super Balance, die ich auf dem Bike habe, sofort super wohl gefühlt und war echt sofort überrascht, wie gut das Teil selbst enge Kurven fährt, für mich viel besser als meine vorigen, viel kürzeren Bikes. Weil ich es gar nicht so recht glauben konnte, wieder daheim erstmal Sitzrohr und Radstand nachgemessen, ob man sich bei Bird nicht doch vertan hat  
Schlussfolgerung: Größe XL war für mich definitiv die richtige Wahl.

Ebenfalls gab mir das Bike sofort das Selbstvertrauen, Sachen (Steinfelder, für mich "größere" Sprünge usw.) zu fahren bzw. mich daran zu tasten. Ist zwar alles nur Kopfsache, aber hey, wäre mit dem alten Bike halt nicht gegangen.

Ist nach einer Ausfahrt natürlich noch zu früh, aber ich denke, dass das am9 für mich das perfekte do-it-all Bike ist; macht alles mit, steckt auch mal was weg und ist trotzdem spritzig und klettert super. Bin gespannt, was die Zukunft bringt, wenn es Mal mehr auf entspannte Touren damit geht.

Das Bike berührt einen auch irgendwie auf emotionaler Ebene  und man hat,  zumindest noch (sollte sich ändern, wenn sich Mal herumgesprochen hat, wie gut das Bike ist), das Gefühl, ein Unikat zu fahren


----------



## JayF (17. August 2019)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Habe meine erste Ausfahrt hinter mir und muss sagen, dass ich echt glücklich mit dem Bike bin!!
> 
> ...


Schönes Rad! Durch deinen Bericht steigt meine Vorfreude ja noch mehr.    Ende des Monats sollte der Rahmen dann endlich eintrudeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonz1984 (19. August 2019)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Habe meine erste Ausfahrt hinter mir und muss sagen, dass ich echt glücklich mit dem Bike bin!!
> 
> ...



Feines Teil! Da mir das Rad immer mehr gefällt...wie lange hast du denn letzlich gewartet bis es ankam?


----------



## schnubbi88 (19. August 2019)

zonz1984 schrieb:


> Feines Teil! Da mir das Rad immer mehr gefällt...wie lange hast du denn letzlich gewartet bis es ankam?


Von der Überweisung bis Ankunft des Bikes ca. 10 Tage!


----------



## Momocop (23. August 2019)

Hi Leute,
Da mein Suntour Triair ja super schnell aufgegeben hat habe ich mir kurzfristig einen Super Deluxe Coil von CRC zugelegt.

Jetzt ist nur leider die Bearingmount an der Oberseite vom Dämpfer und nicht an der Unterseite. Spricht was dagegen ihn trotzdem ein zu bauen? 
Nachteile wird es wohl nicht haben aber wirklich positiv wird sich die Bearingmount dort vermutlich auch nicht bemerkbar Machen?
Tune ist mid-mid sollte wohl passen.
Grüße Moritz


----------



## JayF (7. September 2019)

Moin, bin nun auch Mitglied im Bird Club   Gestern mit dem Aufbau fertig geworden.




Konnte gestern leider nur noch ne kleine Runde drehen. Fühlt sich aber so weit schon mal gut an. Nur die Feder muss ich noch tauschen. Hatte ne 450er geordert, aber damit komm ich grad mal auf 23% Sag.

Freu mich auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt.


----------



## thewerner (7. September 2019)

ich bin auch am überlegen mir n bird zu holen. welche federhärte brauch ich bei ca. 75-80kg (je nach wampn) fahrfertig?


----------



## JayF (7. September 2019)

thewerner schrieb:


> ich bin auch am überlegen mir n bird zu holen. welche federhärte brauch ich bei ca. 75-80kg (je nach wampn) fahrfertig?



Das ist ne gute Frage. die 450 waren von Ben (Bird) die Empfehlung für mein Gewicht von 93 fahrfertig. Er hatte mir heute auch nochmal geschrieben, dass er bei 83kg die 400er fährt und auf 30% Sag kommt. Hab heut bei der Jungfernfahrt auch nicht den ganzen Federweg gebraucht, hatte immer gut 1,5 cm über. Wird dann vermutlich auf eine 425 rauslaufen. 

Bei dir würde ich dann sagen 375.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4k1 (8. Februar 2020)

ich hab ein ordentliches suspension upgrade bestellt...freu mich schon darauf!


----------



## Reamol (22. Februar 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man beim Aeris AM9 die Lager vom Hinterbau entfernt?


----------



## m4k1 (7. März 2020)




----------



## monsterlurchi (12. April 2020)

Ich kann euch sagen, dass der Kettenstrebenschutz von Raaw perfekt auf unsere Kettenstrebe passt.


----------



## paulderpete (2. Mai 2020)

Wiege 89 kilo und komme da im Sitzen bei mittlerem Auszug mit nur 350 lbs feder mit meinem Jade auf ca 33% sag. Und das passt super. Dämpfer ist eh sausensibel. Musste allerdings die compression, um meine geschmack zu erfüllen, komplett schließen, womit er sich traumhaft fuhr. Heißt aber, dass ich ihn jetzt passend shimmen lasse für mehr kontrolle des Hubs ohne den Stack Vorspannen zu müssen. Wird dann sicher ein Träumchen. 

Tipp für alle, die einem RS oder Fox Dämpfer, nich wesentlich mehr keistung wollen, aber nicht das geld für einem ext storia locker haben. Ein kumpel, der so ziemlich jeden Dämpfer in den letzten 2 Jahren hatte, ist nach seinem Storia v3 am zufriedensten mit seinem Super Deluxe mit Anyrace Tuning im Madonna v2. Muss auch sagen, das fühlt sich ganz anders an als ein MST Tune oder standard top fox/ rs Dämpfer. 
Meinen jade hatte ich schon davor geordert. wenn der nicht einigermaßen meinen pingeligen Ansprüchen genügen würde, wäre anyrace auch nun mein weg. 

Hab den jade aber für 299 bekommen und da ich wusste, dass er gut ist und im progressiven am9 coil gut passt, hab ich es versucht


----------



## paulderpete (2. Mai 2020)

Was anderes bzgl Luftdämpfer, den ich gerade ersatzweise fahre:
Nutzt ihr regelmäßig den kompletten federweg im am9 oder sind ca die letzten 6 mm auch bei euch schwer aus zu reizen


----------



## monsterlurchi (9. September 2020)

Nach 2 Wochen Vinschgau, Molveno und vor einer weiteren Woche Brixen. Die Woche Brixen ist auch rum und nun ist massiv Wartungsstau. Aber der Vogel hat wie immer gut funktioniert. Aktuell klappert alles. Ziemliches Schlagen der Kette. Insgesamt einfach laut in der Abfahrt. Übernächstes WE geht's an den Reschen, bis dahin muss ich die Lösung finden.


----------



## paulderpete (10. September 2020)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Nach 2 Wochen Vinschgau, Molveno und vor einer weiteren Woche Brixen. Die Woche Brixen ist auch rum und nun ist massiv Wartungsstau. Aber der Vogel hat wie immer gut funktioniert. Aktuell klappert alles. Ziemliches Schlagen der Kette. Insgesamt einfach laut in der Abfahrt. Übernächstes WE geht's an den Reschen, bis dahin muss ich die Lösung finden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1113653



Zur not mal für den harten Einsatz Sitz - und kettenstrebe in einen alten schlauch wickeln. Die alte, billige und funktionelle Lösung


----------



## Mx_1978 (10. September 2020)

funktioniert bestens und lang haltbar: https://www.bike-components.de/de/PRO/Kettenstrebenschutz-XL-Neopren-p38419


----------



## m4k1 (10. September 2020)

Ich hab mit schlauch die kettenstrebe eingewickelt. Funktioniert supa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesso1983 (10. September 2020)

Ich nutze das hier (leider sehr teuer): https://www.amazon.de/3M-Scotch-Kle...=3m+scotch+2228&qid=1599734589&s=ce-de&sr=1-1

Ist aber ein echt geiles zeug.

Vergleichbares gibts günstiger von 77: https://77-store.com/Frame-Protection-Tape/FP-T-50x3.8


----------



## wesso1983 (10. September 2020)

Mit dem Tape kann man sich dann zB auch sowas bauen:


----------



## monsterlurchi (10. September 2020)

wesso1983 schrieb:


> Mit dem Tape kann man sich dann zB auch sowas bauen:



vielen Dank für eure Tips. 

das habe ich auch schon mal gebastelt. Aktuell ist der Strebenschutz von Raaw verbaut. Eigentlich für die Madonna gedacht, aber passt auch perfekt bei unseren Vögeln.








Es sind mehr die kleinen wie die dicken Schläge. Vielleicht ist die Kassette einfach abgerockt. Werde mal ne neue Kassette nebst Kette montieren.


----------



## fireballweb (4. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich les hier im Forum sehr viel mit, weil man sehr viel lernen kann. Habe aber oft nicht wirklich was wertvolles beizutragen.
Grad im Moment schon, weils doch manch einem evtl. helfen kann 

Habe seit Juli 2020 ein AM9, und bin soweit top zufrieden. 
Körpergröße 1.88m
Schritthöhe 87cm
Nackt 76kg

Fahre auf Empfehlung von Bird selbst Rahmengröße L, passt top. Musste nur wg. Rücken den Lenker versuchen höher zu bringen.
Hab ich realisiert durch:

SixC Lenker mit 35mm Rise
langes Schaftrohr der Gabel
DMR-Defy-Vorbau der auch nochmal ein paar mm bringt

Mit RS SuperDeluxe, DVO-Diamond, HopeNaben/EX471-Felgen, Zee-Bremsen wiegt das Bike komplett 16kg.

Negatives: 
1. untere Dämpferanbindungsschraube hat sich gelöst; auf Anfrage bei Bird weil auf der Schraube kein Loctite drauf war wurde mir gesagt: Loctite kann, muss aber nicht sein. Im Frame-Data-Sheet stünds jedenfalls drauf
2. irgendwo Knacken ausm Hinterbau; nach ca. 600km. Bin noch nicht dazugekommen mal alles zu zerlegen und durchzufetten

Ansonsten Top Gerät, die Firma ist ebenso sehr bemüht Anfragen/Beratungen schnell und zur Zufriedenheit der Kunden zu befriedigen.

Ride.on.
Gruß ausm schönen Bayern.


----------



## JayF (4. November 2020)

fireballweb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich les hier im Forum sehr viel mit, weil man sehr viel lernen kann. Habe aber oft nicht wirklich was wertvolles beizutragen.
> Grad im Moment schon, weils doch manch einem evtl. helfen kann
> 
> Habe seit Juli 2020 ein AM9, und bin soweit top zufrieden.
> ...



Morgen, 

das Problem mit Knarzen hatte ich am Anfang auch. Die Schrauben der Lager haben ja Hülsen, die waren leider trocken vom Werk aus. Alles nachgefettet, seit dem ist Ruhe. 

VG Jürgen


----------



## paulderpete (4. November 2020)

Moin, habe eine M/L rahmen zu verkaufen.
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Rider005 (30. November 2020)

Fahrt jemand in seinem Aeris AM9 einen Coil Dämpfer und kann mal seine Erfahrungen kurz teilen?


----------



## monsterlurchi (30. November 2020)

Rider005 schrieb:


> Fahrt jemand in seinem Aeris AM9 einen Coil Dämpfer und kann mal seine Erfahrungen kurz teilen?


Dhx2. Funktioniert sehr gut.





Rider005 schrieb:


> Fahrt jemand in seinem Aeris AM9 einen Coil Dämpfer und kann mal seine Erfahrungen kurz teilen?


Ich fahre nen dhx2. Funktioniert gut, allerdings ist die Federhärte schwer zu bestimmen. Aktuell habe ich ne Sprindex Federhärte einzugrenzen. Dies gelingt mir nur leidlich... 

Fox sagt 400er während ich mich mit 450er schon zu weich fand. Aktuell bin ich bei 475. Das sollte gut funktionieren. 





Generell gefällt mir der dhx Coil besser als der X2 air.


----------



## Rider005 (30. November 2020)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Dhx2. Funktioniert sehr gut.
> Ich fahre nen dhx2. Funktioniert gut, allerdings ist die Federhärte schwer zu bestimmen. Aktuell habe ich ne Sprindex Federhärte einzugrenzen. Dies gelingt mir nur leidlich...
> 
> Fox sagt 400er während ich mich mit 450er schon zu weich fand. Aktuell bin ich bei 475. Das sollte gut funktionieren.
> ...


Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Was für eine Rahmen größe fahrst du und wo hast du dich Orientiert bzgl. Federhärte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4k1 (30. November 2020)

fahre v1 mit dem progressiven original link mit dem storia lok. supergute funktion!
tolles ansprechverhalten, trotzdem poppig und keine durchschläge


----------



## Rider005 (30. November 2020)

m4k1 schrieb:


> fahre v1 mit dem progressiven original link mit dem storia lok. supergute funktion!
> tolles ansprechverhalten, trotzdem poppig und keine durchschläge


Cool, ich hab auch noch das V1 und überleg mir auch den storia lok zu holen. Wo hast du den Dämpfer bestellt direkt bei EXT?


----------



## monsterlurchi (30. November 2020)

Rider005 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Was für eine Rahmen größe fahrst du und wo hast du dich Orientiert bzgl. Federhärte?


Rahmengröße ist L. Ich wiege fertig 84kilo. Ich habe mit einer 525 angefangen. Das war zu straff. 450 war zum Teil zu weich. Daher nun die sprindex welche einen Bereich von 450 bis 500 abdeckt. Aktuell habe ich 465 eingestellt, was mich glauben lässt, dass ne 475 gut passen könnte.


----------



## m4k1 (30. November 2020)

Rider005 schrieb:


> Cool, ich hab auch noch das V1 und überleg mir auch den storia lok zu holen. Wo hast du den Dämpfer bestellt direkt bei EXT?


hab beim österreichischen vertrieb bestellt, war eine unkomplizierte sache


----------



## fireballweb (1. Februar 2021)

Hey hallo Bird-Fangemeinde,
hab mir grad mal das Aether9 konfiguriert, und war beim Preis etwas stutzig.
Gute 400£ weniger als beim Aeris AM9 im Juli 2020.
Hab mir dann das Aeris auch nochmal konfiguriert wie ichs letztes Jahr gekaift hab., und da wars ähnlich.

Sind die echt im Preis so gefallen?
Hab die Kosten der einzelnen Posten nicht mehr, und in der Rechnung ist nur der Endpreis vermerkt...
Vielleicht hat da auch schon mal wer recherchiert?

Viele Grüsse. Matthias.


----------



## JayF (1. Februar 2021)

fireballweb schrieb:


> Hey hallo Bird-Fangemeinde,
> hab mir grad mal das Aether9 konfiguriert, und war beim Preis etwas stutzig.
> Gute 400£ weniger als beim Aeris AM9 im Juli 2020.
> Hab mir dann das Aeris auch nochmal konfiguriert wie ichs letztes Jahr gekaift hab., und da wars ähnlich.
> ...


Hab mal kurz geguckt. Also beim mir ist der Preis um gut 100€ teurer als bei Kauf Juli 2019. Was mir aufgefallen ist, der neue Shop gibt Euro Preise an, keine Pfund. Klärt das dein Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fireballweb (1. Februar 2021)

Ha, eigentlich ganz simpel wenn man nachdenkt 🤦‍♂️

Hatte mich eingeloggt, und als Adresse ist ja die in GER hinterlegt. 
Dabei wird beim Preis die Steuer direkt abgezogen. Im Einkaufswagen is dann der Hinweis dass die Steuer beim Abholen am Zoll erhoben wird. 

Es is in der Tat ein paar wenige Euros teurer als letztes Jahr. Wenn ich mich auslogge zeigts quasi den UK-Abholpreis mit UK-Steuer an. 
Mist, hab mich schon auf einem Zero oder Aether9 gesehen 😥

Danke jedenfalls fürs Nachschauen 😉🤙👍


----------



## JayF (1. Februar 2021)

fireballweb schrieb:


> Ha, eigentlich ganz simpel wenn man nachdenkt 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Hatte mich eingeloggt, und als Adresse ist ja die in GER hinterlegt.
> Dabei wird beim Preis die Steuer direkt abgezogen. Im Einkaufswagen is dann der Hinweis dass die Steuer beim Abholen am Zoll erhoben wird.
> ...


Kein Problem👍


----------



## schnubbi88 (20. April 2021)

Nur Mal so ...


----------



## Brain-Death (21. April 2021)

@schnubbi88 cooles Bike!  Neu, oder begleitet es dich schon eine Weile?

Gibt was neues von Bird in den Bike-Medien. Ist zwar nicht das Aeris, aber vielleicht trotzdem für den ein oder anderen interessanten.


----------



## schnubbi88 (21. April 2021)

Brain-Death schrieb:


> @schnubbi88 cooles Bike!  Neu, oder begleitet es dich schon eine Weile?
> 
> Gibt was neues von Bird in den Bike-Medien. Ist zwar nicht das Aeris, aber vielleicht trotzdem für den ein oder anderen interessanten.


Danke! Ich habe es seit knapp zwei Jahren. 
Bird bringt übrigens bald das Zero 29 mit überarbeiteter Geo sowie ein Stahl- Enduro- Hardtail....


----------



## m4k1 (27. Mai 2021)

Stünde zum verkauf


----------



## einganggangster (17. September 2021)

__





						Enduro Rahmen: 390 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 390 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Das hier steht auch zum verkauf


----------



## half-devil333 (5. Oktober 2021)

...und noch ein Verkaufs-Post:



Habe den Rahmen (M/L) und Dämpfer abzugeben. Schreibt mir eine PM oder im Bikemarkt.


----------



## ryder71 (6. Oktober 2021)

Weil‘s dazu passt! Ich behalt‘s aber 😃


----------



## Brain-Death (6. Oktober 2021)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Weil‘s dazu passt! Ich behalt‘s aber 😃Anhang anzeigen 1350796


Schönes Bike/Bird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (6. Oktober 2021)

Meins darf auch bis April '22 bleiben.


----------



## BrotherMo (6. Oktober 2021)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Meins darf auch bis April '22 bleiben. Anhang anzeigen 1350842



Halloween-Edition mit Blutspritzer am Oberrohr….


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Oktober 2021)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Meins darf auch bis April '22 bleiben. Anhang anzeigen 1350842


Ok, da nehm ich dann den Rahmen! Bitte notieren 😬


----------



## monsterlurchi (6. Oktober 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ok, da nehm ich dann den Rahmen! Bitte notieren 😬


Wegen den Blutspritzern? Ist notiert. Größe ist egal? 😉


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Oktober 2021)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Wegen den Blutspritzern? Ist notiert. Größe ist egal? 😉


Haha, dachte, warum auch immer, das es eh ein M/L ist?


----------



## monsterlurchi (7. Oktober 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Haha, dachte, warum auch immer, das es eh ein M/L ist?


Ist ein L...


----------



## clowz (26. November 2021)

hallo, als baldiger besitzer eines rahmens, interessier ich mich für einen coil dämpfer,

das bike soll quasi mein upgrade zum normalen trailbike werden (wobei das auch scho ziemlich viel kann) und auch an der gondel baumeln.
präferiere eigentlich rock shox dämpfer im allgemeinen, ausser es gibt gute gründe wieso ein dvo fox oder sonstwas besser wäre.

wo glaubt ihr soll ich mal bei der federhärte anfangen ? hab nackig grob 90kg ....


----------



## monsterlurchi (26. November 2021)

clowz schrieb:


> hallo, als baldiger besitzer eines rahmens, interessier ich mich für einen coil dämpfer,
> 
> das bike soll quasi mein upgrade zum normalen trailbike werden (wobei das auch scho ziemlich viel kann) und auch an der gondel baumeln.
> präferiere eigentlich rock shox dämpfer im allgemeinen, ausser es gibt gute gründe wieso ein dvo fox oder sonstwas besser wäre.
> ...


Bei 78 Kilo nackt werkelt in meinem DHX 2 ne 450er.


----------



## plastin (27. November 2021)

Ich weiss nicht ob es auch auf der Seite steht, aber die netten Jungs von bird haben mir die federhärten je nach sag/Gewicht für das aether per Mail geschickt.  Einfach ne nette Mail  schicken, fand die Kommunikation echt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clowz (27. November 2021)

Ok dank für den tip, werd's versuchen. Hab noch den v1 od v2 rahmen, welche Gabellänge fahrt ihr ? 150er und 170er element ist vorhanden 160er müsste ich kaufen


----------



## JayF (27. November 2021)

clowz schrieb:


> Ok dank für den tip, werd's versuchen. Hab noch den v1 od v2 rahmen, welche Gabellänge fahrt ihr ? 150er und 170er element ist vorhanden 160er müsste ich kaufen


Hab einen V2 mit 160mm. Finde das iwie stimmiger als die 150mm von der Geo her. 160 und 170mm sind allerdings für die V1 und V2 nicht von Bird freigegeben. Der V3 wurde glaub bisschen verstärkt ums Steuerrohr rum. 
Aber die 160mm sind bis dato ohne Probleme, auch ohne Freigabe.


----------



## plastin (27. November 2021)

Hab grad gesehen am9 war auch dabei mit v1 link und nochmal rrr link 

Aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## monsterlurchi (27. November 2021)

V1 mit 160mm


----------



## Mr.A (5. Dezember 2021)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Meins darf auch bis April '22 bleiben. Anhang anzeigen 1350842


was kommt als Nachfolger ?


----------



## monsterlurchi (5. Dezember 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> was kommt als Nachfolger ?


Last coal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (5. Dezember 2021)

schönes rad


----------



## clowz (5. Dezember 2021)

Was hat euch bewegt das bird zu tauschen?


----------



## monsterlurchi (8. Dezember 2021)

clowz schrieb:


> Was hat euch bewegt das bird zu tauschen?


Man kann es Konsum nennen. Einfach nach 3 Jahren Lust auf was Neues. Am Rad selbst gibt's immer noch nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## JayF (11. März 2022)

Moin Zusammen,

ich hätte da was abzugeben.... 




__





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1548 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1548 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Rick7 (11. März 2022)

JayF schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte da was abzugeben....
> 
> ...


Puhh, stolzer Preis 🤑


----------



## JayF (11. März 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Puhh, stolzer Preis 🤑


Na ja, ist ja VHB.


----------



## fireballweb (11. März 2022)

Hab für mein Bird in Juni 2020 mit GX und Select Fahrwerk 3800€ bezahlt... Das hier is mit X01 und Fox Factory. In gutem Zustand (neue Lager, bisschen Zubehör etc...) und dem aktuellen, indiskutablem Preiswahn, finde den Preis OK ;-) 

Hab mal überlegt mir statt dem Aeris das Aether zu holen, aber das wuerde aktuell mit fast nem Tausi mehr zu Buche schlagen als meine Aeris vor 2 Jahren... :-/

Sad but true... 

Viel  Erfolg beim Verkauf. #lovemybird


----------



## JayF (11. März 2022)

fireballweb schrieb:


> Hab für mein Bird in Juni 2020 mit GX und Select Fahrwerk 3800€ bezahlt... Das hier is mit X01 und Fox Factory. In gutem Zustand (neue Lager, bisschen Zubehör etc...) und dem aktuellen, indiskutablem Preiswahn, finde den Preis OK ;-)
> 
> Hab mal überlegt mir statt dem Aeris das Aether zu holen, aber das wuerde aktuell mit fast nem Tausi mehr zu Buche schlagen als meine Aeris vor 2 Jahren... :-/
> 
> ...


Danke Dir


----------



## clowz (19. April 2022)

welche lenker config fahrt ihr so ?

hab eigenltich gedacht ich werd meinen vorhandenen lenker nutzen, aber irgendwie befürcht ich, dass die 35mm rise doch etwas zu viel des guten sind .....

haben tu ich einen M/L rahmen (bei eher langen extremitäten und kurzen ok, 181 groß SL so 86) und nutzen wollt ich einen 40mm vorbau


----------



## monsterlurchi (19. April 2022)

40mm Vorbau und Lenker mit 35mm rise, dafür nur 1cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clowz (19. April 2022)

ok dann werd ichs mal so probieren, bevor ich mir gleich einen neuen lenker kauf .

darf ich noch fragen wie groß du bist, und welchen rahmen du fährst ?


----------



## fireballweb (20. April 2022)

Bei mir, Rahmengrösse L bei 1.88m mit 87cm Schritthöhe. 
35mm Vorbau, 35mm Rise, 780mm Lenkerbreite umln 20mm Spacer unterm Vorbau...


----------



## monsterlurchi (20. April 2022)

clowz schrieb:


> ok dann werd ichs mal so probieren, bevor ich mir gleich einen neuen lenker kauf .
> 
> darf ich noch fragen wie groß du bist, und welchen rahmen du fährst ?


Rahmen ist ein L, ich bin 188cm mit 85cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## clowz (12. Mai 2022)

so ich hab nun die erste ausfahrt mitn bird hinter mir und bin grad am dämpfer justieren .... hat sich etwas unausgewogen gefahren. hab nicht viel zeit investiert sondern nur den sag ganz grob eingestellt und wollt mal sehen wie es sich so verhält.... (Die front war etwas zu hart, und dadurch halt wenig harmonisch)

grundsätzlich hats handling sonst aber gut gepasst, und der trail war jetzt eher wohlfühlhometrail.

jetzt ist mir erst aufgefallen dass hinten ein dämpfer mit "nur" 60mm Federweg verbaut ist .. dh ich hab halt somit absolut weniger federweg und eine etwas progessiveren hinterbau oder ?

gibts sonst irgendwelche "negativen" auswirkungen aufs biken bis auf den verringerten federweg ?

es soll aber sowieso ein stahlfederdämpfer rein und zwwar dieser ...

https://www.alltricks.de/F-32732-am...raW-OFTrawA_lLylwZQioQ1-TSG8JoLIaApZaEALw_wcB passt der auch vom rebound her ?


https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...Coil-RCT-Daempfer-fuer-YT-Jeffsy-27-5-p69643/ oder wär der hier empfehlenswerter ? (wg den buchsen ist mir scho klar dass i da noch die dazu brauch ..)
lg klaus


----------



## esmirald_h (12. Mai 2022)

Was hast du für ein Dämpfer verbaut? Schau mal ob da nicht noch eine Scheibe verbaut ist welcher den Hub beschränkt.


----------



## clowz (12. Mai 2022)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Dämpfer verbaut? Schau mal ob da nicht noch eine Scheibe verbaut ist welcher den Hub beschränkt.


Einen rs monarch + 230x60 select oder rc, auf jeden fall kein lock out. (Jahrgang 2017)

Heut wars schon um einiges besser, gabel passt nun. Hinterbau werd ich morgen grob angehen der ist aber nicht soweit daneben und nachn Wochenende sollte es so halbwegs eingestellt und bereift sein.


Was mir atm taugt ist schonmal das gewicht, mein bird ist atm ein halbes kilo leichter als das nukeproof reactor....
Das fahrgefühl unterscheidet sich atm auch mehr als angenommen.... Kanns aber noch nicht so recht in worte fassen


----------



## fireballweb (13. Mai 2022)

clowz schrieb:


> so ich hab nun die erste ausfahrt mitn bird hinter mir und bin grad am dämpfer justieren .... hat sich etwas unausgewogen gefahren. hab nicht viel zeit investiert sondern nur den sag ganz grob eingestellt und wollt mal sehen wie es sich so verhält.... (Die front war etwas zu hart, und dadurch halt wenig harmonisch)
> 
> grundsätzlich hats handling sonst aber gut gepasst, und der trail war jetzt eher wohlfühlhometrail.
> 
> ...


Also wenn du einen Dämpfer mit 5mm weniger Hub verwendest, ergibt das ca. 15mm (Schätzwert) weniger Federweg.
Somit darfst du bei der SAG Einstellung dann nicht z.B. 25% von 150mm FW (welchen Bird ja bei 65mm Hub angibt) heranziehen, sondern entsprechend von 135mm Federweg...
Ebenso kappst du mit den fehlenden 5mm Hub die Progression am Ende des Federwegs... Wundert mich nicht, dsss es sich "komisch" anfühlt...

Die Select-Reihe von Rockshox wurde meines Wissens erst 2019 eingeführt.
Somit ist entweder bei deiner Dämpfer-Angabe das Jahr nicht passend, oder die Bezeichnung Select (da lasse ich mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren )

Die Coil-Dämpfer den du verlinkt hast, haben eine etwas härtere  Zugstufen-Dämpferabstimmung als der Angedachte von Bird.  Nur als Hinweis, weil es da kein Richtig oder Falsch gibt meiner Meinung nach. Erlaubt ist was gefällt.
Aber fürs Bird wird eine niedrige ZugstufenEmpfehlung  angegeben... 
Auf meinem Fahrlevel würde ich wagen zu behaupten dass ich keinen extremen Unterschied feststellen täte, ob jetzt die Zugstufe Medium oder Low ist ;-) 

Einen Lockout wuerde ich für mich nicht zwingend notwendig sehen, fahre immer in Stellung offen. 

Viel Spass beim Rumprobieren.
#lovemybird ;-)


----------



## clowz (13. Mai 2022)

Der dämpfer ist halt wirklich "irgend einer" weder richtigen hub noch richtigen tune.

Ich werd das rad jetzt sicher auch nicht bis in die letzten 5% ausreizen aber werd dann wohl doch lieber schauen den für das bike richtigen dämpfer zu bekommen.... Sonst fragt man sich ja immer " was würd der andre noch bringen" ....


War heut wieder a  runde und es fühlt sich auch so schon recht ok an. Zurzeit würd ich halt grundsätzlich leicht stelzige Wahrnehmung haben, aber das kann auch nur die Einbildung sein . Insgesamt find ich das rad atm aber plüschiger als das nukeproof mit fox Fahrwerk  auch wenn noch über 1cm Federweg fehlt... Kommt mir eigentlich entgegen und genau das hab ich mir erhofft 


Fährst du eigentlich einen Stahlfeder dämpfer offen im wiegetritt?


----------



## fireballweb (13. Mai 2022)

Ich fahre (noch) keinen Coil-Dämpfer am Bird. Beim Luftdämpfer brauch ich den Lockout nicht. 

Bedenke auch dass der Gewichtsvorteil den du erwähnst mitn Coil weg is. 

Aber ich denk 500g mehr san verschmerzbar. 
Coil soll am Bird richtig gut funktionieren ;-) 

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryder71 (17. Mai 2022)

Anhang anzeigen 1479837


----------



## ryder71 (17. Mai 2022)

Habe jetzt auf Coil umgestellt - während mir die Gabel (MRP Ribbon Coil) wirklich super taugt, bin ich beim Dämpfer noch nicht so überzeugt. Vielleicht braucht er einfach mehr Zuneigung 😀.


----------



## clowz (17. Mai 2022)

hab mir auch den coildämpfer bestellt, mangels alternativen aber doch den mitn "falschen" tune .... bin auch gespannt ob ich damit warm werde, denke aber dass es zu mir ganz gut passt !, welche Feder bei welchen gewicht hast verbaut


----------



## monsterlurchi (17. Mai 2022)

ich hab noch nen DHX2 fürs Bird übrig 😁


----------



## LuckZero (18. Mai 2022)

Ich habe wenig Vergleiche. Aber ohne Lockout wollte ich meinen Coil Dämpfer (DVO Jade X, vorher TOPAZ T3 AIR) nicht im Bird fahren. Sonst finde ich den Coil viel besser, da ich mit dem progressiven Hinterbau (erste Generation AM9) doch ganz schön zu kämpfen hatte. Alternative zu Coil wäre das alternative Linkage gewesen.


----------



## clowz (20. Mai 2022)

so nach den ersten 150 km bin ich ganz zufrieden mitn bike  wobei bei mir auch nicht das bike der flaschenhals ist, sondern das eigene fahrerische können/trauen. 

heut hab ich mal die reifen "upgegradet" und hab vorn den michelin wild enduro und hinten wolfpack enduro mit insert verbaut bin dann mal auf die uphill sowie downhillperformance gespannt. 
eigentlich war mein "sommersetup" mit wolfpack enduro und Purgatory hinten ausreichend, aber da ich nächste woche nach leogang fahr, wollt ich hier etwas mehr haben.

auf den hometrails animiert mich das bird meine "bestzeiten" zu knacken, und ansonsten bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden, ist im vergleich zum reactor (das gerade stillliegt) genau das was ich wollte, bissl mehr federweg bei ähnlicher geometrie. 

was mich stört ist dass ich nur eine 0,5L flasche im rahmen unterbringe, was zwar für die schnelle abendrunde reicht aber nicht für viel mehr.
mit der bodenhaftung am heck sowie den pedalen bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden, hier kommt aber eh ein passender dämpfer rein und bei den pedalen überleg ich mir grad ob ich die pedale tausche oder nur die schrauben 

den luftdämpfer kann man imo gut ohne lockout fahren (mach ich ja grade) bei coil stelle ich mir das etwas blöder vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryder71 (20. Mai 2022)

Ich fahre derzeit bei ca. 90 kg (fahrfertig) eine 450er Feder im Coil, vielleicht probier ich noch eine 400er. Hab ein AM9 der ersten Generation und war mit dem Luftdämpfer nicht unzufrieden - wollte nur mal was Neues probieren.


----------



## clowz (5. Juni 2022)

Juhee der "falsche" coildämpfer war nicht mehr lieferbar, jetzt hab ich einen mit empfohlenen tune ergattert, 450er feder mit grob 93kg fahrfertig sollte passen. Die Frage ist nur soll ich die gabel mit 160 oder 170 mm fahren.... 170 liegt rum 160 müsst ich aus der yari ausbauen...


----------



## monsterlurchi (5. Juni 2022)

Ich wiege fertig so um die 86 Kilo
Fand die 450er passend


----------



## clowz (5. Juni 2022)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Ich wiege fertig so um die 86 Kilo
> Fand die 450er passend


Dh evt brauch ich doch a 500er... Hmmm oder ich werde leichter


----------



## monsterlurchi (5. Juni 2022)

clowz schrieb:


> Dh evt brauch ich doch a 500er... Hmmm oder ich werde leichter


Oder ne 475er. Fox hat welche im Programm


----------



## clowz (14. Juni 2022)

so der neue dämpfer ist eingebaut, ist ein gebrauchter Rock shox Ultimate A2 mit ML tune sollte also direkt passen. und einer 450er feder für meine grob 95 kg im kampfanzug. evt wird die 450er feder doch zu wenig, hab am hometrail schon den federweg gut ausgenutzt und befürchte dass ich bei gröberen sachen dann doch ans limit gerate...

nachdem man immer total begeistert ist wenn man etwas neu einbaut und wieviel besser das bike jetzt natürlich ist (das würde man wahrscheinlich auch spüren wenn man den gleichen dämpfer nochmal einbaut, einfach weil man sich was davon erwartet), wollt ich von euch mal hören ->

wie habt ihr den rebound bzw den LSC eingestellt ? bin beides mal auf mitte/mitte gefahren und hat sich jetzt aufn hometrail nicht verkehrt angefühlt, ist aber mein erster coil dämpfer und kann das net so recht einordnen


----------



## LuckZero (16. August 2022)

Der quasi AM9 Nachfolger ist draußen:









						Aeris 9 29" Full Suspension Frameset | Bird MTB // Born in Swinley, Built in the UK.
					

Aeris 9 framesets come complete with axle and UDH (Universal Derailleur Hanger).  All Bird framesets come ready to build with clean chased BB threads, tapped ISG05 mounts and axle threads, as well as fully faced BB and headtube.




					www.bird.bike
				




Denke mal, die letzten AM9 Rahmen sind jetzt im Sales.


----------



## clowz (16. August 2022)

interessant. ist auch schwerer geworden.

bin aber mitn bird aeris am9 wirklich zufrieden, einzig mehr frontfederweg(bzw ein etwas flacheren lenkwinkel) hätt ich gern, ka ob ich gleich auf 170mm gehen sollte oder mir eine neue 160er lyrik checken sollte. würd in grün ganz gut ausschauen.

im direkten vergleich zum nukeproof reactor komm ich mitn bird um einiges besser zurecht.


----------



## rzOne20 (16. August 2022)

Ich denke das ist einfach die Ergänzung um ein Fully mit mehr Federweg?


----------



## LuckZero (16. August 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist einfach die Ergänzung um ein Fully mit mehr Federweg?



was der Markt halt verlangt. Jetzt kann ich jedenfalls entspannt nach anderen Rädern schauen. So richtig warm werde ich mit dem Ding nicht. Noch länger, Kettenstreben bei allen Modellen gleich lang usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (16. August 2022)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mein neues Rad vieles nicht so gut kann wie das Bird AM9. Darum hängt der Rahmen auch noch im Keller. Im Vergleich zum last coal ist es bergab nirgends wirklich langsamer, geht bergauf deutlich besser und fühlt sich ausgewogener an. Sicher ist der Vergleich nicht so fair, rund um Stuttgart ist keine Herausforderung für keins der Räder, aber auch alpin muss das Bird sich nicht wirklich hinten anstellen.


----------



## Sportiva_84 (17. August 2022)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mein neues Rad vieles nicht so gut kann wie das Bird AM9. Darum hängt der Rahmen auch noch im Keller. Im Vergleich zum last coal ist es bergab nirgends wirklich langsamer, geht bergauf deutlich besser und fühlt sich ausgewogener an. Sicher ist der Vergleich nicht so fair, rund um Stuttgart ist keine Herausforderung für keins der Räder, aber auch alpin muss das Bird sich nicht wirklich hinten anstellen.


Kannst du noch was zum Hinterbau der beiden Bikes sagen? Ansprechverhalten bergab über Wurzeln, Kanten, Bremswellen etc.?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. August 2022)

Aus dem Beschreibungstext auf der Bird-Seite:


> No cables through the headset or bars, because we don’t hate you.



Ich find die Truppe so genial!


----------



## monsterlurchi (17. August 2022)

Sportiva_84 schrieb:


> Kannst du noch was zum Hinterbau der beiden Bikes sagen? Ansprechverhalten bergab über Wurzeln, Kanten, Bremswellen etc.?


Bergab ist das Bird deutlich straffer, auch sicher dem Zentimeter weniger Federweg geschuldet. 
Speziell bei den von dir angefragten Themen ist das Last schon satter und spricht auch sensibler an. Sicher auf Dauer kraftsparender aber auch nicht wirklich schneller deswegen. Was man definitv merkt ist der deutlich höhere Stack. Das gibt mir mehr Sicherheit in sehr steilem und verblocktem Gelände. Da war das Bird, bzw. ich schneller an der Grenze dessen was ich noch fahren wollte. Mit dem Last ist es mir teilweise erst mittendrin aufgefallen, dass die Stelle sonst immer ein bisschen "klemmig" war. 

Dämpfer ist in beiden ein DHX2. 

Habe diesen Sommer in Molveno und Sölden vergleichen können. Sölden eh wurscht, Molveno war das Last minimal schneller auf den ruppigen Trails. Aber bergauf sind beide ein riesen Unterschied. Das Bird geht da deutlich flotter und entspannter und das Gesamtpaket zählt schon.


----------



## Sportiva_84 (17. August 2022)

Merci für die ausführliche Beschreibung deiner Eindrücke. Das Bird, Last und MDE sind auf meiner Liste für ein 29er Enduro. Bis Weihnachten kann ich mich hoffentlich entscheiden


----------



## rzOne20 (17. August 2022)

Sportiva_84 schrieb:


> Merci für die ausführliche Beschreibung deiner Eindrücke. Das Bird, Last und MDE sind auf meiner Liste für ein 29er Enduro. Bis Weihnachten kann ich mich hoffentlich entscheiden


Haha, genau die hatte ich auch in der Auswahl. Bin gespannt wie du dich entscheidest.
Ich selbst komme von 27,5“ Reign und hab für einen 29“ Reign Rahmen so ein unverschämtes Angebot bekommen … ich muss die Entscheidung nicht mehr treffen.

Meine Reihung falls es dich interessiert: Damper-AM9-Coal, und das Tyee hätte mich auch voll interessiert.

Würde Euro keine Rolle spielen dann aber wohl das Rocky Mountain.


----------



## Sportiva_84 (17. August 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Haha, genau die hatte ich auch in der Auswahl. Bin gespannt wie du dich entscheidest.
> Ich selbst komme von 27,5“ Reign und hab für einen 29“ Reign Rahmen so ein unverschämtes Angebot bekommen … ich muss die Entscheidung nicht mehr treffen.
> 
> Meine Reihung falls es dich interessiert: Damper-AM9-Coal, und das Tyee hätte mich auch voll interessiert.
> ...


Evt kommt ja noch ein neues Tyee 2023  Das MDE ist auch mein Favorit aktuell👍


----------



## clowz (20. August 2022)

Irgendwas passt bei meinem bolzen bei der schwinge am unteren dämpferende net.
Warum ich das hier schreib? Hab bird bikes ein email geschickt und hab am Samstag Nachmittag binnen 15 mins eine Antwort erhalten.(nein keine standardemail) Bin geflasht.

Wenn das auch noch gelöst wird muss ich glaub ich den neuen rahmen kaufen


----------



## novaterra (21. August 2022)

ich hab ein Aeris 9 rahmen bestellt, bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (22. August 2022)

Sportiva_84 schrieb:


> Evt kommt ja noch ein neues Tyee 2023  Das MDE ist auch mein Favorit aktuell👍



Lustig...bis das neue aeris rauskam war auch das MDE mein Favorit. Hab jetzt aber gerade den aeris bestellt   Am Ende hat mich die 180mm Option beim aeris überzeugt...und der Preis. Ein mullet-link soll wohl auch noch folgen.


----------



## FloriLori (23. August 2022)

Berichte mal wie es mit der Bestellun geklappt hat. Durch den Brexit ist der Preis leider nicht mehr so super attraktiv. 

Ich habe das aeris mk 1.5 und das war wirklich nen geiles rad. Mittlerweile ist das aber durch und das aeris 9 sieht sehr vielversprechend aus...


----------



## moerk (26. August 2022)

novaterra schrieb:


> ich hab ein Aeris 9 rahmen bestellt, bin gespannt



wurde bei dir auch nur der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer berechnet (sofern du einen mitbestellt hast)?

weiss evt jemand wo man bei Bird Empfehlungen für die Federhärte (Coil) findet?


----------



## novaterra (26. August 2022)

moerk schrieb:


> wurde bei dir auch nur der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer berechnet (sofern du einen mitbestellt hast)?
> 
> weiss evt jemand wo man bei Bird Empfehlungen für die Federhärte (Coil) findet?


ich hab ohne dampfer besteld








						Coil Spring Rates | Bird MTB // Born in Swinley, Built in the UK.
					

We have created a spring rate calculator according to each frames individual suspension kinematics. How to use? Look up your weight including riding gear. Read across the line for your weight. The intersections of the coloured spring rate curves give you the % sag for each spring rate with one...




					www.bird.bike


----------



## LuckZero (27. August 2022)

@moerk
welche Grösse hast bestellt?


----------



## moerk (27. August 2022)

L bei 188cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (27. August 2022)

moerk schrieb:


> L bei 188cm


Passt perfekt. Gleiche Größe und war ziemlich happy damit.


----------



## LuckZero (28. August 2022)

moerk schrieb:


> L bei 188cm


naja vielleicht sehe ich den Bock ja mal wenn du aus dem Rosbach kommst wo es Bembel und Äppler gibt.


----------



## clowz (12. September 2022)

bin mitn bird aeris am9 echt sehr zufrieden.

trotzdem hab ich nicht widerstehen können und mir die lyrik 2023 dafür gekauft. (die select+ die verbaut ist, knackt a bissl, ist a 150er und kommt jetzt wieder ins trail hardtail) farblich bin ich mir noch net sicher ob zu den pinken sachen das grün dazupasst, aber mal schauen.

evt hinten auf 200 mm bremsen umstellen? aber auch da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher obs denn das wirklich braucht....

gondel hat das bike noch fast keine gesehn, grad im mai mal kurz in leogang, da aber noch mit luftfederdämpfer....

auch die raw optik mit den leichten schmutzfilm gefällt mir gut


----------



## clowz (15. September 2022)

jungs, kurze frage, knackt euer steuersatz auch? mich macht er atm total irre, sicher schon 3x auseinand und wieder zam mit 20tonnen fett aber er ist nicht ruhig... liegt das an den sprengringen oder wie ? ignorieren ? neuen steuersatz kaufen ? wer n tipp ? (gabel und lenker hab i grad getauscht, knacken ist geblieben :>)

ich hab den hauseigenen bird steuersatz, falls das nicht so rüberkommt...


----------



## ryder71 (16. September 2022)

Hab meinen originalen Steuersatz seit fast 4 Jahren drinnen ohne Knarzen / ich Glücklicher 💪. Ich würde ihn erneuern.


----------



## TearZz (19. September 2022)

Nabend zusammen, spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Aeris 9 Rahmen zu zulegen, bin mir nur mit der Größe etwas uneinig. Der Reach von L scheint recht hoch. Laut Bird wäre ich mit Größe 184cm (Schrittlänge 88) bei Größe L. Subjektiv würde ich momentan eher zu M-L tendieren. Habe hier schon gelesen mit 188 usw waren viele zufrieden mit Größe L... gibts zufällig Leute in meiner Größe die vielleicht sogar mal beide Größen M-L/L Probe gefahren sind?


----------



## clowz (20. Oktober 2022)

Hab das rad nochmal verschlimmbessert. neue my23er lyrik, alu lenker alu pedale, griffe gehen gar nicht sind aber bald durch, ebenso der kabelsalat an der front. Irgendwann wird alles gut 

Ps atm bin i erst 3x mit der neuen gabel gefahren und abstimmung passt noch nicht, bin dann gespannt wie sie sich am thriller auf der petzen macht ...


----------



## fireballweb (20. Oktober 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Aeris 9 Rahmen zu zulegen, bin mir nur mit der Größe etwas uneinig. Der Reach von L scheint recht hoch. Laut Bird wäre ich mit Größe 184cm (Schrittlänge 88) bei Größe L. Subjektiv würde ich momentan eher zu M-L tendieren. Habe hier schon gelesen mit 188 usw waren viele zufrieden mit Größe L... gibts zufällig Leute in meiner Größe die vielleicht sogar mal beide Größen M-L/L Probe gefahren sind?


Hey Servus, sorry, glatt überlesen. Könnte dir evtl paar Infos dazu geben: fahre ein AM9 in Größe L. Mit 1.88cm und 87cm Schritthöhe. Prinzipiell OK, aber ich persönlich denke ich käme mit nem M/L auch gut, und womöglich besser zurecht. 
Hintergrund meiner Gedanken ist, dass der Stack gleich ist zw ML und L. Hab trotzdem zu L gegriffen weil Bird mir das mit meinen Körpermaßen so empfohlen hat, und das Sitzrohr bei ML 3cm kürzer ist. Sprich, mit der Sattelstütze wäre es eng geworden mitn Auszug... 
Beim Aeris 9 ist der Stack 9mm höher beim L. 
Ich persönlich wuerde auf Bird hören. 
Falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast: wenn man an Bird ne Mail schreibt, mit seinen Maßen, kommt ein Vorschlag zur Rahmengrösse. 

VG. Matthias.


----------



## TearZz (20. Oktober 2022)

fireballweb schrieb:


> Hey Servus, sorry, glatt überlesen. Könnte dir evtl paar Infos dazu geben: fahre ein AM9 in Größe L. Mit 1.88cm und 87cm Schritthöhe. Prinzipiell OK, aber ich persönlich denke ich käme mit nem M/L auch gut, und womöglich besser zurecht.
> Hintergrund meiner Gedanken ist, dass der Stack gleich ist zw ML und L. Hab trotzdem zu L gegriffen weil Bird mir das mit meinen Körpermaßen so empfohlen hat, und das Sitzrohr bei ML 3cm kürzer ist. Sprich, mit der Sattelstütze wäre es eng geworden mitn Auszug...
> Beim Aeris 9 ist der Stack 9mm höher beim L.
> Ich persönlich wuerde auf Bird hören.
> ...


Danke für dir Antwort. Ja hatte im nachhinein jetzt schon mit Bird kommuniziert und er meinte ich kann beides fahren XD. Nur halt zu beachten der etwas längere Radstand bei L. Tendiere momentan zu M/L, die sind eh noch nicht lieferbar, von daher mache ich mir noch so Gedanken nebenbei. Hab es eh nicht eilig.

Email-Antwort war Folgende:


> You could ride either ML or L. The Reach is big but it doesn't feel that big to sit on, but there is a big wheelbase so thats worth considering.
> 
> I think you're going to run into this problem with any steep seat angle bike - you need to adjust your reach expectation if you want a comfy bike when seated, but that is the intent of this bike - its very gravity orientated but a good climber - like your own power uplift.
> 
> ...


----------



## moerk (2. November 2022)

FloriLori schrieb:


> Berichte mal wie es mit der Bestellun geklappt hat. Durch den Brexit ist der Preis leider nicht mehr so super attraktiv.
> 
> Ich habe das aeris mk 1.5 und das war wirklich nen geiles rad. Mittlerweile ist das aber durch und das aeris 9 sieht sehr vielversprechend aus...



Mit der Bestellung hat alles supi geklappt - heute kam die Versand-Benachrichtigung 🥳

Vorab gab es noch eine Info wegen der Verzögerung und eine Nachfrage ob ich den Rahmen direkt in RideWrap Folie haben will (+200GBP) . Ausserdem hatte sich noch jemand bei mir gemeldet weil ich bei der Bestellung angegeben hatte, dass ich wegen der Federhärte etwas unsicher bin (hatte die Federhärte-Diagramme erst nach der Bestellung entdeckt).

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Kundenservice soweit sehr zufrieden. Preislich finde ich den Rahmen trotz Brexit sehr attraktiv (1750EUR inkl. Formula MOD + 180mm link) ...weiss aber auch nicht wie die Preise früher so waren.

Hat schon jemand den Rahmen (oder das Rad) bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (2. November 2022)

moerk schrieb:


> Mit der Bestellung hat alles supi geklappt - heute kam die Versand-Benachrichtigung 🥳
> 
> Vorab gab es noch eine Info wegen der Verzögerung und eine Nachfrage ob ich den Rahmen direkt in RideWrap Folie haben will (+200GBP) . Ausserdem hatte sich noch jemand bei mir gemeldet weil ich bei der Bestellung angegeben hatte, dass ich wegen der Federhärte etwas unsicher bin (hatte die Federhärte-Diagramme erst nach der Bestellung entdeckt).
> 
> ...


Kommt da in DE keine Steuer und Nachverzollung dazu?


----------



## Sportiva_84 (2. November 2022)

moerk schrieb:


> Mit der Bestellung hat alles supi geklappt - heute kam die Versand-Benachrichtigung 🥳
> 
> Vorab gab es noch eine Info wegen der Verzögerung und eine Nachfrage ob ich den Rahmen direkt in RideWrap Folie haben will (+200GBP) . Ausserdem hatte sich noch jemand bei mir gemeldet weil ich bei der Bestellung angegeben hatte, dass ich wegen der Federhärte etwas unsicher bin (hatte die Federhärte-Diagramme erst nach der Bestellung entdeckt).
> 
> ...


Wäre toll, wenn du den Rahmen wiegen könntest bevor du ihn zusammen baust👍


----------



## moerk (2. November 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Kommt da in DE keine Steuer und Nachverzollung dazu?


Doch, die kommt noch dazu...


----------



## jojo.s_86 (4. November 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Kommt da in DE keine Steuer und Nachverzollung dazu?


Ja auf jeden Fall... Kannst nochmal 450 Euro drauf rechnen...


----------



## novaterra (4. November 2022)

Untitled by Joost Nijland, on Flickr

von earis zu aeris, liebe es!!


----------



## Sportiva_84 (4. November 2022)

novaterra schrieb:


> Untitled by Joost Nijland, on Flickr
> 
> von earis zu aeris, liebe es!!


Tolles Bike! Das blau ist mega🤩
Darf ich fragen wie viel das Bike wiegt?


----------



## novaterra (4. November 2022)

Sportiva_84 schrieb:


> Tolles Bike! Das blau ist mega🤩
> Darf ich fragen wie viel das Bike wiegt?


mit dieser reifen 16,8kg. hab jetzt rekon 2.6 und dhf 2.6 drauf und das sind dan 16,5.
ist ein xl, frame only war 3,9kg ohne dampfer


----------



## Sportiva_84 (4. November 2022)

novaterra schrieb:


> mit dieser reifen 16,8kg. hab jetzt rekon 2.6 und dhf 2.6 drauf und das sind dan 16,5.
> ist ein xl, frame only war 3,9kg ohne dampfer


Vielen Dank für die Angaben👍


----------



## clowz (5. November 2022)

Uff schon a brocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (5. November 2022)

Das AM9 war nicht so schwer. Hab den Rahmen noch im Keller. Wiege ich morgen mal.


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. November 2022)

der ganz alte Aeris Mk1.5 Rahmen in M war 1kg leichter, hatte meinen mit Steuersatzschalen ohne Dämpfer mit 2950g gewogen  (ok, 27,5" und M vs. 29" und XL...)


----------



## novaterra (6. November 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> der ganz alte Aeris Mk1.5 Rahmen in M war 1kg leichter, hatte meinen mit Steuersatzschalen ohne Dämpfer mit 2950g gewogen  (ok, 27,5" und M vs. 29" und XL...)


und komplett anderes einsatzgebiet. 160-180mm federweg im rahmen. rad is ca 1kg schwerer wie alte 145LT


Untitled by Joost Nijland, on Flickr
mit rekon und DHF 2.6 exo+


----------



## clowz (7. November 2022)

jo mein aeris am9 wiegt in meiner einnerung ca 3,3 ziemlich gleich wie der rahmen vom nukeproof reactor aber eben in carbon ^^.

aber klar irgendwie wird alles massiver...


----------



## moerk (7. November 2022)

Sportiva_84 schrieb:


> Wäre toll, wenn du den Rahmen wiegen könntest bevor du ihn zusammen baust👍


3.9kg in L ohne Dämpfer


----------



## FloriLori (9. November 2022)

Ich habe auch noch ein aeris mk 1.5. Der Rahmen war schon schön leicht. Hatte aber auch 27.5 und nur 150mm. Ich hab mir den neuen Rahmen auch bestellt. 
Wann nach der Bestellung hat sich der zoll bei euch gemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (9. November 2022)

FloriLori schrieb:


> Wann nach der Bestellung hat sich der zoll bei euch gemeldet?



Die verschicken mit DHL Express...da bekommst du eine Info von DHL wegen der EUst sobald die Sendung in DE ist. Zoll kommt nichts dazu.


----------



## moerk (13. November 2022)

Gerade Jungfernfahrt absolviert....sehr geil 😘. So wie es da steht hat es jetzt 16.55kg


----------



## PraterRadler (13. November 2022)

Sehr schönes Rad.
Hat der Mod schon die Madenschraubensicherung am Vorspannring?
Bin stark am überlegen mir den Rahmen auch zu holen und den Mod dazu zu nehmen, wenn er denn die aktuelle Version ohne Kinderkrankheiten ist.


----------



## moerk (13. November 2022)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad.
> Hat der Mod schon die Madenschraubensicherung am Vorspannring?



Hat er.

Kann jetzt nur schwerlich sagen was Hinterbau/Kinematik und was Dämpfer ausmacht aber im Vergleich zu meinem Tyee mit RS Coil kann er gefühlt alles besser - mehr plush und mehr Pop ( das Tyee mit 160mm, das Bird mit 180mm wohlgemerkt)


----------



## fireballweb (13. November 2022)

moerk schrieb:


> Gerade Jungfernfahrt absolviert....sehr geil 😘. So wie es da steht hat es jetzt 16.55kg Anhang anzeigen 1585188


16.55kg is aba  a sehr guter Wert 👌 mein AM9 in L in nicht allzuschwerem Aufbau und Luftdämpfer wiegt 15.5kg! Hätte gedacht des Aeris9 is mit Coil dann mind. 2kg schwerer!
Gut gemacht Bird😎👍


----------



## TearZz (16. November 2022)

Da nun schon fast alle Framesets wieder "out of stock" waren, habe ich Samstag noch schnell einen Größe ML geordert. Sind nun wieder alle ausverkauft. Der war zwar "out of stock" aber auf "avaible on back order". Heute kam schon Versandbestätigung. Dachte habe Zeit mich vorzubereiten  . Bin gespannt, vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk! 

Update: Per DHL Express super Schneller Lieferung, nur auf die DHl Sendungsverfolgung kann man sich wie immer nicht verlassen. Liefertag ändern hat nicht mehr funktioniert und Paket war dann doch schon ein Tag zu früh da, aber da will man sich mal nicht beschweren  . Verpackung top. Rahmen war Kundenstornierung dadurch schon eingepresstes Headset kostelos dazu. Ich hatte eigentlich auch mit Zollzahlung usw gerechnet, aber Bird hat wohl alles schon in der "DHL Express Versand Flatrate" mit drin.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. November 2022)

fun fact: nachdem in der Bird Owners Facebook-Gruppe jemand den Raaw Madonna Kettenstrebenschutz auf die Kettenstreben seines Birds geklebt hat und das echt gut passt: 





Dan Hodge ist Chief Engineer bei Bird


----------



## monsterlurchi (26. November 2022)

Das habe ich an meinem auch gemacht. Passt perfekt.


----------



## moerk (26. November 2022)

Gabs in der FB-gruppe evt auch mal eine Info wann der mullet-link kommen soll?


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. November 2022)

moerk schrieb:


> Gabs in der FB-gruppe evt auch mal eine Info wann der mullet-link kommen soll?



müsste ich gezielt suchen, war mir bisher nix aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TearZz (28. November 2022)

moerk schrieb:


> Gabs in der FB-gruppe evt auch mal eine Info wann der mullet-link kommen soll?


Ich habe mich deswegen einfach bei der offiziellen Bird Mailingliste angemeldet und hoffe man bekommt daher dann die Info


----------



## novaterra (30. Dezember 2022)

habmir ein 180mm link bekommen, morgen erste  mal probe fahrt. gekaift fur bikepark usw, aber testen kan man ja


----------



## fireballweb (Mittwoch um 06:59)

moerk schrieb:


> Gabs in der FB-gruppe evt auch mal eine Info wann der mullet-link kommen soll?


Hier eine akutelle Info aus der Bird-FB-Gruppe bzgl dem Mullet-Link für das Aeris9: 

"Tom Everitt (Bird Bikes Ambassador and Team-Rider)​I don't believe it will go into production. My feedback from testing the link was it affected the kinematics of the suspension for the worse, for only a minor correction in geo

Fitting a 27 wheel with the flip chip in short gives a very similar geo to a 29 wheel in long without the need for a dedicated link. BB is fractionally lower, and STA slacker with the small wheel"


----------

